# Naruto Shippuuden (4th) Movie Discussion - Subs Out (Check first post)



## Iijyanaika (Apr 6, 2007)

In Process of Updating. _YK


----------



## MiNaC (Apr 6, 2007)

Argh , I wish I knew what it said. Google won't translate this page.


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 6, 2007)

Use World Lingo.com

This is what came up from World Lingo. Note that I'm not a professional translator, I just went with what the translation said.

特別任務を遂行せよ！

４つの極意でしっかり基礎をかためたら、いよいよ実戦で総仕上げ！

以下に任務を言い渡す！！

*Translation:*
You accomplish special duty! 
When securely the foundation is accumulated with four polar minds, more and more with encounter the entire finish! 
Duty is sentenced below!!

Side Text
｛しっぷうでん｝　映画化決定！
劇じょうにしゅう結せよ！！！

*Translation:*
{To do, the [tsu] [pu] arm it is,} filming decision! 
The play [ji] [yo] sea urchin palpus  conclude!!!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it was established that they are making the 4th movie but hell what do I know...They showed a trailer for it awhile back but it was pretty simple trailer....i knew it was the movie because it had the date for August 2007.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 8, 2007)

new picture from WSJ 19, decided to put this up too

translations from online programs are retarded and useless. it's like using wikipedia as a source for a college paper.


----------



## Bresakar (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn the 4th seems to be good better than the 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Crush! (Apr 9, 2007)

*Gekijyouban! Naruto Shippuden! (Naruto Movie 4)*

Ok, so there was a big color page in this week's issue of Shounen Jump formally promoting the release of Naruto Movie 4, or as it's called so far, Naruto Shippuden The Movie. My camera isn't charged so he's a low-quality cellphone pic.



Of particular interest is the huge text, which says "SHOCK! Naruto Dies!"

The cast:
Uzumaki Naruto
Haruno Sakura
Hyuuga Neji
Rock Lee (Again?! He was in the last movie!)

There'll be a poster in next week's SJ, along with more info.


----------



## konoharendan (Apr 9, 2007)

great news!!


----------



## Seany (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW very interesting! 
hmm wonder what might happen..

haha yes! i *knew* Neji would be in this next movie! 

thanks for the post


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2007)

Doesn't sound that interesting. Just another bigger, longer, and better drawn filler.

More Rock Lee though! =D


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 9, 2007)

At last, Neji has a movie role.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 9, 2007)

oh, its good to have news of that stuff


----------



## Ryotaro (Apr 9, 2007)

/dies from excitment.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 9, 2007)

Naruto dies? Dang I was hoping for Kakashi Gaiden. Can't fail with Rock Lee and Neji though.


----------



## Danny (Apr 9, 2007)

Be funny if he really does die and the anime ends...but the manga continues lol


----------



## Catterix (Apr 9, 2007)

Keewl! Thanks for this!

So this argues against any theories of Movie 4 being Kakashi's Gaiden. Yay! Let's hope this is a good story...


----------



## Misa (Apr 9, 2007)

kewl :3

Maybe he just dies and the 9 tail fox revives him


----------



## Youngfyre (Apr 9, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa i want that movie to come out now!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2007)

well you gotta wait till next year because I dont think any of us live in japan so I dont think any of us are going to see it in august. You gotta wait till next april lol.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2007)

Its coming out in 2008 right?

Naruto dies? lol.


----------



## montiee (Apr 9, 2007)

hennessey said:


> whoa whoa whoa i want that movie to come out now!!!


Meh, when the subs out then I might bother to get excited. The way naruto movies go it'll be a year before we get a subbed version at minimum. It's hard to get excited with something so far in the distance...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice.

Lee + Neji .


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

yay Neji's finally got a movie role and Rock Lee too 
@Artanis: I think it sais that the movie will be out the 4th of August....


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Ok, so there was a big color page in this week's issue of Shounen Jump formally promoting the release of Naruto Movie 4, or as it's called so far, Naruto Shippuden The Movie. My camera isn't charged so he's a low-quality cellphone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So once ur camera recharges you're going to take another picture or is someone else going to do that? Also are there more pictures or just that one?


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 9, 2007)

aa, thanks for the info! :33

Naruto dies...? aha, cool. 

Yaay Neji! whats Lee doing back? bring back Gaara! 

Hope it has a desent storyline... I haven't seen the third one, but It don't look to great... =/


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 9, 2007)

Ooh, Neji's in this one.
I say Shino should be in a movie.  Or Temari.  She should have been in the second one with Gaara and Kankurou...why wasn't she in that one, anyway?  o_o;;;

Anyway, looks interesting.  Too bad it'll be forever before we get a sub of it...
(which reminds me, anyone know if the third movie's coming out on DVD anytime soon?)


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 9, 2007)

What the fuck? Lee again? Where's Tenten? This SUCKS. Lee was already on the big screen before! Not only that, he's not even as popular anymore! Shikamaru, Kiba, Ino and Hinata were all ahead of him in the popularity poll. Damn you, Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

and where is GAI-SENSEI!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tobi (Apr 9, 2007)

THANK YOU CRUSH! !!!!! ^.^ *love*


----------



## Suigetsu1 (Apr 9, 2007)

hell yeah NEJI!! thanks god.
i hope he kiks @$$ in the movie...^_^


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

Neji's a jounin now too He's gonna kick major ass


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 9, 2007)

sweet, 4 teens kicking ass. Lol I can just see Neji be group leader and piss Naruto off. I think there'll be some narusaku, and neji and lee should have there fight. I'm glad that those are the side characters they picked because we didn't get to see what they can do in the manga, their fighting styles will look awesome in movie animation, and their personalities will alll conflict humorously.

When will this chronologically take place? I suppose it could be a quick mission in between the Rescue Gaara and Sai and Sasuke. How far will they be in shippuden in august? That'll be about... 22 weeks... so in aoround 20 episodes they can finish the Rescue Gaara arc...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 9, 2007)

Man we won't even get a dub of this til late '08 probably. Hmm maybe by then my Japanese will be up to scratch enough to watch a cam RAW


----------



## Taffer (Apr 9, 2007)

Bah, my movie dream of Shippuden Naruto, Hinata and Shino vs Tony the Tiger is over.

Ah well...


----------



## Aman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice, Neji.


----------



## iander (Apr 9, 2007)

NEJI!!!! This movie is now automatic win .


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2007)

Naruto dies, huh?   

Well it's safe to say the rumors of Movie #4 being direct from the manga are now false.   Because Naruto hasn't died yet, but he did come close in the Sannin Arc.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 9, 2007)

thats pretty cool i guess....but it does make sense why they chose the other characters like they did...


----------



## soulman (Apr 9, 2007)

naruto movie 3 DVD release date: 

april, 25 2007


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 9, 2007)

Naruto Shippuden The Movie?
Neat

As far as the manga timeline is concerned... I think the movie may take place:

*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



- Between first and second arc
-Current chapters (Focuses on Sasuke while Naruto is not shown much)


----------



## Denizen (Apr 9, 2007)

It's got to be a good movie if it shows Naruto dying.



Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> What the fuck? Lee again? Where's Tenten? This SUCKS. Lee was already on the big screen before! Not only that, he's not even as popular anymore! Shikamaru, Kiba, Ino and Hinata were all ahead of him in the popularity poll. Damn you, Studio Pierrot.



Lee is a good excuse to put kick-ass Taijutsu into an action scene. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh come on - they tried this Naruto dies crap before and it sucked.


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

If all goes by plan, I'll be in Japan at the time when the movie's in theaters


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 9, 2007)

WOOT! yay neji is gonna get into the lime light! i think imma love this movie...but...no kiba or hinata....y do they hate kurenai's team!?!??!



WAit.....u got that from this weeks SJ??? umm...can u take pics of the chapter?


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2007)

Neji, thats nice.

As for the "Shock, Naruto Dies."
I'm guessing not literally, but maybe like in the sense with Sasuke and the cs2 thing..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

omagah!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!! neji my fav! thanks for the info!


----------



## James (Apr 9, 2007)

The fuck? It's not Kakashi Gaiden? What the hell?

I was positive at this point it HAD to be, when the fuck are they going to do it now then?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2007)

^ An OVA or some sort?


----------



## sgt.Narutles (Apr 9, 2007)

Though the Naruto movies I've seen were pretty crappy. I've got my hopes up for this one since I'm so in love with Neji-kun!!!


----------



## gabha (Apr 9, 2007)

Neji huh, sounds interesting. 

(lol @ the Shock!)


----------



## Eternal Light (Apr 9, 2007)

alright!
hu else is gonna be starrin in da new movie?
i hope da plot is gd but i reli cant imagine wat it could be about...


----------



## Asuma (Apr 9, 2007)

Neji? Gooood!
Well, i wanted to see Asuma, but blah, he is too minor to get in a movie.
Lee and Sakura again? :\
Well.. okay, Sakura is an important character, just like Lee, but... other ones would be great to be in the movie... ^^'


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 9, 2007)

OH MAN im so excited! to bad im going bak to japan in June T_T. wouldnt it be cool if he summoned Gamakichi^^KYA!


----------



## Eternal Light (Apr 9, 2007)

actually wen are they gonna release kakshi gaiden?
i was well pissed off wen i realised they weren't gonna show it any time soon


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2007)

cool movie I hope to see soon.

3rd movie I gotta see asap.


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 9, 2007)

Well seeing Neji sounds cool, but I would rather see Naruto & Sakura team up with both Hyuuga's then having Rock Lee be in another movie. He was just in the third one. And what about Kiba, Shino, Chouji, Ino or TenTen for that matter. Actually the movie would be around the time Naruto returns from the Rescue Gaara arc and before he meets Sai. This would be around the time he gets reintroduced to Team 8. So if anything I would like to see Hinata & Neji team up together with Naruto & Sakura for this movie then Neji & Rock Lee.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice! A new Naruto movie! Sounds pretty good.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 9, 2007)

Asuma said:


> Well, i wanted to see Asuma, but blah, he is too minor to get in a movie.


Asuma in one of the movies would be absolutely amazing.  

(I had a second part to this, but then I remembered this was in the TV section so no spoilers.  Damn.)


----------



## Ryotaro (Apr 9, 2007)

Why do people expect Kakashi Gaiden from a movie? I mean Pierrot already had troubles in the past with the pacing of the anime towards the manga. Why would they use canon material for a movie when they already have to watch out with the usage of canon material for the series. I'd understand if Naruto was a finished manga, then they wouldn't have to worry about catching up.

Face it, there will be no canon OVA's or movies. But I guess this has been discussed 1234567890 times by now.


----------



## Dabura (Apr 9, 2007)

ey guys,

I found a really huge scan on minitokyo

[/IMG]


----------



## koao (Apr 9, 2007)

Isnt there a ep title named "Naruto dies" around 167 during filler time, but actually he doesnt..>?


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hooray's, 
Neji in the movie. Let's hope he gets some good camera time.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 9, 2007)

Neji and Lee again.
Hmm, it's almost as if *THERES SUPPOSED TO BE A THIRD MEMBER OF THAT TEAM.*
Oh God, animators hate Tenten..


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Crush!

Including Neji = win.


----------



## Pein (Apr 9, 2007)

im bummed cuz no gaiden but im excited to see neji and lee


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Should have had Hinata instead of Lee.

On the plus side, this movie looks alot darker. Especialy when compared to the last one.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, what was the date this was published?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 9, 2007)

You think its April Fools?


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm wondering if new infor will come out this week or next. If the date is 4-8-07 then we have to wait till next week.


----------



## Son17 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the movie! cant wait for more info to be given. Atleast Rock Lee and Neji is in it


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

I still think Hinata should be in this one. Or anyone from team fucking 8.

Thats why team 8 was in so many fillers. Because after that, we never see their asses agin.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

What if they continue the fight from "Yura Yura" between Naruto vs. Neji and Lee?? that would be really sweet ^_^


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Puertorican_Shadow Ninja said:


> What if they continue the fight from "Yura Yura" between Naruto vs. Neji and Lee?? that would be really sweet ^_^


Why?... That wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

Why does the art in that scan look so.....manga-like?


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe Kishi made it  can anyone translate the scan please?


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 9, 2007)

*is spazzing because there's more Lee*


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Even said:


> Maybe Kishi made it  can anyone translate the scan please?


What Crush said basically sums it up. Other than the text on the page that is to blurry to see. Posting a translation request wouldn't do much good.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> What Crush said basically sums it up. Other than the text on the page that is to blurry to see. Posting a translation request wouldn't do much good.


The text on the newer scan seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Razza (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm... It'll be good to see more of Lee if he gets some good fighting in.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Shade said:


> The text on the newer scan seems pretty clear to me.


Were is the new scan?


----------



## Nisukeita (Apr 9, 2007)

Page 3 post 54....


As for Neji....Lets hope he is introduced in the anime before then lol.

Hopefully theres some good Taijutsu, I havent seen any real fighting in shippuden yet...hopefully it looks as good as the Yura Yura opening


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> Page 3 post 54....
> 
> 
> As for Neji....Lets hope he is introduced in the anime before then lol.
> ...


Ah, I see. Thanks.

I put up a translation request in the Translation section.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 10, 2007)

Any Naruto movie with Neji in it = Auto Win.

They should replace Lee with Tenten so that an orgy ensues somewhere in the plot


----------



## Raiders21 (Apr 10, 2007)

so Will it important to the storyline or just a separate storyline?


----------



## SOLID (Apr 10, 2007)

Naruto again? why should he be in every movie ?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 10, 2007)

Raiders21 said:


> so Will it important to the storyline or just a separate storyline?



all the movies are filler....thats how its going to be


----------



## Aeld (Apr 10, 2007)

☆Indigo☆ said:


> Asuma in one of the movies would be absolutely amazing.
> 
> (I had a second part to this, but then I remembered this was in the TV section so no spoilers.  Damn.)



heh.  i did that today.
READ THE MANGA!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

by naruto dies i bet its something stupid like Naruto dies now its time for naruto SHIPUUDEN


----------



## Faisalz (Apr 10, 2007)

This movie looks like it's going to be kickass, maybe if we're lucky we'll get a good CAM version on august >_>?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 10, 2007)

Faisalz said:


> This movie looks like it's going to be kickass, maybe if we're lucky we'll get a good CAM version on august >_>?



We won't get GOOD CAM version, I would bet that we won't get CAM version, besides who can and wants watch flickering, very low quality, video for 90 minutes?? CAM from japan are extremely rare, if you can find one it is probably fake.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 10, 2007)

yay rock lee, this is going to be cool ^^


----------



## joshuamccrayji (Apr 10, 2007)

Go Rocklee


----------



## Production (Apr 10, 2007)

Yay neji! I`m going to look forward to this movie.

(grumbles about the color page next week might just be about the movie)


----------



## shadowclonexpert (Apr 10, 2007)

it would suck if he died!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 10, 2007)

shadowclonexpert said:


> it would suck if he died!!!!!!!!!!!



well.. he will not stay dead... if he acually dies  cause then they'll have to rename the show to "Sakura" or "Sasuke"


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I'm wondering if new infor will come out this week or next. If the date is 4-8-07 then we have to wait till next week.



Oh oops, Im sorry.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 11, 2007)

Why Lee again? 
If Neji made it in, it would be more interesting if Hinata were in it too.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 13, 2007)

WTF? Neji and Lee? They will appear now in the anime! Teams 8 and 10 (with Shikamaru?s exception) lack Shippuden screentime


----------



## Rayzr (Apr 13, 2007)

Finally Neji is in a movie !


----------



## LAX5150 (Apr 13, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> WTF? Neji and Lee? They will appear now in the anime! Teams 8 and 10 (with Shikamaru?s exception) lack Shippuden screentime



That is so true it's not even funny. I wanted to see someone from Team 8 make an appereance in a movie. I don't want to see Lee anymore when we are about to see him coming up in the anime soon. Neji is fine because it would be his first movie, but what about putting TenTen or Hinata in the cast. Damn Writers.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2007)

While I'm all for more Neji, hopefully we'll get cameos from Team 8 and Team 10.

But more Neji. Homg. I can't wait for more promotional pictures.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 13, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> While I'm all for more Neji, hopefully we'll get cameos from Team 8 and Team 10.
> 
> But more Neji. Homg. I can't wait for more promotional pictures.



some more on Monday, hopefully.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 13, 2007)

Denizen said:


> some more on Monday, hopefully.



let's hope so. I wished Team Kurenai would've been in the movie instead of Lee and Sakura.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2007)

off-topic question

when is the third movie coming out on dvd?


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 13, 2007)

I hope someones have a download of this movie when it's out.I'm tired of waiting 1 year for the dvd.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> off-topic question
> 
> when is the third movie coming out on dvd?



Later this month. I think on the 24th. Dattebayo are likely to have this out and subbed within the following 1-5 days. So long as its terrbleness doesn't rot their brains.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

this thread has already been done with the same color page and an insert from vol 37. 

i believe there is supposed to be more info in WSJ 20, so when i pick up my copy today, i'll let everyone know.


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

could you post a link?


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 13, 2007)

So we'll probably have to wait another year to see this movie.


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

The fact that I'll be 18 before I get to see this movie is kinda funny to me.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 13, 2007)

cool.  can't wait.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 13, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> this thread has already been done with the same color page and an insert from vol 37.
> 
> i believe there is supposed to be more info in WSJ 20, so when i pick up my copy today, i'll let everyone know.



So...are you retarded? The Insert in Volume 37 did not have the same color page. I have that volume, I would know.

And WSJ does not go on sale until MONDAY in Japan so how the hell are you going to be picking up a copy today?

Before you idiots spout off and try to lie about shit, do realize that there are some of us actually in Japan who can call you out on it.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

CBGxMary FC

i used to like you, but the fact that you're getting flippant at me for no reason kinda saddens me. 

that's great that you're actually in japan, i'll be visiting there in a month. but i've been posting pics for a little bit now(not only WSJ). 

i said the same color page *AND*the insert from vol 37. sorry for proving you wrong


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

new pics for everyone!


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 13, 2007)

it's about time Neji got some screen play


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

Awsome job, Iijyanaika. Thanks for the link. +reps.

Crush, you shouldn't flip out like that. You're not the only person on the forums with a connection.


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

Awsome. Like I said in the other thread; thanks.

Also, dose anyone know were the trailer is? (If there really is one already)

And wow... this was posted DAYS before Crush's thread.


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, I wonder what they mean by "Naruto dies..." I was attempting to translate the paragraph next to Naruto, and the whole thing really intrigues me. I don't really know exactly what the movie will be about though...


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

Thnx for the pics. Wow....I can't believe they're making Naruto "die" in this movie....Interesting...


AH, just looking at that grave picture makes me cry....


----------



## Gene (Apr 13, 2007)

Did the third movie ever come out yet?

Anyways this movie seems interesting so far.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 13, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Thnx for the pics. Wow....I can't believe they're making Naruto "die" in this movie....Interesting...
> 
> 
> AH, just looking at that grave picture makes me cry....



they're making him die? making 4th movie? is it that animal one? can i c the pics?


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks good so far, I wonder exactly what there doing for it


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

*cries*

I am such a girl tonight....


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

The animal movie was the third one.

Also, where is the pic with the grave? Mabye I'm just stupid but I honestly don't see it.


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> The animal movie was the third one.
> 
> Also, where is the pic with the grave? Mabye I'm just stupid but I honestly don't see it.



It's in the topright corner of the 2nd page...the one that "u-zu-ma-ki" is being spelled out in....LOl, I don't even know if you can read hiragana though...

う-ず-ま-き


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

paul, look at the pic where uzumaki is split up. the top right corner sakura is crying, the pic left to it, shows chouji/neji right next to a grave, with a leaf headband.


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

Namicho said:


> It's in the topright corner of the 2nd page...the one that "u-zu-ma-ki" is being spelled out in....LOl, I don't even know if you can read hiragana though...
> 
> う-ず-ま-き


Ah, I see it. Thanks.

Wow that is pretty sad. This movie looks like the most interesting yet.

Also, I can read Uzumaki Naruto in hiragana. I've memorized quite a few of the character's names in Japanese actualy.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> The animal movie was the third one.
> 
> Also, where is the pic with the grave? Mabye I'm just stupid but I honestly don't see it.



oh jk lol thx...i dont see the pic either

to start with, where are the pics? is it on this thread? or a site? please help. oh and u dont have to tell me about the whole uzumaki thing b/c i can read


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 13, 2007)

hmm, interesting...though I would love to see the 3rd movie first before watching this ^^


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

The grave was kinda hard for me to notice, but Namicho and Iijyanaika did a good job telling me where is was. Thanks agin guys.

So Akatsuki MS, just read the previous posts in this thread by them and you'll find it.


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> The grave was kinda hard for me to notice, but Namicho and Iijyanaika did a good job telling me where is was. Thanks agin guys.
> 
> So Akatsuki MS, just read the previous posts in this thread by them and you'll find it.



NP. Dang, this is probably the first Naruto movie that I'm actually going to really enjoy. The others were so cheesy-ish and not Naruto-ish, but it seems this one isn't going to be like the old ones. 

And that pic is still making me cry...


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2007)

naruto death will most likely be something stupid like, the death of his childhood, now it time for teen naruto to live...yeah, something gay like that.  That or he almost dies, they have a funeral, the nine tails heals him in the grave, and he uses the rasegan to get out.


----------



## Namicho (Apr 13, 2007)

Nuzents said:


> naruto death will most likely be something stupid like, the death of his childhood, now it time for teen naruto to live...yeah, something gay like that.  That or he almost dies, they have a funeral, the nine tails heals him in the grave, and he uses the rasegan to get out.



Wow, it'd be funny in a sick way if he was in some sort of coma thing and they buried him alive.....*twitch*

Or maybe it'll be some sort of Gaara scenario...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm basically thinking they're on some mission, and naruto goes missing(whether he's still chasing someone/unconcious) and everybody only finds his headband. so that's why we have the grave and the headband. meh, who knows. this one does look more promising than the past 3.


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

Some of this pics looked rather dark and Hell-like. What if its about Naruto in the afterlife and he comes back somehow?

I know its a longshot, but you have to remember that the 1st movie had high-tech machinery and the 2nd had European-style knights. Anything is possible.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

i think the pic you're talking about is the one on the left side right? this is why i think he's chasing someone still, he's leaping from some explosion with a kunai still in his hand.......BUT, he has his head protector still on. the other pic is just of some people looking in amazement. meh~ everything is crazy speculation. at least it ruled out my theory on the movie being manga canon >.<


----------



## Monna (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, I was talking about the pics on the left. They are small and I can't really tell what's going on but since you have the magazine you know what your talking about more than I do.

I was just shooting an arrow in the dark. >_>


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2007)

Seeing those pictures and thinking of it, that movie has promise.   Just makes me sad that we won't outside of Japan won't get to see it til months later.  

Anyhow, anyone of our translators willing to translate the Promo?  I'm curious what other details we can learn.


----------



## crono220 (Apr 14, 2007)

I duuno why, but the movies just don't excite me including this one, like I was when the 1st one came out, and boy was I dissipointed... Maybe it's because I know that this will be a 1 1/2 hour filler... As if I could take more abuse after over 70+ filler frenzy... even with superior animation.


----------



## LAX5150 (Apr 14, 2007)

In one of those images it looks like Chouji is in one of them. Which could mean we could see more then the confirmed cast in this movie. Its the image of what looks like Neji standing next to a tombstone with a headband on it. The person in red with the gray looks a lot like Chouji.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2007)

That indeed is Chouji.   My guess everyone will be having a part, afterall they were all there in the Movie Teaser Trailer. 

And maybe Sasuke will have a part in it as well, maybe as the antagonist.   Heck, maybe he was the one who killed Naruto.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont think i will watch that movie! naruto cant die! noooooooooo!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Another one......-_-
well duh


----------



## Knight of Fate (Apr 14, 2007)

Ooh, Neji 8DDDD

lol wut, Naruto dies? I remember that being the name of a filler episode xD''


----------



## reddik (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool movie I hope to see soon, but I still need to see the 3rd movie first ^^;


----------



## Even (Apr 14, 2007)

holy shit!!! That movie really looks promising.... And hopefully I'll be in japan by the end of August I've got a hunch it'll be really sad though...


----------



## Razza (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmm. Seeing those pictures makes me Very Very curious as to what the plot is going to be. Looks like this movie will be more plot related as opposed to fighting related like the first one was.

Speaking of death, the concept has been executed before. Character dies, stuff happens, character resurrects somehow.

And yep, I defiantly see Chouji on there... The reflection Naruto has in his eyes looks like: (Not even sure if this is considered a spoiler but to be safe)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2007)

I think it'll probably be more like a secondry character (who's just been introduced in the movie), dying.


----------



## .Tomasu (Apr 14, 2007)

No Tenten


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 14, 2007)

*I SAW CHOJI!!!!!*


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 14, 2007)

Im really hoping the movie's setting is the fire country AND some underworld/afterlife kind of place.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 14, 2007)

the 4th movie?? we dont even have the 3rd one subbed


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> the 4th movie?? we dont even have the 3rd one subbed



The third one is out in japan in two weeks. It should have a preview of the movie 4


----------



## Even (Apr 14, 2007)

I want preview now...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2007)

This movie looks to be so promising.  I honestly wish someone sit in that theater and give us a cheesy recording to tide us over til the DVD is released.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 14, 2007)

if my trip was prolonged any, i'd do it. but i'll be leaving about a month before the movie comes out >.< who knows, maybe the same person who did it for memories of no one/bleach, will do it for this one. i think this movie will definitely make up for the lack luster of the previous ones. 

i'm wondering how sasuke is going to be introduced in this though since he was seen in the trailer. maybe it's going to show him at the end training with orochimaru, as a bit of a teaser for us?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2007)

/insert I.want.preview.now.exe


----------



## Shunpo (Apr 14, 2007)

If he really does die (which I doubt he will and hope he doesn't) then I'll cry.


----------



## Monna (Apr 14, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> if my trip was prolonged any, i'd do it. but i'll be leaving about a month before the movie comes out >.< who knows, maybe the same person who did it for memories of no one/bleach, will do it for this one. i think this movie will definitely make up for the lack luster of the previous ones.
> 
> i'm wondering how sasuke is going to be introduced in this though since he was seen in the trailer. maybe it's going to show him at the end training with orochimaru, as a bit of a teaser for us?


What trailer are you talking about?

Is it the one here 

Because that is only a Shippuuden trailer, not a Movie 4 trailer.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 14, 2007)

hey paul........that's for the movie. 

the text at the very end says so as well
劇場版ーGekijyouban

that's why a lot of people speculated that it would be manga canon because of two things


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 14, 2007)

Ya that preview is actually for the fourth movie but it doesn't really have any new scenes. Naruto dieing sounds interesting.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 14, 2007)

next WSJ we're suppsoed to get more news, or something. meh, i can't remember. it's this coming week, or the one after that.


----------



## Monna (Apr 14, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey paul........that's for the movie.
> 
> the text at the very end says so as well
> 劇場版ーGekijyouban
> ...


Really? What dose Gekijiyouban translate to anyway?

I remember watching a sub for this trailer, and all it did was say Shippuuden. I don't remember anything about it being a movie.

I'm not saying your wrong, I'm just saying that I never caught that this was a 4th movie trailer.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the Studio was sneeky in combining both a Shippuuden and Movie 4 Teaser Trailer.  You know "two with one stone".


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Really? What dose Gekijiyouban translate to anyway?
> 
> I remember watching a sub for this trailer, and all it did was say Shippuuden. I don't remember anything about it being a movie.
> 
> I'm not saying your wrong, I'm just saying that I never caught that this was a 4th movie trailer.



劇場版	【げきじょうばん】	(n) movie version (based on TV series, anime, etc.), the movie


----------



## Denizen (Apr 14, 2007)

ohh wow. Either it will be an alternative plot direction for artsy sake, or something corny, or they never find him, he gets kidnapped, etc.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the new images.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2007)

Am I the only one having trouble seeing what's in those pictures?

I'm taking everyone's word for it what's in there atm. I can make out the two dark ones, with crying sakura, etc. But the firey ones are but a mystery to me


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't think they would kill of Naruto without achieving his dream "Becoming Hokage" I think there will be somthing behind this i.e. Naruto gets buried and moments later Kyuubi starts speaking "Your nothing without me, you are weak." and picks him up with his chakra, similar from what happened in episode 132.

EDIT: + I don't think he will die because the movie is released within 3months. The manga is atleast a year and half infront.


----------



## Tika_Veilan (Apr 15, 2007)

劇場版 【疾風伝】 第1弾!!
その驚きの展開とは!?
原作の第二部にあたる、 成長したナルトたちが大活劇をくり広げる 【疾風点】!! その記念すべき劇場版第1弾の公開日が 8月4日「土」に決定したぞ!さらにその驚くべき内容の一部も明らかに!!なんと今回の劇場版では、 ナルトが死んでしまうというとんでもない事態が発生する! ナルトの身に、 一体なにが起こるのか!?

"The movie comes to the theatres on 4th of August. Oh knoez, Naruto dies!! What the heck happens to him/his body [note: not sure about this part]?!" = Not the best translation but, yeah, that`s what the text says as far as I can understand. 
But you better check with somebody whose Japanese is better.


----------



## Monna (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, this isn't going to be a "end of series movie".


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 15, 2007)

Really, how can a movie end a manga series?


----------



## evil-samurai (Apr 15, 2007)

The first movie was alright from what I remember but I didn't like the Second one.. :/ And like many I'm waiting on a subbed version of the 3rd movie which _looks_to be better then the second. 

Thanks alot for the images Iijyanaika xD

The movie looks great, but I'm not getting my hopes up too much for the story but one thing I know I wont be disappointed with is the animation! xD


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 15, 2007)

Awesome , can't wait for this 4th movie!


----------



## Dreadfather Sithis (Apr 15, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> Really, how can a movie end a manga series?



Exactly. Theres no way on earth that Naruto really dies in this film.


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 15, 2007)

Of course. he can't die. but maybe he will go missing and evryone think he is dead


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't see how he goes missing, you see his grave stone and sakura crying over it. I don't think they put in the wrong Naruto unless its a shadow clone. I just hope he doesn't die. ^^


----------



## Takekura (Apr 15, 2007)

NARUTO died...
He is in the grave......
Oh!
I can't imagine it!!
*I WANT A TRAILER NOW!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2007)

So he really is dying? ok....

Though I bet Someone would sacrafice his life so Naruto would live, ie: Special technique.


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2007)

nice i hope hill see somffin good  ^^


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 15, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> The third one is out in japan in two weeks. It should have a preview of the movie 4


Do you mean dvd for the 3rd one is out in 2 weeks?


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 15, 2007)

Whens the new SJ released?


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 15, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> I can't see how he goes missing, you see his grave stone and sakura crying over it. I don't think they put in the wrong Naruto unless its a shadow clone. I just hope he doesn't die. ^^



i can't be a shadow clone. when they "die" they turn into smoke


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 15, 2007)

The death of Naruto reminds me of the death of superman.Still,NARUTO CAN'T DIE!!!!


----------



## Denizen (Apr 15, 2007)

wow, this movie has really made me curious.

You gotta love such a marketing strategy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2007)

I really want more info about this movie, it really got me curious, hope it won't kill me


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 15, 2007)

The formula for success for any given naruto movie:

1. Good animation

2. Have Lee, Neji & Gai in it, instant WIN (havent seen Gai yet but heres hoping)

3. NO CHAKRA DRAINING ARMOURS OR ANY TYPES OF ARMOURS, AND NO FREAKIN SWORD WIELDING VILLIANS WITH LAME BACK STORIES OKAY??

ehm..i'm sorry you had to see/read that...bad memories..


----------



## Burnface (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know the nature of Naruto's "death" in the movie, but I can tell you this:  the movie will feature an off-model villain.


----------



## Monna (Apr 15, 2007)

Kishimoto lol'd when he found out about this movie.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

really??? how come???


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets just leave it at this

Hes not going to die seeing how this non canon, if Naruto is going to die its going to be in the manga then anime.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

maybe he ain't gonna die, buut it's an interesting movie nonetheless


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 15, 2007)

Burnface said:


> I don't know the nature of Naruto's "death" in the movie, but I can tell you this:  the movie will feature an off-model villain.


What do you mean by off model?


----------



## Phenom (Apr 15, 2007)

HEY! 

Didnt naruto "die" in that filler episode where he was with kakashi and sakura trying ot save that royalty guy/girl?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 15, 2007)

This looks pretty cool  Although right now I'm interested in the third movie, which I believe is set for DVD release this month?

How can people think he will genuinely die in the fourth movie  If he really died for good, it would be the main point of the film, and they wouldn't stick it as the initial advertising selling point. Also... it just wouldn't happen ¬_¬ the manga hasn't even ended yet, how can you kill off the main character before the story's finished? I'm so surprised some people were suckered into that idea


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 15, 2007)

This could be a "What if.. " movie


----------



## Avish (Apr 15, 2007)

No way.... naruto cant die. Do you think it could be that he is presumed dead maybe? i dont know like missing or been captured. Maybe an explosion and som1 took him before the smoke cleared. He cant die, wouldnt that be like the end of the series in a way (thast if the movie links with the series)


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 15, 2007)

Phenom said:


> HEY!
> 
> Didnt naruto "die" in that filler episode where he was with kakashi and sakura trying ot save that royalty guy/girl?



He was kidnapped and Kaskashi and sakura was told he was sentenced to death.

The thing that has got me confused is in SJ you see Sakura crying over Narutos gravestone with his headband on it. So unless they put in the wrong Naruto. :S


----------



## Ricey (Apr 15, 2007)

are they ganna end the series with naruto dying?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2007)

^Which episode was that?


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 15, 2007)

What if Kishimoto is secretely planning to end the manga with this movie?


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 15, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^Which episode was that?



Episodes 165


----------



## Knight of Fate (Apr 15, 2007)

Naruto actually dies, gets revived later and shiet I bet xD


----------



## Davit (Apr 15, 2007)

it looks like the rookie nine will be in it...well at the grave of naruto...cause i see choji


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

maybe everyone'll be at his funeral or something....


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Apr 15, 2007)

This movie looks to be so promising.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Apr 16, 2007)

If Naruto does die, they better have Hinata crying a river over his grave, or this movie is instant fail.  They can't have Naruto die and have the person who loves him the most just stand in the background and shed a few tears, no way. This movie is already bothering me by not having Hinata as one of the main characters. Hinata already doesn't have much spotlight in Part 2; leaving her out of the spotlight in the movie is just cruel... CURSE YOU NEJI FOR STEALING HER SPOTLIGHT!!!


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 16, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> If Naruto does die, they better have Hinata crying a river over his grave, or this movie is instant fail.  They can't have Naruto die and have the person who loves him the most just stand in the background and shed a few tears, no way. This movie is already bothering me by not having Hinata as one of the main characters. Hinata already doesn't have much spotlight in Part 2; leaving her out of the spotlight in the movie is just cruel... CURSE YOU NEJI FOR STEALING HER SPOTLIGHT!!!



You took the words right out of my mouth. They should have cut Lee from the main character spots mainly because he was just in the third movie. Hinata should have gotten the spotlight for this movie.


----------



## Ricey (Apr 16, 2007)

i really really really dont hope they are planning to end the series off with this movie.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 16, 2007)

The problem is,how will the community get the movie on august 4th?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2007)

^We need someone from Japan to record it for us..


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 16, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> If Naruto does die, they better have Hinata crying a river over his grave, or this movie is instant fail.  They can't have Naruto die and have the person who loves him the most just stand in the background and shed a few tears, no way. This movie is already bothering me by not having Hinata as one of the main characters. Hinata already doesn't have much spotlight in Part 2; leaving her out of the spotlight in the movie is just cruel... CURSE YOU NEJI FOR STEALING HER SPOTLIGHT!!!



um...if u look at the picture...it seems Sakura took that part of "crying a river over his grave"....



Naaruto said:


> He was kidnapped and Kaskashi and sakura was told he was sentenced to death.
> 
> The thing that has got me confused is in SJ you see Sakura crying over Narutos gravestone with his headband on it. So unless they put in the wrong Naruto. :S



um...yea....and it was not Sakura, but Neji and Tenten (she look a lot concern in that epsidoe that she slap Naruto for faking his death)


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 16, 2007)

Which is unlikely to happen  We prob wont see movie 4 until next april.


----------



## Monna (Apr 16, 2007)

Its monday so the new Shonen Jump is out. Lets hope for some new info.


----------



## Alexis Laree (Apr 16, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^We need someone from Japan to record it for us..



Yeah. I would love to see what this movie will be about. I sure hope that this isn't going to be the end of Naruto. But who knows what will happen. I'm hoping that this doesn't mean the end.


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 16, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Its monday so the new Shonen Jump is out. Lets hope for some new info.



Someone go buy it NOW!!!  Then please inform us all?


----------



## Suzume (Apr 16, 2007)

*looks at picture*  YES!  NEJI!  Wait...

Why is he hideous?!  It looks like he has no nose!  Oh god why?!     Maybe it's just the blurriness of the picture.

At least that last picture of him looks ok...


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 16, 2007)

I am intrigued!  



Fonster Mox said:


> How can people think he will genuinely die in the fourth movie  If he really died for good, it would be the main point of the film, and they wouldn't stick it as the initial advertising selling point. Also... it just wouldn't happen ¬_¬ the manga hasn't even ended yet, how can you kill off the main character before the story's finished? I'm so surprised some people were suckered into that idea



Well or course Naruto won't permanently die.  There's a whole bunch of ways they can do this:

1.) Naruto gets caught in an attack in which no one could have possibly survived and it's assumed he's dead cause they can't find his body afterwords but he's actually off doing his own thing.
2.) He dies for real and they go off in search of the mystical artifact/jutsu that can revive him.
3.) Naruto, being Naruto, fights and claws his way back to the world of the living.
4.) They take a page from greek mythology and travel to the underword in order to bring Naruto back.
5.) Some form of time travel is involved.
6.) They're faking his death for some reason.
7.) Etc...

See?  Plenty of ways.


----------



## Even (Apr 16, 2007)

I WANT NEW SJ SCANS!!!!


----------



## LAX5150 (Apr 16, 2007)

Even said:


> I WANT NEW SJ SCANS!!!!



Don't we all. Once we get more images we'll get a better look at the movie. I just hope that the movie will be good with a good story to back up this Naruto Dies thing.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 16, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Its monday so the new Shonen Jump is out. Lets hope for some new info.



the pics that have been up, are from "today's" release(WSJ 20). my store get's the shipment in early(thursday/friday before). that's why crush thought i was lying or had an illegal copy. 

new pics will be up if the raw providers scan those too, or you'll all have to wait this thursday/fri when i go pick up WSJ 21


----------



## Monna (Apr 16, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> the pics that have been up, are from "today's" release(WSJ 20). my store get's the shipment in early(thursday/friday before). that's why crush thought i was lying or had an illegal copy.
> 
> new pics will be up if the raw providers scan those too, or you'll all have to wait this thursday/fri when i go pick up WSJ 21


Ah, I see.

Hmm... I wonder if the 4th movie has an official site yet.


----------



## kataimiko (Apr 16, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Thnx for the pics. Wow....I can't believe they're making Naruto "die" in this movie....Interesting...
> 
> 
> AH, just looking at that grave picture makes me cry....



wait....how do you know it is Naruto? O__o


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 16, 2007)

Check post one


----------



## taichikun14 (Apr 16, 2007)

i havent been this interested in a naruto movie in years!  the grave  images are driving me crazy


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 16, 2007)

Well assuming the fourth movie is kinda like an OVA or something that's not really canon but an alternate thing.. Naruto could die for good.. I think that'd be impressive and tragic to hell. I really want to see this movie now :| the pic with Sakura crying seems like she's crying herself to death, it's so heavy a crying. That's so sad :| (maybe the whole Kakashi using chiyo's jutsu will come true though.. but still...if Naruto dies that'll be sad).


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2007)

taichikun14 said:


> i havent been this interested in a naruto movie in years!  the grave  images are driving me crazy



here here....even tho its filler, its part II naruto who is much stronger and better than every episode rasengan naruto


----------



## dkirbyj (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a feeling Naruto's death will be like in episode 133, when Sasuke did the piledriver thing on Naruto (which would have killed him) and then he's revived by the kyuubi...


----------



## Mel (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't wait to receive the next issue of WSJ ^^
(Also to see the next chapter...I dunno why I buy it if I'm not so good with japanese =P)
I want to see this movie sooo badly =/


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 16, 2007)

This movie look really interesting. I wonder how they will pull it off. When we will get more info on this.


----------



## eneru (Apr 17, 2007)

Lee has the most O_O face EVER.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 17, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> wait....how do you know it is Naruto? O__o



Well, for one thing, it has his headband on it.

I'm looking at the other pictures and, even though they're kinda hard to make out due to the size, is it just me or does it look like Naruto's in some kind of Hellish underworld?  The background sure suggests it.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm hoping they don't make this into a death of naruto thing, where he gets knocked unconcious somewhere, events still unfold to where ti looks like he's dead, and at the end of the movie, he wakes up from a coma, and everything was in his head. 

...........just like mario 2 stupid dreams!!!!!


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 17, 2007)

You know, I just had a thought: If Naruto is in the underworld as the pictures seem to suggest, how cool would it be if he ran into previously killed off characters?

Do you realize how badass it would be to see Naruto team up with, say, Zabuza as they fought their way through Hell?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 17, 2007)

They buried a fucking kage bunshin, fucking lol.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 17, 2007)

*NEW NARUTO MOVIE?*

hmmmm....

*1.* I have always wondered if Naruto would live his entire life with Kyuubi sealed inside of him. Emphasis on "sealed".

*2.* Having always wondered the above, I've also wondered if Naruto would someday lose his chance at life to such an extent, that not only would the seal break.... Naruto and the Fox Demon would both have to merge into one to continue to exist(in this world and the next). 
Ideally, I've always imagined that this would somehow come to pass with the Fox Demon's, subtle, manipulations, in classic "kitsune" fashion; with him having the idea, in mind, that once he has convinced Naruto to succumb to the merging(for survival), he would then be able to gain control of Naruto and therefore fully revive himself, Kyuubi. However, Naruto, having spent years with his own immense supply of chakra being exposed to the Nine-Tail's, and having gained so much strength in his trails as a ninja, and having such an epic "will" to complete his quest to become "Hokage" and the protector of the "Hidden Leaf Village"; will prove to be more than a match for Kyuubi's tricks. 
Following, an apocalyptic battle of "will-power", it would be the Nine-Tail who is to succumb to dominance at the hands of Naruto, in the end. The end result of this "majestic" event would be Naruto having gained the ability to, safely, control the Fox Demon chakra to it's nearly limitless end, and back (without any effect on his own personality), as well as, summon the Nine-Tails itself from within him (much like Gaara summons his demon) under his total command.(Of course, making our favorite Toad Boss jealous, in the process).

*3.* It would really be nice if this was to happen in the 4th movie, as well as, be accounted for in the series(around the release of the movie). 




(Yeah, I'm aware that this might conflict with the manga. XD I wouldn't have it any other way.  )


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought it was just a Graveyard and it had gloomy, and had rainclouds because of the situation.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh snap, Chouji's paying his respects...who's that beside him?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2007)

So this movie could be an alternate ending just like "The end of Evangelion"


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> You know, I just had a thought: If Naruto is in the underworld as the pictures seem to suggest, how cool would it be if he ran into previously killed off characters?
> 
> Do you realize how badass it would be to see Naruto team up with, say, Zabuza as they fought their way through Hell?


Naruto and Zabuza fighting their way through Hell would be seriously awesome or maybe he's gonna kick Satan's ass


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy shit! *off to download*

Edit: Saw it, and almost shit my pants, I can't wait to see the movie....


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2007)

I gave up on Naruto a while back byt the movies animation has always been impressive so I may check that out as the sotry are normally crap


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

Dailymotion link: 
For noneee

Edit: Wheres Kakashi?


----------



## Dabura (Apr 18, 2007)

that looks very promising.  great artwork in the animation!


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone please translate this? Also it doesn't look so bad, it looks like Naruto feel and they assume he dead again and all they got was his headband.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the raphidshare link...
a fanart


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 18, 2007)

holy crap thats awesome

Atasuki looks like it will play a part in the movie!!

Naruto getting Killed??? or  a Bushin?

This looks awesome but looks like Our Hero's gonna be absolutely torn to shreads by the enemy and it looks like the whole gang is at a Grave but who's??

My guess

Naruto or Possibly Sasuke


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG Lee Neji and Chouji.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, short enough to be an animated gif:


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol, its Narutos grave, it has his headband on it, and if it is Atasuki, they wouldn't kill naruto, they want Kyuubi.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 18, 2007)

SteandRaeKonohaNinjas said:


> holy crap thats awesome
> 
> Atasuki looks like it will play a part in the movie!!
> 
> Naruto getting Killed??? or  a Bushin?



A bushin cant bleed, and Naruto with Kyuubi eyes bleeds...I cant belive Naruto in Kyuubi mode would get owned just like that.

its also not logical to the manga rulez, when Naruto is angry and using Kyuubi he heals from fatel wounds quickly and almost cant be killed.

none the less getting owned like that, and the drama...amazing...will we see a LOVE angle when Naruto comes to life between Naruto and Sakura???


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow...this Naruto Movie going to be rock because Kyubi Naruto apperance.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 18, 2007)

The villians are Akatsuki v2.0???


----------



## Renxx (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's the youtube link: Link removed

This movie will probably be the most interesting of all the naruto movies


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 18, 2007)

i think the person in the grave is Clone of Naruto or a Genjustu

freeze framing some shots the people at the garve are:

Neji, Lee, Choji, Tsunade, Shizune, Shikamaru or Iruka and Sakura CRYING at a grave


This looks awesome but when is it out?

it looks a guess to me 4th August?


----------



## Dabura (Apr 18, 2007)

check this screeny. looks like it has a beard and some headband, like a pirate.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

^^Pirates of the Caribbean strike back XD


----------



## reddik (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome thanks for the link


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 18, 2007)

Dabura said:


> check this screeny. looks like it has a beard and some headband, like a pirate.



Papa Smurf?


----------



## Denizen (Apr 18, 2007)

So basically, Naruto is killed by the Akatsuki Smurfs of the Caribbean.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 18, 2007)

a theory going round is that a group of Ninja like Atasuki go after Naruto


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 18, 2007)

Denizen said:


> So basically, Naruto is killed by the Akatsuki Smurfs of the Caribbean.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.



Actually the manga readers should have two possibilities in their minds by now.
This'll attract mails.. I can see it.


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like they only got his headband and assume hes dead from the fall. 

Could someone please translate this? Thanks.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 18, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Looks like they only got his headband and assume hes dead from the fall.
> 
> Could someone please translate this? Thanks.



"This summer.. Naruto.. DIEZ!"
<_<
Oh and;
"NARUTOO!"


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy crap, looks like a sad movie...this looks interesting


----------



## Denizen (Apr 18, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Actually the manga readers should have two possibilities in their minds by now.
> This'll attract mails.. I can see it.



Apart from Evil Akatsuki, Orochimaru's failed Pirate Experiments, or the Nine swordsmen of the mist, I have no ideas.

Me stupid blah.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Apr 18, 2007)

wow...dang, looks like they might make a worthwhile movie after all


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 18, 2007)

DUDE! Why wasn't Kakashi at his funeral?

What an asshole...


----------



## Denizen (Apr 18, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> DUDE! Why wasn't Kakashi at his funeral?
> 
> What an asshole...



Too busy mourning over a dead friend from ages ago to care about his own student.

Yeah....makes sense.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 18, 2007)

I am looking forward for Kyubi Naruto action actually.


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

lol sakuras reaction scream

NARATOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eneru (Apr 18, 2007)

Good god.

This is so gonna be awesome.


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

probably gonna be 2020 before you can downlaod it


----------



## zkatanaz (Apr 18, 2007)

Can anyone who can understand japanese translate what he said? The only part I understand is when it says 最後 and then it cuts to a grave scene. 
最後 means "in the end", and then it shows a tombstone with Naruto's headband. 
So guy saying blah blah blah...in the end, tombstone scene = naruto dead? I wonder what that "blah, blah, blah" he is saying is. Anyone know? 

Man what kind of storyline would involve Naruto dying though? I can't imagine it. Maybe he dies right away and it's a quest to resurrect him. Haha, imagining a movie without Naruto in it.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 18, 2007)

If its not Akatsuki, than we should have a fallow up movie called: "Akatsuki - rampage revange over the death of the Kyuubi Naruto".

Where they go, and search for what ever the hell killed there plan for world power....

anywayz in a more realy way, this is the most mature, adult and finaly powerfull anime movie in the Naruto franchise...


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

yummy subbed action


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

We need someone from Japan to record it for us, if its possible of course. Sasuke X?


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2007)

ZOMG! Chouji!!!


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2007)

holy shit!


----------



## no-yes (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not know why, but a rly want to see this movie ^^


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto´s funeral is very wrong. Where are the 3 great Naruto fans? (Iruka, Hinata and Konohamaru)


----------



## iander (Apr 18, 2007)

Prolly cause the movie is going to be serious and emotional for once instead of some cheap crap.


----------



## Nurgal (Apr 18, 2007)

It's the first naruto Movie I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## zkatanaz (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Kidd!

So according to you, it's "This boy's fate has been foreseen - his last breath." On screen text: the End. Then grave scene. 

Wow I really don't get it at all. The storyline doesn't predict him dying anytime soon, so what is gonna happen in this movie....


Also, is that Shikamaru on the bottom? Where are Ino and Tenten? 

Tenten needs more screentime!


Last question, is this coming out in 3 days? Or next year?


----------



## no-yes (Apr 18, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Naruto?s funeral is very wrong. Where are the 3 great Naruto fans? (Iruka, Hinata and Konohamaru)


They're all dead too


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

zkatanaz said:


> Thanks Kidd!
> Last question, is this coming out in 3 days? Or next year?



Thats what I want to know. I thought it would be in theaters this August like the last 3 movies.


----------



## iander (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like Naruto is getting his butt kicked by someone with a curse seal cannon


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2007)

I LOVE how it's so dark. Reminds me of One Piece movie 6.


----------



## Kidd (Apr 18, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Thats what I want to know. I thought it would be in theaters this August like the last 3 movies.


I honestly didn't bother looking up the kanji properly in the crap quality, it says "quick translation" for a reason  The release date thing could be way off, but it's my educated guess xD


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont read to much into it, its just filler crap. To bad, i had hoped for kakashi gaiden.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmm I wonder how theyre goin to tie this in with the current arc.  Im glad to see Neiji and the others came to his funeral lol


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Kidd said:


> I honestly didn't bother looking up the kanji properly in the crap quality, it says "quick translation" for a reason  The release date thing could be way off, but it's my educated guess xD



Still anyway, thanks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2007)

All I got to say is someone HAS to Tape this movie!   If I had the money, I'd travel to Japan just to see it, sub or no sub.  

And I think people are wrong about it being out so soon.   It says August 4th for the movie's release, and April 21st for something else.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 18, 2007)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Dont read to much into it, its just filler crap. To bad, i had hoped for kakashi gaiden.



They can't make canon movies, so.. duh?
I feel a strong urge to write my theory about the enemy, but.. manga spoilers.


----------



## Danse (Apr 18, 2007)

this is going to be one movie i *must* watch


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay this looks... VERY interesting *_* Really nice... and dark... 
Can't wait for this one


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

Subbed version:
Bad Kitty


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 18, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Subbed version:
> Bad Kitty



Yup, the subbed trailer says its coming out in 21/4. 
So what does the 4.8 stands for?


----------



## Dralavant (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! I sure hope Naruto lives.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 18, 2007)

It comes out in 3 days? I thought they said in August a while ago....

....

I think this might be like that Naruto filler(i think) episode when he dies and he ends up being dressed up as someone elce, I hope he doesn't die


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

holy ish that movie is going to be da bomb except for Naruto dying.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

Well if it does come out in 3 days at least we know that in dvd it'll come out in december. anyways is there going to be a better quality trailer soon?


----------



## Takekura (Apr 18, 2007)

Kidd said:


> I subbed it, please put this on the first post ^_^x



Wow! AWESOME!!
*Added to the post*


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well if it does come out in 3 days at least we know that in dvd it'll come out in december. anyways is there going to be a better quality trailer soon?



If there releasing it in 3 days you probably wont get another trailer. We just have to wait and see what SJW has to say.


----------



## Tobi (Apr 18, 2007)

Poor Naruto....

Is it latest movie?! Really? Final movie?!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> If there releasing it in 3 days you probably wont get another trailer. We just have to wait and see what SJW has to say.



well if thats the case then at least we should get a better quality or size of this one.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 18, 2007)

There is an error on the sub version...
actually the movie will comes out on 4th August...


----------



## Rori (Apr 18, 2007)

:rofl Naruto's grave.

I've got to see this.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

pikasato said:


> There is an error on the sub version...
> actually the movie will comes out on 4th August...



I knew it lol anyways then everybody get ready for next april lol. Guess what I just found out that the april 21st thing is if you want to preorder tickets.


----------



## Kidd (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I figured it might be about tickets but I didn't think they'd sell tickets so far in advance xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 18, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW! that movie looks awsome!!!! I have to see it!


----------



## Takekura (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah! preorder the ticket and you will get some Shippuuden stuff!!!
*I WANT TO BUY IT!!!*


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Apr 18, 2007)

I must see this! I just can't wait for next April to see it! If anyone here happens to live in Japan, go to a theater in August, record it, and sub it! Please! For the good of humanity!

And Naruto can't die, so I wonder how he will get out of this one... Maybe the death is that of Random Konoha Shinobi #8, and people won't care. Naruto has placed his headband upon the grave to honor his fallen comrade. Sakura's scream is probably spliced into the trailer from somewhere else in the movie (notice how there wasn't any picture when she screamed).

Well, just speculation.

Can't wait!


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto die? 

I must look that shit... i want to know how they revive him , or how he will escape Death.


----------



## Alexis Laree (Apr 18, 2007)

This movie looks cool but why isn't Hinata, Ino, TenTen, Kiba, Shino, Jiriya, Kakashi, Gai, Kureani or Iruka in it. The person to Shizune's left looks more like Shikamaru. If Naruto does die, this should be something that all of his friends should be around for.


----------



## leonejoey (Apr 18, 2007)

Alexis Laree said:


> This movie looks cool but why isn't Hinata, Ino, TenTen, Kiba, Shino, Jiriya, Kakashi, Gai, Kureani or Iruka in it. The person to Shizune's left looks more like Shikamaru. If Naruto does die, this should be something that all of his friends should be around for.



Spoilers? I dont think thy wanna give away the looks too kwick


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome I can't wait to see it subbed next year


----------



## Zhero (Apr 18, 2007)

It comes out in 3 days, lemme check my blackbook i may have a connection over there in japan


----------



## R_Lee86 (Apr 18, 2007)

This has to be a stand alone story. There's no way Kishimoto would allow Perriott to end Naruto in a movie. My bet is its a what-if story


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy fuck, the fourth movie's already coming out? I thought it'd be a few months yet.. SOMEONE HAS TO FUCKING GO WITH A CAMERA AND RECORD IT XD I wanna see this so bad, fuck the third movie, just get this out and translated for us D:



Alexis Laree said:


> This movie looks cool but why isn't Hinata, Ino, TenTen, Kiba, Shino, Jiriya, Kakashi, Gai, Kureani or Iruka in it. The person to Shizune's left looks more like Shikamaru. If Naruto does die, this should be something that all of his friends should be around for.



they might be on missions of their own (and Jiraiya might be out looking for vengeance :|)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2007)

AJMkarate717 said:
			
		

> INaruto has placed his headband upon the grave to honor his fallen comrade. Sakura's scream is probably spliced into the trailer from somewhere else in the movie (notice how there wasn't any picture when she screamed).



You know, I think that is what is going to happen.   Naruto falls over a cliff, people think he is dead and only recover his headband.   Probably why Kakashi isn't there, because he is looking for Naruto.

As for the Sakura screem, I bet that it is when Naruto "dies" (falling over the cliff).



			
				R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> This has to be a stand alone story. There's no way Kishimoto would allow Perriott to end Naruto in a movie. My bet is its a what-if story



Exactly.  

Why kill him off now, when they just begun Shippuuden?   In Arnolds words, "He'll be back."


----------



## Louchan (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy shit, that looks fucking awesome!
Just hearing Sakura's scream gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

^^This movie reminds me of your Fanfic XD

Anyway, I wonder where Jiraya, Gaara, Kakashi and Hinata are, their lack of appearnace pisses me off


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd find this to be far more impressive if Naruto really did die in the movie  An alternate ending to Naruto (sorta how DBZ movies were at times).

and ya, that'd be awesome if your story came true, Ty


----------



## zkatanaz (Apr 18, 2007)

Can it really come out in 3 days with only a 15 second trailor? I doubt that... don't anime movies usually have a couple of commerical trailors as well as some opening and ending theme animations dedicated to the movie?


----------



## ConstantLee (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, Shikamaru is going to be in this flick, you can see him standing with Lee, Chouji and Neji. It isn't Iruka because you can clearly see the headband on his shoulder.

Can't wait to see this movie, looks far better than the others.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe not in Japan.. hmm *Shrugs* the hype seems HUGE anyways.


----------



## geG (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I'm glad Shikamaru will be in it at least. Chouji appears to be playing a roll too.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 18, 2007)

It's cool how most of the ones featured being at Naruto's grave were people who did crap in the manga (with the exception of Tsunade and Shizune).  That should explain why the other chuunins weren't there (I've got no excuse for why Kakashi wasn't there).  As for TenTen, well I guess they just plain don't like her.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 18, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> none the less getting owned like that, and the drama...amazing...will we see a LOVE angle when Naruto comes to life between Naruto and Sakura???



I doubt it.  What we'll see is a clear indication that Sakura cares about Naruto a lot but no actual admittance of love.

I'm a bit disappointed by the funeral scene considering there weren't very many people there, but maybe they choose that one in particular in order to highlight Sakura's reaction.  That really seems the angle they're going for.

Man, if Hinata's not in this movie, the Naruto/Hinata fans are going to be pissed.


----------



## Naruto San (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you guys think Naruto might have a trick up his sleeve, or is it 
predetermined?

Doesn't make sense, that it is happening so soon. Hmm well maybe Shipuuden won't have a filler hell


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto San said:


> Do you guys think Naruto might have a trick up his sleeve, or is it
> predetermined?
> 
> Doesn't make sense, that it is happening so soon. Hmm well maybe Shipuuden won't have a filler hell



To be honest, I think Naruto will die for real.  Since the tagline says that his death was predetermined and given the fact that he constantly gives fate the finger and has vowed not to die until he becomes Hokage, I think the movie will be about Naruto clawing and fighting his way back to the world of the living.

I mean, sure, he could have fallen of a cliff so big that 'no one could have possibly have survived the fall,' but where's the drama in that?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh crap...trailer...seem like it is Tsuade, Shizure, Choji, Rock Lee, Neji, Shikamaru, and Sakura....DAMN IT!!!  WHERE'S KIBA!?  I WANT THE 4 SLACKIES!!!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNO9dPWTPx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 18, 2007)

Dang looks pretty awesome! Naruto dieing is an interesting twist for a filler movie.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 18, 2007)

That Doesn't look like a filler movie, that looks like Naruto fighting Akatsuki in that short preview. And if it is truely part of the story arc, this has got to be the biggest spoiler of all time. Can't believe it is also coming out so early, April 21. Hope someone in Japan records it for us and we get a translator, because this movie I definetly have to see.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto obviously isn't dying forever. Why on earth would they say he is in the trailer, and have that be the end of the series; the trailer gives away the entire end of the series that way! The first Pokemon movie didn't even show Ash "dying" at the end.

Obviously, its going to have him dying at some point early on-ish in the film to set the plot, and its going to be about the other characters, and then he'll return at the end. 

This is mostly a ploy to get people to see it, like titling that filler episode as "Naruto's Death" when it had no relation to it at all other than him wearing  Ghost costume, it was to tie in viewers, so they'd then want to see the end of the arc and hopefully stay on. This is the same, this advert showed: Action, blood, bizarre and interesting plot turns, emotions and intriguing settings. It grabs the audience and makes them want to see the movie, but the main plot of it is something else. Think how much they're advertising this Naruto death, they didn't advertise episode 79 saying "Sandaime Dies!!!", its a ploy to get people to watch out of curiosity, I'm also guessing that this is why its been brought forth sooner than August, and it seems to be working! This has gained alot of interest!


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Apr 18, 2007)

Wanna see the movie!!!!!! it looks awsome >.<
I don't want Naruto to die!!! T-T
The scream of Sakura was a little scary at the end of the trailer..


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wonder whose grave that is then, because that surely looks like Naruto's headband.

One thing for sure, everyone wanna go see this movie ASAP ^_^


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my theory so far from the trailers I seen and pictures. Yes Naruto DOES die, but Kyuubi heals him over time, maybe merge with him to give him life and a way for kyuubi to survive, because if Naruto die, I think Kyuubi will do everything in his power to bring him back to life. Remember Naruto Dies, so does the kyuubi.

Naruto breaks through the grave, and the pictures shows how Neji, Choji, and everyone there all freaked out and suprised.

BTW if he doesn't die and just goes missing, it is still a major plot line in the development of the story, because he hasn't become missing yet in the series, unless they show him returning to konoha in the end.


----------



## Mel (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome ^^
Can't wait to see this movie  (=/ I know that It will take a long time to subb this movie)


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome preview but...

Why the FUCK isn't Hinata at Naruto's grave!?


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2007)

The movie is coming out in Japan on April 21?!

Thats extremely soon...


----------



## Foretold (Apr 18, 2007)

THANK YOU FOR THE TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiders21 (Apr 18, 2007)

Movie Teasers arent always what they seem, Just something to make it more interesting. At the beggining it looks like Akatsuki but who knows, It also says "the boys Fate has been foreseen" so it sounds like the grave site might be a vision or something And it says april 21st so im thinking 2008 right?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

People if you dont get the April 21st date read my previous post I said what it means.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 18, 2007)

Extremely short, but interesting.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks great and everything but man, unless someone subs a cam, which I might not even watch because the quality is so bad, we won't see this for aaages. Like... a year at least.


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks VERY interesting, even though Naruto isn't really gonna die.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Awsome preview but...
> 
> Why the FUCK isn't Hinata at Naruto's grave!?



maybe it was after the furnerl?  or she was in hiding...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the grave scene will prolly have a few more people.. maybe that was a glimpse of it were others left.. maybe Hinata didn't go cause she was too upset and couldn't take it and believe it (maybe still crying at home) or most are on a mission... and maybe the fight scene was in Hell or the underworld and he is trying to fight his way back to life.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2007)

It would really suck if Naruto won't really die in that movie, it will defeat the whole purpose of the movie. A fight through hell would be interesting to see, but I hope it won't be like DBZ where he have to find a way to get out of hell fighting hell guards.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 18, 2007)

How they'll make this movie make actual sense is beyond me, but interesting none the less.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't see why everyone's so confused. I mean people have died before and not ended the story. Buffy in BTVS comes to mind (since my friend is totally addicted to that show and talks about it all day).


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Petzie said:


> How they'll make this movie make actual sense is beyond me, but interesting none the less.



It's a giant filler. Nothing in filler makes sense.


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember moives aren't classed as filler. They are classed as non-canon.


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Apr 18, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> DUDE! Why wasn't Kakashi at his funeral?
> 
> What an asshole...


Actually, I thought the same .

There a quite some people missing at this funeral. 

Anyway, this looks extremely interesting.
Can't wait to see the movie. Although I highly doubt that Naruto will actually die and if he should indeed die, I doubt he will stay dead then .


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Uchitoon said:


> Remember moives aren't classed as filler. They are classed as non-canon.



Same thing. They suck and their animation is medicre


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 18, 2007)

I doubt that Kishi will allow Naruto to die...that Kyuubi still can be milked alot more


----------



## Kelci (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought Neji was Sasuke for a moment. I can't wait to see the movie, it looks so good and sad!


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> I doubt that Kishi will allow Naruto to die...that Kyuubi still can be milked alot more



Kishi has no major input on the manga, so yea, he wouldn't allow murder of his manga.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy shit! The animation looks awesome. I sort of gave up on naruto movvies but this might just change my mind. 
And obviously Naruto isnt gonna stay dead. Unless its one of those alternate endings stuff..


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 18, 2007)

now i really can't wait for movie.


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2007)

Chee said:


> Same thing. They suck and their animation is medicre



 HOW DARE YOU! 

XD


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

I take it that a new trailer wont come out for a while but anyways is there anyone whos going to make this better quality or a bigger size or is that not possible?


----------



## Ryotaro (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy fuck...I had an anxiety attack...

And to think that it's a year away! x(


----------



## Kero-Chan (Apr 18, 2007)

For you people who want to watch the preview again, I uploaded it as well.

Where it all began


----------



## Mel (Apr 18, 2007)

It is going to be released this year right?! (In japan)
I mean 04/21/*2007*

Where it all began


----------



## Ryotaro (Apr 18, 2007)

Mel said:


> It is going to be released this year right?! (In japan)
> I mean 04/21/*2007*
> 
> Where it all began



Yeah, but the DVD will probably be released around next year's April. Not to mention that the sub will take time to come out.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mel said:


> It is going to be released this year right?! (In japan)
> I mean 04/21/*2007*
> 
> Where it all began



You and everyone who thinks this please try reading the whole thread before you post because you will find your answer. If this movie were actually coming out in 3 days we would have the dvd in december but too bad it isnt so wait till Next April. The Threatrical Release for this is *AUGUST 4TH* and yes this year *2007*


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw someone a few pages back say that the Sub were wrong and its 4th August. Not sure thou.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> I saw someone a few pages back say that the Sub were wrong and its 4th August. Not sure thou.



Theyre right and for the lazy people who dont wanna read the whole thread before they post here's your answer again, *APRIL 21 is just to PREORDER your TICKETS*


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 18, 2007)

*ORGASM!!!!*


it seems wierd how its his death


----------



## Hellion (Apr 18, 2007)

That was cool.  Sakura's scream sent a chill down my spine


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 18, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Krippler said:


> That was cool.  Sakura's scream sent a chill down my spine



She sounded like she needed to clear her throat though.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah sakura's scream gave me chills. I bet she will kill everyone, or cry alot. I love the preview. I cant wait for it to come out. 

I cant wait for movie 3 to come out either. I love them all!!!!!


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally a really good looking Naruto movie


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 18, 2007)

*Looks interesting, any details about the plot was given yet? Oh yeah thanx Kidd for subbing the preview for us.*


----------



## Splyte (Apr 18, 2007)

def not akatsuki. here's to ugly movie/filler villains!


----------



## Razza (Apr 18, 2007)

So far looks like it's going to top the other movies (Not a hard thing to do...)


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 18, 2007)

@inuzuka_kiba: lol would you look at that


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 18, 2007)

omfg i shit my pant seeing that! its going to be sooooooooooo intense!!!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

You know, in the beginning it looks like Akatsuki or some sorta organization is in front of Naruto (that he's yelling at them and such). Maybe it's not akatsuki but there's definitely some group after him in it that kills him or something


----------



## TFC-Dokebi (Apr 18, 2007)

Whoa, 4 already?

I have yet to see 2 and 3..


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

So is there gonna be a better quality version soon?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

Movie 2 is pretty good, seems like 3 blew.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

What I dont get is how can you hate something youve never seen? I mean theres trailers but technically theres only one because all of them basically show the same thing.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol, people get too worked up over shit and are too close minded to give things a chance they should  ah well.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont care if this is filler its frickin awesome especially since Sakura crys for him ^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess so but oh well all I know is, once DB subs it next week I'm gonna give it a chance. Back to Movie 4 now this one's gonnna beat the 3 before it hopefully


----------



## Reddle (Apr 18, 2007)

Nobody came to his funeral. D:


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto's aint dead..... he dies and his body turns to stone..no wait better yet... sakura and sai learn alchemy and try to bring naruto back from the farplane ( lol ) but instead of getting naruto back they get a humunkuless version of barbra strysan, no no thats not it either I KNO, later they find out that it was not naruto who died it was a kage bunnshin.. it just took a long time to go *poof....

P.S* wtf they should of atleast made Iruka come to his funeral...lol


----------



## Capacity (Apr 18, 2007)

no Naruto will visit King Kai and then come back by getting wished back with by a dragon


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the preview, but...

14 seconds? gee guys, lay down on the suspence, i actually "held my breath" while watching, ya, it was that good...or that short..

O well, atleast we saw LEE  wierd choices for the people at his funeral though..


----------



## Capacity (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't believe Chouji made it to his "funeral" while Iruka didnt....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 18, 2007)

Inuzuka_Kiba said:


> def not akatsuki. here's to ugly movie/filler villains!



What are you talking about, that is so the Akatsuki Leader  

This movie looks cool, but I highly doubt Naruto is dead >.> it is probably a Genjutsu or something.  I bet my money on it.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 18, 2007)

Well.....I wont be watching that movie til its subbed meaning next year probably. *sigh*


----------



## Jazz (Apr 18, 2007)

We all now Naruto can't die in a filler/movie

That would ruin the series (btw, there was already an episode where he supposedly 'dies')


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 18, 2007)

J said:


> We all now Naruto can't die in a filler/movie
> 
> That would ruin the series (btw, there was already an episode where he supposedly 'dies')



and that there sucked.....i have high hopes for this movie!!!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

If you look at the trailer in the beginning it looks like he's in a hellish kinda place and fighting against some kinda weird doods. There's about 10 of them as far as I can count. They are all purple-ish and ya. My guess is we're getting a "Naruto dies and comes back from death after doing stuff" kinda story.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe a group wants to kill the Jinchuuriki


----------



## pinkbabii (Apr 18, 2007)

my dear good lord naruto dies?!?!?! is that.......... the end of it then???????


----------



## pinkbabii (Apr 18, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> If you look at the trailer in the beginning it looks like he's in a hellish kinda place and fighting against some kinda weird doods. There's about 10 of them as far as I can count. They are all purple-ish and ya. My guess is we're getting a "Naruto dies and comes back from death after doing stuff" kinda story.



im 70% sure its akatsuki


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 18, 2007)

But there's 10, unless they got Orochimaru's ring or this is saying "what if orochimaru never left" I guess.. there should only be 9 Akatsuki. Since they need the rings.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^^This movie reminds me of your Fanfic XD
> 
> Anyway, I wonder where Jiraya, Gaara, Kakashi and Hinata are, their lack of appearnace pisses me off





			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> I'd find this to be far more impressive if Naruto really did die in the movie  An alternate ending to Naruto (sorta how DBZ movies were at times).
> 
> and ya, that'd be awesome if your story came true, Ty



I know!   Quite the coincidence!   I wonder if they read it.  

Viz, I know your reading this.   Call me!   I'd love to work for Kishimoto-sama, plus I'm full of inspriation.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 19, 2007)

Heh until we actually gete more info, the uzumaki headband, gravestone will remain a mystery.


----------



## koao (Apr 19, 2007)

Even manga readers did not expect this.

I lol'd when I saw this.

Let's see what happens!


----------



## Homura (Apr 19, 2007)

Omg! I have to watch this movie now! Mainly for the NaruSaku things that's going to happen in the movie because of Naruto's assumed death. When Sakura screamed Naruto's name at the end just broke my heart right there. T_T


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 19, 2007)

omg yes  XD  I hope it doesn't suck, looks nice though.


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

geez, this movie looks really good... I can't wait to see it Hopefully I'll be in Japan by the end of August too


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think that naruto was fighting those purple guys and was hit with some sort of powerfull jutsu (his forhead protector was a mess and had many cracks on it) and after the hit his body disappeared and only the forehead left (maybe after seeing this sakura screamed) , neji was there becouse he can scan with his byakugan but after he didnt sensed any presense of naruto they asummed his death (maybe kakashi is searching for naruto becouse he is not at the graveyard, well maybe he is in pain becouse he lost his student like obito who knows) 

other options are that naruto really died and the story is about searcing for a way to revive him , maybe naruto is in this hell place and hemust defeat thoseguys to have a possibility of returning to life ^^ well we can only predict but without more info its really hard to think of it ;/ but the story is a way better then previous movies


----------



## Burnface (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone besides me think this is a retarded attempt at gaining publicity with an overused premise?
Anyway, thanks for posting this.  At least the production values seem to be good (except Naruto's face looks kind of off)


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome preview.... Can't wait for the movie


----------



## megasajan (Apr 19, 2007)

Hm,seams no one noticed that they dont wear Funneral clothes (all black). So its either after the Funneral or some Private Graveyard.

Could it be that he has to find a way out of Makai (Demon World i think) because of the Kyuubi in him?

Anyway,cant wait to see


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 19, 2007)

Heh, is it just me, or does this movie seem a little too Warrior Within-ish.


----------



## Homura (Apr 19, 2007)

Is the movie coming out in Japan on April 21st or August 4th? O_o


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe they're mourning by themselves...


----------



## Svenjamin (Apr 19, 2007)

That scene in the grave-yard could be any number of things. A dream, a what-if scenario, a flashback- Oh wait, that wouldn't work :S

Well either way, I guess after the fillers I'm not a great deal fussed with how the anime 'wrecks' the story. As long as Naruto doesn't actually DIE I'l be happy, but even if I knew he did, I still wouldn't miss this movie. I just wonder how they would justify it...


----------



## Jay-K (Apr 19, 2007)

*Naruto dies?*

Just saw the new trailer for movie 4. Naruto is gonna die, since everybody is at his grave...


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

So much for The 4th movie being Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 19, 2007)

LaWl XD

he will not die ^^, it is just a title 
but, an interesting one none the less, but... *i *woun't get to see it before a year has past  how annoying 

Someone HolD ME :*(


----------



## shizuru (Apr 19, 2007)

wow this looks great cant wait to see it XD


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 19, 2007)

SLEDGE said:


> LaWl XD
> 
> he will not die ^^, it is just a title
> but, an interesting one none the less, but... *i *woun't get to see it before a year has past  how annoying
> ...



I would but your avatar scares me.


----------



## Pein (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome cant wait to see it but we will have to wait until next year 
japan sure does release dvd's really slow


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

I wouldn't expect the DVD to be out until April 08....


----------



## RaZzy (Apr 19, 2007)

At the end of the movie Naruto wakes up from his nightmare.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 19, 2007)

At first I was really excited about this movie. But now? Meh...I'll probably see it, but now I'm looking more forward to all the great action and story in Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## bavlondon (Apr 19, 2007)

WTF? Naruto dies?


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 19, 2007)

That movie looks really good already, and it was only a 14 second long preview!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never seen the movies as they always suck and seems like theyre continuing the trend.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 19, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've never seen the movies as they always suck and seems like theyre continuing the trend.



Wow, um, This probably wins the stupid award for the day.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice...
Dailymotion has the sub for online view too HERE


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my, I didn't realize that the 4th movie would be such a whore of a "manga spoiler". Hell, even watching the trailer has left me feeling..... "spoiled".






.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2007)

if the movie is naruto shippuuden, when will it be set? like just after the whole gaara akatsuki thing maybe. 

plus i doubt the movie would have much spoilers, just what peoples new clothes look like or maybe a few people may show like 1 new move if they have any. all this trailer showed was choji's clothes, which isn't so bad, it shows peoples new clothes in the opening anyway.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome trailer, can't wait to see it! even it does take forever


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Someone better take a Video Camera to the Movie Theatre in Japan and make a damn bootleg of this movie!!!


----------



## Catterix (Apr 19, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Oh my, I didn't realize that the 4th movie would be such a whore of a "manga spoiler". Hell, even watching the trailer has left me feeling..... "spoiled".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh?

What was spoiled?

So far that movie has shown nothing in relation to the manga...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 19, 2007)

it was possible, Naruto 's Dream?? or  Saukra's Dream?? becasue she fear lose both (Naruto and Sauske)


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 19, 2007)

The anime sure is Developing NaruSaku Nicely. This movie might help it out also


----------



## Loki (Apr 19, 2007)

oHO nice...^^

I thenk since kakashi isnt in the 4th movie ... hes dead...


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2007)

interesting, but we all know there will be a twist, unless the manga ends in july or something, lol and shows his death in august. 

either way, can't see it for a year, unless someone finally learns how to use a camcorder in japan  

(is US the only country that does this...)

kind of weird though, something has to happen, i mean, why the slow pacing if they will end the show with a movie which hasn't been done before, but would make them more money.  I see him not really dead, but he just put his headband on the grave and got discouraged for some reason and left to think with Kakashi...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2007)

So since its thursday shouldnt there be more WSJ pics or was there none and thats why we dont have any?


----------



## ddrussianinja (Apr 19, 2007)

So...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Either the anime is going to split from the manga and go the path of FMA, or this movie is one long dream sequence/genjutsu. Naruto dead? C'mon...


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2007)

ddrussianinja said:


> So...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



tech, the manga could end in July and instead of playing it on tv   

they turn it into a movie, though i think something is up too, he probably heals himself, but that is a fast funeral then after he dies, guess they had a casket ready and tombstone as well...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

ddrussianinja said:


> So...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



perhaps it's like the DBZ kinda thing. Movie being alternate take of how the canon goes and then the anime going along with the canon. Not quite FMA path where movie is related to the anime and differes greatly from canon.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> So much for The 4th movie being Kakashi Gaiden.



I know, I was dissapointed by this too.    I was sooo expecting it.  (I guess it's gonna be an OVA or something....and if they dare put it into 2-episode long flashbacks  I'm gonna have to take action... XD   )


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

fuck Kakashi Gaiden


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2007)

^^ You're goona die


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 19, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> fuck Kakashi Gaiden



Sorry if I care about stuff that actully matters plot-wise.    (And I caught your playful sarcasm, don't worry)

(I wasn't saying the new movie looks bad or anything, I think it could be cool, it's just we're all a little pissed that the whole Kakashi flashback got left in the dust meanwhile as they are making a completly random movie).


----------



## Ryotaro (Apr 19, 2007)

Why is it so hard to believe that Naruto will actually DIE? I mean it's a fictional world full of magic, where there have been resurrections several times already. There is no mystery to it. He will die and come back to life. End of argument.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryotaro said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that Naruto will actually DIE? I mean it's a fictional world full of magic, where there have been resurrections several times already. There is no mystery to it. He will die and come back to life. End of argument.



He'll pull a Jack Sparrow!  

(Oh no, a Ninja using a pirate technique?)


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

"Kaizoku Jakku Sarrowu no Jutsu"


----------



## narutosasukefan (Apr 19, 2007)

Naruto  4th movie it seems pretty coo, it might be something crazy over the top like dbz  a character dies and then  instead of the dragon balls bringing him back to life they would  use like a forbidden jutsu to bring him to life  not like not what Oro did against the third hokage but a new jutsu. Hopefully someone will give a summary of the movie this weekend  since it comes out the 21st


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 19, 2007)

Awsome that trailer was so epic and shocking at the same time


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2007)

I see people are still getting the dates mixed up and people still dont kno what the April 21 date means. What lazy dorks.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 19, 2007)

Are these shadow figures Akatsuki?? I cant see pretty well due to it being a fast 15 secs trailer, but freezing the pic sure looks like that.

If it is, its strange that they main villans will also apper at a fetured film, without it being truly related to the main plot is some way.

Maybe its realy Naruto's destiney to go all out Kyuubi and save all...if its true maybe the ones that didnt make it to Narutos grave also died in battle in a way, taking the rest of Akatsuki on...

can the manga and anime realy end till than, to make the movie the officel end of Naruto?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2007)

Na, they don't think they are Akatsuki.   



			
				Dbgohan08 said:
			
		

> I see people are still getting the dates mixed up and people still dont kno what the April 21 date means. What lazy dorks.



You must've missed it in earlier posts, but:

April 21st = Presale Tickets available (sign up for Shippuuden Merchandise).

August 4th = Naruto Movie 4 out in Theaters


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 19, 2007)

I was hoping for Kakashi Gaiden and now this...a lame attempt of being original by killing the main character in a movie. We all know he wont stay dead, or this was some kind of flashback, dream or something else.

But it?s to soon to judge the move anyway. I will wait for the next upcoming trailers, maybe the story of the movie is completely different and the whole thing was tarp to get the attention of the fans. Sakura probably screamed Narutos name, because he left his headband on a grave and went eating ramen and she was upset about his disrespect for the dead.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 19, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Sakura probably screamed Narutos name, because he left his headband on a grave and went eating ramen and she was upset about his disrespect for the dead.



LOL. if that scene will happen, itll be the no.1 best and most amazing Anime movie of all times 

Btw The way the shadow people stand inside the cave, and how they apper in the shadows, 100% look like Akatsuki...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 19, 2007)

Lastier said:


> I was hoping for Kakashi Gaiden and now this...a lame attempt of being original by killing the main character in a movie. We all know he wont stay dead, or this was some kind of flashback, dream or something else.
> 
> But it?s to soon to judge the move anyway. I will wait for the next upcoming trailers, maybe the story of the movie is completely different and the whole thing was tarp to get the attention of the fans. Sakura probably screamed Narutos name, because he left his headband on a grave and went eating ramen and she was upset about his disrespect for the dead.



Agreed.....


----------



## Reznor (Apr 19, 2007)

lol Narutoes dead


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 19, 2007)

I know its kinda stupid to prejudge a movie on a 15 second clip... but... its looks awesome!! The plot sounds cooler than the first 3... from the little we know about it. 

To bad most of us will have to wait a year to see this~


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 19, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Eh?
> 
> What was spoiled?
> 
> So far that movie has shown nothing in relation to the manga...


Has Sasuke rejoined the Konoha ninja, in the movie? 

Looking at the ad. poster, that would appear so.
If not, my mistake....

If so, I would consider that a spoiler. As far as an anime-only watcher knows, Sasuke will never return to Konoha....

(one example...  )


----------



## legendoflink3 (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think naruto is gonna die. Its more kakashi is gonna die. He's the only one who isn't there that should be there. When it comes to akatsuki kakashi is always their for naruto. It looks more like kakashi died and naruto is captured by akatsuki. Plus i think that if this is coming out next year then it will be more like a conclusion for the series. and it will end with a movie. ANd with good timing the manga and the episodes will end together.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow... this comes out in two days.  Where Shippuden is at in the storyline, this really wouldn't fit.

I'm really confused.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2007)

uhhhhh no it isnt. If you're going to preorder tickets then thats the day to do it.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2007)

I doubt he realy dies....The series name is fucking NARUTO>

What else would they call it? Hinata?


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 19, 2007)

The death of one of the greatest shinobi of all time ...


----------



## Knight of Fate (Apr 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Awsome preview but...
> 
> Why the FUCK isn't Hinata at Naruto's grave!?


Because her name isn't in the cast listing? >_>


----------



## Woozie (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn, so they finally went and killed that bastard off.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> uhhhhh no it isnt. If you're going to preorder tickets then thats the day to do it.



My bad... I guess I didn't pay close enough attention.

Is there a release date though?


----------



## omonija (Apr 19, 2007)

Calm down people, stop crying. He's not gonna die. the subs said "the future has been foreseen", which means it was some kind of dream or prediction jutsu. The movie is obviously then how naruto and co. try to change his destiny.


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 19, 2007)

One last time 

Pre-Order Tickets: 21st April 2007

Release: 4th August 2007

kyu


----------



## fukush (Apr 19, 2007)

Im gonna laugh my ass of if this is canon, not because it's bad, it's brilliant haha.


----------



## ViЯaL (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats Akatsuki in the background... Is this really based on the manga? looked like it could be series finale material. Or maybe just a filler between the next arc and the one after it


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Has Sasuke rejoined the Konoha ninja, in the movie?
> 
> Looking at the ad. poster, that would appear so.
> If not, my mistake....
> ...



Its not a spoiler because Sasuke never rejoins as far as anyone knows.  Hes not even in the movie as far as i know, but there was a poster a whiel back with him to one side, but that when the movie was still saying Naruto movie 4, shuppuuden (just like the series)

honestly, you see Naruto falling into darkness, someone probably casted a genjutsu on him to see his own death, that what i think 

or my source is right and a certain character will appear


*Spoiler*: __ 



Goku will appear with all 7 of the dragonballz and bring Naruto back to life


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised at how many people think really Naruto is going to die(permanently) in a movie.


----------



## Blossomtree (Apr 19, 2007)

...i heard that th movie date is confirmed on the agust 2007


Have u seen the tralier yet...?
Link


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

the trailer is awesome


----------



## Face (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have an official date on which year it will be out?
And why in hell is Naruto's final battle in a movie and not on television?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Naaruto (Apr 19, 2007)

Movie Release: 4th August.

We don't know if its his final battle. Its more then likey he wont die, well at least not forever.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2007)

It could happen... if they're portraying an alternate Naruto-verse.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 19, 2007)

If Naruto comes back as a zombie then I will personally name this movie better than the entire series.


----------



## Xgamer245 (Apr 19, 2007)

I find it funny that team 10 is still not appearing at the grave -_-
You would think that if Naruto dies that ALL of the rookie 9 plus 3 would be there. Its like Hinata doesn't even care if Naruto died even with the giant admiration she has with Naruto she doesn't appear at his grave o.o.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless Hinata also died. That could be another factor. Assuming that it's an alternate Naruto-verse, of course.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Apr 19, 2007)

i beleive he doesn't die, i think naruto just has some kind of image or trauma that he sees what i'd be like if he had died.

*EDIT* hmmm.. i stumbled across this on wikipedia:

"The movie will take place during Naruto: Shippūden. According to teasers in issue 20 of Weekly Shonen Jump, Naruto Uzumaki, Sakura Haruno, Neji Hyuga, and Rock Lee will be the main characters. The only detail about the plot given is the vague headline that "Naruto dies".

A trailer for the movie confirms this to be a literal detail. In the trailer, Naruto is attacked and presumably killed by ten figures, all of whom glow dark purple and can fire similarly-colored energy blasts. His headband is cut off during the attack. Several Konoha-nin, the movie's main characters among them, are then seen over a gravestone, Naruto's torn headband hanging from one edge."


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 19, 2007)

My thoughts on it once I came across the commercial while watching the raw:


*Spoiler*: _not an actual spoiler.  long-ass caps-lock one-sided AIM convo, though._ 



Oh, and I edited out all spoilers, cause I did mention a few manga references originally.

ObsessedShinoFan (9:08:11 PM): WTF IS THIS
ObsessedShinoFan (9:08:16 PM): I'M FUCKING CONFUSED
ObsessedShinoFan (9:08:33 PM): OHHHH
ObsessedShinoFan (9:08:38 PM): IT'S A COMMERCIAL FOR THE FOURTH MOVIE
ObsessedShinoFan (9:08:56 PM): BUT IT'S STILL KINDA WEIRD
ObsessedShinoFan (9:09:07 PM): CAUSE THEY SHOW A GRAVE
ObsessedShinoFan (9:09:39 PM): IT WAS SAKURA, LEE, NEJI, AND MAYBE OTHERS THAT I DIDN'T SEE STANDING AROUND IT.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:03 PM): EEP.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:04 PM): CHOUJI'S THERE.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:23 PM): SHIKAMARU'S THERE!
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:25 PM): 
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:33 PM): WAAAAAIT.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:35 PM): WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
ObsessedShinoFan (9:10:49 PM): THE NARRATOR GUY JUST SAID SOME CRAP I DON'T UNDERSTAND, AND THEN
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:09 PM): "Kono shounen no...saigo." (I think.)
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:19 PM): WHICH MEANS "This shounen's...end" (I think.  Probably wrong.)
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:23 PM): 
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:25 PM): O__________________O
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:37 PM): AND I JUST REALIZED NARUTO'S NOT IN THE GRAVE SCENE.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:49 PM): putting two and two together...
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:54 PM): NARUTO DIES?!?!?!!?
ObsessedShinoFan (9:11:57 PM): O_________________________O
ObsessedShinoFan (9:12:49 PM): I MEAN, I SAW THE MAGAZINE SCAN
ObsessedShinoFan (9:12:56 PM): THAT SAID "NARUTO DIES!"
ObsessedShinoFan (9:12:59 PM): IN HUUUGE LETTERS.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:07 PM): BUT NARUTO'S "DIED" ONCE BEFORE IN A FILLER.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:11 PM): AND IT WAS CRAPPY.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:20 PM): I MEAN, HE DIDN'T EVEN DIE, BUT THE EPISODE TITLE WAS "NARUTO DIES!"
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:30 PM): SO I KINDA FIGURED IT'D BE SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:31 PM): BUT.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:34 PM): HOLY SHIIIT.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:42 PM): LOOKS LIKE THEY'RE GOING THROUGH WITH IT!
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:56 PM): I MEAN, IF HE DOESN'T REALLY DIE, HE WOULDN'T BE BURIED.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:57 PM): SO.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:13:59 PM): HE REALLY DIES~!
ObsessedShinoFan (9:14:05 PM): O_______________________________________o
ObsessedShinoFan (9:15:33 PM): WHOAAAAA.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:15:41 PM): THIS MOVIE ACTUALLY LOOKS REALLY AMAZING RIGHT NOW.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:15:49 PM): I MEAN, THE THIRD MOVIE LOOKED CRAPPY IN THE COMMERCIALS.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:15:54 PM): BUT THIS ONE LOOKS INTERESTING.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:16:00 PM): I MEAN, NARUTO DIES!
ObsessedShinoFan (9:16:10 PM): (and Shikamaru's in it.)
ObsessedShinoFan (9:16:18 PM): (not as a main character, but he's in it.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:16:24 PM): considering he was in the funeral scene.)
ObsessedShinoFan (9:17:09 PM): !
ObsessedShinoFan (9:17:26 PM): Sakura just screamed "NARUTO~!"
ObsessedShinoFan (9:17:31 PM): in the commercial.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:17:39 PM): OMG HE REALLY DIES~
ObsessedShinoFan (9:17:49 PM): O________________O
ObsessedShinoFan (9:18:12 PM): (to be honest, I think this'll be a change for the better.  a good guy had to die at some point.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:18:33 PM): I figured at least one of the rookie 9 would die.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:18:38 PM): I just wasn't quite expecting Naruto.
ObsessedShinoFan (9:18:44 PM): ESPECIALLY NOT IN A FILLER MOVIE~!
ObsessedShinoFan (9:18:46 PM): O_______________O




(by the way, I know that sentence that I translated was wrong after watching the subbed version of the commercial.  it got the point across, though.)

Anyway, when's the movie coming out?


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Apr 19, 2007)

My question is, how will Naruto return?

EDIT: The Movie hits Jap theaters in two days. I'll be sure to find it on the internet that day.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 19, 2007)

Shadow Slayer said:


> My question is, how will Naruto return?
> 
> EDIT: The Movie hits Jap theaters in two days. I'll be sure to find it on the internet that day.


Two days?  Seems pretty soon.  I thought I had heard something about sometime in August.  The movies have always come out in August, anyway.
I dunno, my Japanese skills suck.  Maybe it's April 21st.
[edit] Well, rewatching the commercial again, now it really does seem like April 21st.  I could have sworn I had seen something about August, though.  ><
[/edit]

Oh, and I don't think you'll be able to find it the day it hits theaters.  Don't we have to wait for a DVD release to get it online?


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Apr 19, 2007)

☆Indigo☆ said:


> Two days?  Seems pretty soon.  I thought I had heard something about sometime in August.  The movies have always come out in August, anyway.
> I dunno, my Japanese skills suck.  Maybe it's April 21st.
> [edit] Well, rewatching the commercial again, now it really does seem like April 21st.  I could have sworn I had seen something about August, though.  ><
> [/edit]
> ...



No not really. You just have to know where to search.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys...
This movie will be in Japan cinemas by 
*4th August 2007*
Not 21st April 2007!!!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

21st of April is supposedly when people can buy tickets in Japan (from what I've read).


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 20, 2007)

All i can say is that I won't be able to sleep much till I know what really happened in this movie. Lets just hope this is showing sooner rather then later.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 20, 2007)

fukush said:


> Im gonna laugh my ass of if this is canon, not because it's bad, it's brilliant haha.


Me        too.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 20, 2007)

Naruto dies? Thats really interesting, finally my dream comes true!! this movie might be the ending of the story when Akatsuki already defeated and Sasuke left Konoha after he killed Itachi.


----------



## taichikun14 (Apr 20, 2007)

holy mother... thank you for uploading!!! but seriously...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 is that all the people they can get to naruto's funeral?!?  poor thing.


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 20, 2007)

taichikun14 said:


> holy mother... thank you for uploading!!! but seriously...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i think it is all the people they "want" to show... the anime staff apperently, so they dont spoil some one of how their fav.charakter looks...look lol 

but rly ?\(?_o)/? iduno


----------



## bavlondon (Apr 20, 2007)

Perhaps this is how Naruto will die period. Cannon could be running out of funding so Shippuden may not last that long.


----------



## variousart (Apr 20, 2007)

I think its 0% change, that some of important characters die. Movies are like fillers and if somebody dies then it is some filler character who dont have own storyline.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's what will happen.
"OH NOES, NARUTO FELL DOWN HERE AFTER GETTING SEEMINGLY MORTALLY WOUNDED AND HIS HEADBAND WAS LEFT BEHIND."
*monumental grave and sob sob cry cry emotional*
*Naruto gets healed by Kyuubi, rapes the evil guy/guys, goes back to Konoha*
*more emotional scenes sob cry sob narusaku or naruhina*
*something about akatsuki*
The End.
I laugh at the people thinking Naruto will die in a filler, and remain so. I first thought that it was silly, no one would buy Naruto being dead, specially in a filler, while he's obviously alive in the manga as it's still called NARUTO and GOES ON.
But noo, people have to fall for everything.
Hey you, suck my cock and I'll tell you the ending of Naruto, because Kishimoto is so totally my bro.
No, really.


----------



## variousart (Apr 20, 2007)

Omg Kakashi is one of main characters and he cant die in filler. If somebody uses that techinue then this is some older again...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2007)

^^Spoiler.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 20, 2007)

To be honest, I wouldn't mind if Naruto died.
Too bad it's filler so it can't actually happen.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2007)

It sounds lame.

Also looks lame.

The "hero dying and then being revived" is boring.

Sakura?s screech hurt my ears.

The design sucks.

And there is people missing in that grave scene. Where is Iruka? Where is Hinata?

LameLameLame

Fortunately is just filler.


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 20, 2007)

Xgamer245 said:


> I find it funny that team 10 is still not appearing at the grave -_-
> You would think that if Naruto dies that ALL of the rookie 9 plus 3 would be there. Its like Hinata doesn't even care if Naruto died even with the giant admiration she has with Naruto she doesn't appear at his grave o.o.



I don't understand why Team 8, Ino, Iruka, Kakashi, Jiriya or Iruka aren't there. Damn artists to lazy to draw all of Naruto's closest friends and families. Plus wouldn't Gaara be there as well. I mean Naruto was a *BIG* Impact on his life as well. It would only be fitting to see Gaara and the rest of the Sand Siblings there as well.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Um... why is this spoilertastic?

How is anything revealed in a trailer for a film spoilerish, its meant to be shown so you want to see it!

Or do people still think Naruto's going to die? LOLZ


----------



## Cirus (Apr 20, 2007)

I am sure that someone will go and see the movie (sneeking in a camcorder), record the movie, then post it on line with subs.  Of course that will be illegal, but I am sure someone will and should do it.


----------



## Avish (Apr 20, 2007)

kabuto can make fake boadies... or even it might not be naruto. Maybe its just his headband. Hinata and kakashi might not be there because they done beleive it and want to find him or somthing i dont know. Looks good. how long till it will be availiable on the internet?


----------



## Sasuke X (Apr 20, 2007)

Meh, the movie will be watchable at best. It's hard to get any excitement over something predictable.



Catterix said:


> Um... why is this spoilertastic?
> 
> How is anything revealed in a trailer for a film spoilerish, its meant to be shown so you want to see it!
> 
> Or do people still think Naruto's going to die? LOLZ



Everyone seems to be forgetting what forum they're in and posting manga spoilers. I've reported two in this thread after being spoiled twice today, the two deleted on the other page. 

1 (major) DN spoiler and 2 Naruto spoilers...my lucky day. Anyone else want to get anything off their chest? I'm sure someone will reveal information about the AL next.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 20, 2007)

Cirus said:


> I am sure that someone will go and see the movie (sneeking in a camcorder), record the movie, then post it on line with subs.  Of course that will be illegal, but I am sure someone will and should do it.



wish u was right, but since we have never seen a movie until April each year, they don't seem to do like US ppl and bring camcorders in a theathre.  Whats wrong with them?  

DB should have took that extra money and sent someone to Japan to tape the movie and put it on the internet.  That would be money well spent instead of doctors without borders


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone find it ironic that these file-sharing programs say things like "The best file-sharing program ever created on God's Earth" and then say stuff like "Please wait a week for your download to appear, please put this ambiguous jumble of squiggles into the box, Sorry, only one file download per year"

God, all file-sharing programs are asstastic.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Nuzents said:


> DB should have took that extra money and sent someone to Japan to tape the movie and put it on the internet.  That would be money well spent instead of doctors without borders



Should they now?  

I really am tempted to go to Japan in the summer and see it. I won't record it for any of you though, mwahahaha!   

But this reaction is certainly got for one thing; showing how good marketing can be done. I mean, look at how many fans now are desperate to see this movie, whereas the last 2... not so much.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2007)

who thinks DB or Saiyaman should try to make the trailer better?


----------



## Takekura (Apr 20, 2007)

*NARUTO Shippuuden The Movie Official Site & 40sec Preview is ONLINE Now!!!*

NARUTO Shippuuden The Movie Official Site is ONLINE!!!

Here is the link...
Power Puff Girls Doujin 


Also, the *40sec preview* is also online now!!!

Here is the link...



*NARUTO Shippuuden The Movie
In Japan Cinemas by 4th August 2007!!!

"Mission of Destiny Begins..."*


----------



## Monna (Apr 20, 2007)

Awsome! Finnaly a 4th movie site!


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

The new preview isn't loading for me.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 21, 2007)

Where is the new preview suppose to be?


----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2007)

The new preview is there. It takes awhile to load but it works for me.


----------



## Manny (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG... what are they doing?!?!?!? that preview.... WTF?!?!?! ...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2007)

I think that is the preview they use in the theaters.

Guess this disspells Naruto's mistaken death by falling off a cliff.   After seeing his Rasengan go "poof", to me it says he dies right there. 

And seems those bad guys could be puppets.


----------



## zkatanaz (Apr 21, 2007)

The preview will be in the top right black rectangular box. 

One hand rasengan, that's pretty interesting. But then it fades.... what does that mean?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

translations?


----------



## pinkbabii (Apr 21, 2007)

sweet I cant wait! but I bet it will take forever for the subs to come out.. oh well I shall watch it anyway it lookx SUPER cool


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh man, that movie actually looks good, the story even seems more mature  I CANNOT WAIT FOR IT! ;.; Never thought I get so hyped over filler....


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

WHY MUST EVERYTHING AWESOME TAKE SO LONG TO COME OUT XD


----------



## cygnus (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy fuck! That looks awesome...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2007)

zkatanaz said:
			
		

> One hand rasengan, that's pretty interesting. But then it fades.... what does that mean?



Well either Naruto being in Kyuubi mode has a factor or he made Kage Bunchin to help him form the Rasengan and they were out of sight or had already poofed.

The Rasengan fading means two things:   He ran out of Chakra, or that was the moment he died.


----------



## Wakfad (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm... from what I watched it looked like

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto was going to die


----------



## pinkbabii (Apr 21, 2007)

My hope is that this naruto going to die thing does not mean .. like thats it and the end of naruto all together


----------



## Omega id (Apr 21, 2007)

This isn't awsome =/ Even though its not Canon it doesn't make sense to me. Naruto Dies... I bet he comes back by Sakura's tears or some dumb shit like that. I'm not going to get excited for this movie untill I see more than Sakura yelling "Naruto!" over his supposed grave.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

well even if that happens (naruto fully dying), it'll still just be an "alternate ending" not the end of the actual canon. It'd be dramatic.. not a bad ending.. after all.. it kicked ass for Cowboy Bebop.. made it far more unique and a bit more "Real" (cause not everything has a happy ending). Such pwnage.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't have a problem with anime's where the main characters have an ill-fate in the end. I just have a problem with anime movies (like the bebop movie - I thought the story could've been better but it was just more filler bs). For example, the Bebop movie could've been more interesting if it told about Spike & Vicious pasts, as well as that other guy (forgot his name but he died in the middle of the series) when they worked together and why Spike left.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, remember.. about 80% of Bebop wasn't dealing with Spike and Vicious  Bebop was a whole other kinda anime.. lol. It's unique and awesome.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is the image from the official site...




*Here is the link to the official site...*
Power Puff Girls Doujin 

*Here is the link to the 40sec trailer...*


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

there wasn't a need to repost that.....I merged all of the threads talking about the 4th movie and I even added your information to the first post...>__>


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know if this has been asked before and I don't wanna go looking for something in a thread so big..especially if I don't know if its been asked or not but...

Does anyone know/has it been said yet what the movies theme song will be?


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 21, 2007)

I think when we see Naruto lose his Rasengan it probably the last of his Chakra being used, but it can't be him dieing at that point because in that trailer you see him fall off a cliff, and thats more likly to be his death. 

I think when hes falling of the cliff he might realise whats at stake and what might happen if he dies. I think he will call out a large amount of 
9-Tailed-Fox chakra and probably summons Gamabunta to save him or somthing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

Where is the trailer?? I don't see anything in that site :S

Edit: Saw it, and it looks like the villans aren't Akatsuki afterall.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 21, 2007)

Of course Naruto isn't going to die...
Here's what I think is happeneing:

The death is only speculation on the part of Konoha; those figures Naruto fought might have a reputation for killing through some sort of jutsu. Naruto takes them on for what ever reason and gets engulfed in that darkness he appeared to be falling into. He loses his headband which his friend retrieve because it's on his grave. They cannot find his body so presume he's dead when in fact he's probably just sealed somewhere.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

^you may want it so that winAVI thing isn't in the middle of the video...>__>


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ^you may want it so that winAVI thing isn't in the middle of the video...>__>



Maybe later..v_v

I don't see whats the deal though, you get to see the whole thing clearly anyway.


----------



## Even (Apr 21, 2007)

new trailer is awesome can't wait for this movie


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Maybe later..v_v
> 
> I don't see whats the deal though, you get to see the whole thing clearly anyway.



it's annoying and gif makers wouldn't want that in the middle of a scene...>__>


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

I see well I will try to remove it


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice! Cant wait for it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2007)

Arent there supposed to be new WSJ scans or something?


----------



## Davit (Apr 21, 2007)

u think his funeral will be at the top of the hokage's headquaters? like they did the third? i hope they do...with everyone there


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 21, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Arent there supposed to be new WSJ scans or something?



Perhaps there was no new news or nothing important. 

Still, I hope someone does upload the scans.


----------



## Misa (Apr 21, 2007)

It looks like its going to be gewd. xD


----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy shit, all the threads got merged. lol


----------



## BlurSotong (Apr 21, 2007)

hi, i'm new to forums..

anyway, are those at the grave really lee, neji and chouji? I watched the trailer repeatedly and they look like hinata's father, chouji's father, gai, tsunade, shizune, iruka, sakura to me...


----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2007)

BlurSotong said:


> hi, i'm new to forums..
> 
> anyway, are those at the grave really lee, neji and chouji? I watched the trailer repeatedly and they look like hinata's father, chouji's father, gai, tsunade, shizune, iruka, sakura to me...


You knew that the characters got older in Shippuuden, right?


----------



## BlurSotong (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah... they look like their elders....


----------



## pancake (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy crap that 40 sec preview made me cry. I wonder who he was fighting. I think it's the



*Spoiler*: __ 



Akatsuki Leader?





Edit:


Umm,, yeah.. I forgot what I was gonna put.. Oh I know now ! I watched the preview more than 5 times at the same time.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn it.. I'm kinda disappointed after I just noticed they aren't the Akatsuki 
You can see they have beards, I added some highlight so you could see more clearly:


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 21, 2007)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Damn it.. I'm kinda disappointed after I just noticed they aren't the Akatsuki
> You can see they have beards, I added some highlight so you could see more clearly:



Lol Beard Country Ninjas


----------



## shadowi (Apr 22, 2007)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Damn it.. I'm kinda disappointed after I just noticed they aren't the Akatsuki
> You can see they have beards, I added some highlight so you could see more clearly:



They look like somekind of undead for me. Undead Pirates? But there is wrote: "Mission of Destiny Begins...". I think it will be like it is said in 14sec trailer. His deadth will be forseen and they will have to change his fate. I think that this fight and grave were in the nightmare of the guy who forseen it. Maybe im right, maybe not...


----------



## crono220 (Apr 22, 2007)

-Naruto fights zombies or of a similar nature...
-Naruto dies, but we all know that won't happen
-Great animation (it should be)
-FILLER (Why not make this movie based on the kakashi gaiden?)


----------



## geostigma (Apr 22, 2007)

crono220 said:


> -Naruto fights zombies or of a similar nature...
> -Naruto dies, but we all know that won't happen
> -Great animation (it should be)
> -FILLER (Why not make this movie based on the kakashi gaiden?)



Remember DBZ used to do 2 movies a year. DB only did 1 if that. Maybe shipuuden will do 2 a year and for their winter movie around january or march of next year perhaps they'll do the Gaiden.

Anyway I wonder if this will have any training flashbacks to open up, or maybe even shw naruto fighting those shadow demons from the NH accel game.


----------



## eneru (Apr 22, 2007)

I think they're the Spartans from 300.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2007)

Still think those guys are puppets by how you see them move.


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Apr 22, 2007)

They look like bad spirits.....XD


----------



## LadySachiya (Apr 22, 2007)

OMG!!! I thought people were kidding when they said that Naruto was going to die, but now that I see the pictures and everything, it really looks he's going to die. I can see his head protector on the grave and Sakura crying too. I hope he gets revived or something. It just wouldn't be right without Naruto. Even though he isn't one of my fav characters, I would cry if he died. I wonder what going on with Sasuke in this movie too. It makes me wonder what would sasuke do if Naruto died.... That would be such a sad ending.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2007)

LadySachiya said:


> OMG!!! I thought people were kidding when they said that Naruto was going to die, but now that I see the pictures and everything, it really looks he's going to die. I can see his head protector on the grave and Sakura crying too. I hope he gets revived or something. It just wouldn't be right without Naruto. Even though he isn't one of my fav characters, I would cry if he died. I wonder what going on with Sasuke in this movie too. It makes me wonder what would sasuke do if Naruto died.... That would be such a sad ending.



eh he is probably just going to be at a ramen shop or on top of a mountain during the funeral....also notice no kakashi


----------



## Bronchuski (Apr 23, 2007)

whaaat the 4th movie is coming out....yet i havnt heard that the 3rd movie is out and subbed on the internet....or is it...?


----------



## memoriess (Apr 23, 2007)

why is naruto dead?
is it because kyuubi inside his body taken out? or he's killed by someone?

and if kyuubi is taken out from his body, will Akatsuki be much powerful now?

and who will save naruto? (Tsunade? or the Forth?)

if naruto die, that will be the end of Naruto right?

but on the grave, it seem like, they only got his head band, maybe his body is still nowhere to be found ?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 23, 2007)

memoriess said:


> why is naruto dead?
> is it because kyuubi inside his body taken out? or he's killed by someone?
> 
> and if kyuubi is taken out from his body, will Akatsuki be much powerful now?
> ...



At first the shadow nin's looked at far like Akatsuki.
But, than someone posted a cool clear picture here(dont remmber who, sorry  ), that showcase the "shadow ninjas" as some sort of ghosts or beard men...so AKATSUKI there aint.

So no Kyuubi is not likely to be taken out, thats Akatsuki main story theme goal...as they are the main enemy of Naruto.

This is poorly a filler like movie, that looks realy realy gr8, but wont be part of the main story...as many here agree


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadySachiya said:


> OMG!!! I thought people were kidding when they said that Naruto was going to die, but now that I see the pictures and everything, it really looks he's going to die. I can see his head protector on the grave and Sakura crying too. I hope he gets revived or something. It just wouldn't be right without Naruto. Even though he isn't one of my fav characters, I would cry if he died. I wonder what going on with Sasuke in this movie too. It makes me wonder what would sasuke do if Naruto died.... That would be such a sad ending.



What do you mean pictures? There's only been a few magazine scans and 2 trailers.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadySachiya said:


> OMG!!! I thought people were kidding when they said that Naruto was going to die, but now that I see the pictures and everything, it really looks he's going to die. I can see his head protector on the grave and Sakura crying too. I hope he gets revived or something. It just wouldn't be right without Naruto. Even though he isn't one of my fav characters, I would cry if he died. I wonder what going on with Sasuke in this movie too. It makes me wonder what would sasuke do if Naruto died.... That would be such a sad ending.



Delete this I didnt mean to double post.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 23, 2007)

It's got to be a good movie if it shows Naruto dying.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2007)

Why has no one tried subbing the second trailer?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 23, 2007)

This movie looks good. I want to see it. but, Naruto can't die!


----------



## cunnyfunt (Apr 24, 2007)

Question..

I thought movie 4 was the weird pre shippuuden/post VoTE thing with Naru/Saku/Lee? with the big fat tiger?

Or am i mistaken


----------



## Even (Apr 24, 2007)

that would be movie 3 it's out on DVD in Japan this week Hopefully, DB will have it subbed by the end of the week or something


----------



## memoriess (Apr 24, 2007)

firstly, Naruto Show is to see Naruto, so i dont think naruto will die .


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 24, 2007)

orly? naruto wont die? zomg? if he dies the manga would most likely be trash. the anime will be trash. hmm, you know what. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think naruto won't die either!!!!!11


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Why has no one tried subbing the second trailer?



Because it would be the same subbing like the shorter trailer that Kidd subbed.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 24, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> At first the shadow nin's looked at far like Akatsuki.
> But, than someone posted a cool clear picture here(dont remmber who, sorry  ), that showcase the "shadow ninjas" as some sort of ghosts or beard men...so AKATSUKI there aint.



Also Akatsuki are not 10, they are 9, of which the leader never shows himself, making it 8, and we would spot some of their characteristics, like Zetsu's plant head.


----------



## Circe (Apr 24, 2007)

Please, Naruto won't die. There's still ample manga to animate (poorly or otherwise ;_ Unless they use this 'death' as a reason to drop the anime project. (Which I doubt.)

Reminds me of a filler episode titled "Naruto's Death". 
Movies equivalent to filler, after all. (Almost, anyway.)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jesus people, get over it, he will die but get back to life, he can't stay dead, otherwise the manga would be a waste.


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 24, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Also Akatsuki are not 10, they are 9, of which the leader never shows himself, making it 8, and we would spot some of their characteristics, like Zetsu's plant head.



I spotted that, but I kept quiet.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolfsrain90 said:


> Movies equivalent to filler, after all. (Almost, anyway.)



Well, they are not filler in the sense that they don't fill anything in the anime. They are just not canon.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 24, 2007)

Though the Naruto movies I've seen were pretty crappy. I've got my hopes up for this one since Neji is in it!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

It seems like a filler movie, but most likely the best one to come out. 

It's also a good excuse to showcase the remaining rookies since there will be a lack of them in the anime in the weeks to come. Hell, there's still a lack of them in the manga.


----------



## warzone (Apr 24, 2007)

Even though Naruto "dying" in the 4th movie is ingenious plot, I doubt he is going to die. These Naurto Movies are franchise that rake in millions of $$$ and they wouldn't be willing to jeopardize that by actually killing him here.


----------



## MiNaC (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know, if it's supposed to center around the end of the series, it's possible they could kill him off, but it doesn't appear to be the case.

Look at the enemies, for example. Very generic. It's most likely a plot where he fights some strong foes, gets knocked unconscious and a team recovers his headband and some belongings and assumes the worst.

Not a bad plot, but it's been done many times before.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 24, 2007)

MiNaC said:


> I don't know, if it's supposed to center around the end of the series, it's possible they could kill him off, but it doesn't appear to be the case.
> 
> Look at the enemies, for example. Very generic. It's most likely a plot where he fights some strong foes, gets knocked unconscious and a team recovers his headband and some belongings and assumes the worst.
> 
> Not a bad plot, but it's been done many times before.



*Spoiler*: _Fine, you noobs, I'M SPOILER TAGGING THIS IN A SPOILER THREAD._ 



 They might pull a Deus Ex Machina, and use some revival jutsu like Chiyo did on Gaara <.<


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 24, 2007)

^^^^spoilers >_<


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 24, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> ^^^^spoilers >_<


Well, what do you expect with the word spoiler in the title?!


----------



## AyaneDaButtafly (Apr 24, 2007)

lol  i think the whole 'naruto dies' thing is a filler , like most of the movie, the 4h movie has nothing to do with the real naruto story plot. I think they just want everyone to buy their dvd when its out. Kishi didn't write the story for this movie, trust me.


----------



## Razza (Apr 24, 2007)

He won't die . He'll either be resurrected by the end A-la Chiyo like Filler character or he will never be dead to begin with. I'm going with one of those two.


----------



## chebmanji (Apr 24, 2007)

AHhh typical we cant see this till next year when the fansubs come out. Still im trying to search on the blogs of what the plot of the movie is and main theme. Naruto dies but does he truly? I guess we have to wait the US is getting now Naruto movie 1 this summer please come on were so far behind its not even funny am i right?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2007)

well at least hopefully in the US the dvd will come out faster cuz the movie's only in theaters for one night and in selected theaters to top it off.


----------



## Zhero (Apr 25, 2007)

The only reason that hinata and team 8 arent in the movie because they havent been introduced in the manga yet....had they been then it wouldve been evident that they be in the 4th movie


----------



## montiee (Apr 25, 2007)

Onrik said:


> He won't die . He'll either be resurrected by the end A-la Chiyo like Filler character or he will never be dead to begin with. I'm going with one of those two.



 Or he worked out how to make one of his clones look dead and fool everyone (#1 surprise ninja) to draw out some enemy later down the track while he hides in the shadows..my guess.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 25, 2007)

Zhero said:


> The only reason that hinata and team 8 arent in the movie because they havent been introduced in the manga yet....



Um... yes they have.


----------



## geostigma (Apr 25, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Also Akatsuki are not 10, they are 9, of which the leader never shows himself, making it 8, and we would spot some of their characteristics, like Zetsu's plant head.



This just in...

it's the KWGoD Organization!

Naruto is Doomed!


----------



## Loki (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah i see nice fighting i love how naruto looks like...hes more cool? XD


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 25, 2007)

can somebody make a rip? really, I must see it!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)

well I guess this means movie are canon.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 25, 2007)

^^^What means it is going to be canon?

By the way, movie trailers never tell you if the main character is actually going to die in the end. Naruto is obviously not going to stay 'dead' and that will be the surprise at the climax of the movie.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh nice. :0 A filler/not canon movie.
I guess it doesn't really matter, as long as it's good. 

I just wanna see what exactly they're gonna pull to make Naruto not dead at the very end.

At the part where everyone is standing by his grave...I didn't find Kakashi or Hinata. Its either my bad eyes or something really stupid. :\


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 25, 2007)

forget the part of him being dead or not...the main point here is that Naruto doing rasengan with 1 hand????wtf??? 

LoL, rasengan with 1 hand = big filler


----------



## Gaara (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the movie! It looks really good, great animation..wonder who the new baddie's are. Looks like it could be Akatsuki..but who knows.


----------



## Daso (Apr 25, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> forget the part of him being dead or not...the main point here is that Naruto doing rasengan with 1 hand????wtf???
> 
> LoL, rasengan with 1 hand = big filler




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto learned to do that in the 2.5 year training


----------



## Bakage (Apr 25, 2007)

heres the 40 sec trailer. enjoy 

this


----------



## Nisukeita (Apr 25, 2007)

This has been the only naruto movie Ive actually looked forward too, the story seems interesting....plus it seems like there will be alot of Drama.....not just the happy cheerful naruto of the previous ones.


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 25, 2007)

XFusionX said:


> Naruto dies? Dang I was hoping for Kakashi Gaiden. Can't fail with Rock Lee and Neji though.



actually anything asociated to Lee is boud to be a complete and utter failure imo.../dont kill me


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 25, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> forget the part of him being dead or not...the main point here is that Naruto doing rasengan with 1 hand????wtf???
> 
> LoL, rasengan with 1 hand = big filler


Read the manga  before acting like you know something important.


----------



## dbzsucks (Apr 25, 2007)

man you should know naruto can't unless it's in the manga


----------



## krescentwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Filler this.... filler that... 

Zomg! Theres animation between two manga frames!!! Fillerz!! Lawl it suk0rz! Fillerrz R krap!

/endrant


You know...I understand people were scarred by the filler season of Naruto... but really the filler-hate is just getting out of control lately...

Anyways... the movie looks pretty good...a step above the others... (though i did like the first movie)


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 26, 2007)

From that 40 second trailers, it looks like Naruto was fighting the dead, could it be Naruto dies at the beginning and fights his way back to life?


----------



## Zhero (Apr 26, 2007)

Toffeeman said:


> Um... yes they have.




Fool, i meant they havent fought in the manga, yet my bad on the typo...


----------



## h-ozuno (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm...

In my opinion, its another of those "Dragonball" thingies.

I mean..hello? How many times did Goku die?!  IF naruto really dies, there'd probably be this heaven thingamajing place. Probably Piccollo's there too...hahaha... </sarcasm>

anyway, I'm still really looking forward to the movie.  the animation's great (of course! it's a movie..). and neji's there too..and shikamaru! woohoo!


----------



## Poop Dogg (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds cool but very hard to believe that this could pull it off. I mean what happened to Iruka, Hinata, and if this was an important thing wouldn't Gaara be there as well to lay Naruto to rest since Naruto did show Gaara the light.


----------



## Tke6191 (Apr 26, 2007)

i bet that narutos death is like a genjustu because one they dont have graves like that they just put the name on the KIA stone like obito. also theres no way he can die because in the manga hes not dead and im pretty sure that the anime follows the manga


----------



## h-ozuno (Apr 26, 2007)

Poop Dogg said:


> Sounds cool but very hard to believe that this could pull it off. I mean what happened to Iruka, Hinata, and if this was an important thing wouldn't Gaara be there as well to lay Naruto to rest since Naruto did show Gaara the light.



yep. That's what I was thinking too when I saw the trailer.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Read the manga  before acting like you know something important.



Maybe u can pin point me please????cuse i must be blind...

a few examples from post time skips OF NARUTO DOING RASENGAN...OOPPSS with 2 hands????hmm yeah:

*Spoiler*: __ 




than explain to me gr8 one, chp.276(post time skip) when attacking ********** Naruto doing rasengan against *******????

explain why in 288 he used ****** to create a rasengan....

geee...
And also in eps.1 of the new anime he still used a clone...




If u kindly show me he doesnt need a clone to create rasengan...ill say SORRY u are right.
but I never realy seen him doing so...covered all manga of time skip...guess I wasnt wrong??


----------



## Catterix (Apr 26, 2007)

h-ozuno said:


> hmm...
> 
> In my opinion, its another of those "Dragonball" thingies.
> 
> ...



Yes... but

1) Dragonballs don't exist in the Naruto world...
2) No character ever died during a movie, even in DBZ
3) This is quite a different scenario

But good on the comparison I guess.

Anyway, I still personally think this is all pre-credit sequence, or Cold Opening, and upon Naruto's "death", the main story begins. Like they've lost Naruto and now have to fight to get him back. Looks brilliant either way.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> Maybe u can pin point me please????cuse i must be blind...
> 
> a few examples from post time skips OF NARUTO DOING RASENGAN...OOPPSS with 2 hands????hmm yeah:
> 
> ...



Stop pretending to read the manga  Or at least read the manga the right way, geez.
By the way, stop being an annoying noob, and start using proper grammar, this isn't MSN, or an SMS message.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Stop pretending to read the manga  Or at least read the manga the right way, geez.
> By the way, stop being an annoying noob, and start using proper grammar, this isn't MSN, or an SMS message.



Are you an Idiot or do u show urself as a fool???
That pic u posted does Not state Naruto needs 1 hand to create Rasengan.
All u proved is one pic of him holding the rasengan and not creating it.
Here are easly made counters for ur lame try.

*Spoiler*: __ 



read chapter 288: Sai to Naruto: "you had your clone transformed into me, than made it obivious by using your own jutsu"
why would Naruto create a KB! for Normal rasengan if its he can do it on hes own???
Link removed
chapter 276 Naruto on the attack, creating Rasengan with what???a KB!

Also read chapter 330, and kakashi...where he clearly states Naruto uses 1 KB! to create the orignal rasengan...and another to put the "wind" in it. If Naruto could do rasengan with 1 hand...he'd just need 1 KB! to add wind element no??? yes. but he needs 3...1 to create rasengan, the other to use for wind element.




and thats how you prove a lamer wrong...and with bad english grammer non the les....

again, SHOW ME WHERE NARUTO CREATES(*not holds*) a Rasengan using 1 hand.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> Are you an Idiot or do u show urself as a fool???
> That pic u posted does Not state Naruto needs 1 hand to create Rasengan.
> All u proved is one pic of him holding the rasengan and not creating it.
> 
> ...


Fix your damn grammar, I can't understand a thing you're saying, if you're trying to insult me, you're doing a pretty good job of insulting yourself instead.
I've proven you wrong, where's my apology?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Fix your damn grammar, I can't understand a thing you're saying, if you're trying to insult me, you're doing a pretty good job of insulting yourself instead.
> I've proven you wrong, where's my apology?



First I did not try and "insult" you.
second you didnt prove me wrong...
and 3rd, sorry for my bad english...but as a kid from a non english nation thats what I can manage for now.

and btw: u are far from proving me wrong.

If you dont mind ill take this "battle" to the "Konoha Library" section and see whos right or wrong???
If I am I can face my mistakes...If most will back me up, itll seem you didnt understand.

fair enough?

and BTW stop acting like a little kid, as I did not try to Insult you...I belive that was started by u.

anyway Taken this to Konoha Library manga section.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> First I did not try and "insult" you.
> second you didnt prove me wrong...
> and 3rd, sorry for my bad english...but as a kid from a non english nation thats what I can manage for now.
> 
> ...


Naruto can do a Rasengan with one hand, but he has a preference to use a clone for it. It's mainly a reflex for him, and in all those pics you showed, Naruto was already preoccupied with doing something else. Meaning he could do the Rasengan with one hand, but only when his concentration is focused on the jutsu, and not anything else like moving or dodging. The scene in the movie, Naruto is doing it one handed, while staying stationary. He can only do it when nothing else distracts him.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Naruto can do a Rasengan with one hand, but he has a preference to use a clone for it. It's mainly a reflex for him, and in all those pics you showed, Naruto was already preoccupied with doing something else. Meaning he could do the Rasengan with one hand, but only when his concentration is focused on the jutsu, and not anything else like moving or dodging. The scene in the movie, Naruto is doing it one handed, while staying stationary. He can only do it when nothing else distracts him.



you wouldnt mind if we ask the majority opinion on it???


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2007)

kyuubifan said:


> you wouldnt mind if we ask the majority opinion on it???


Go ahead, by the way, English isn't my first language, but I mange better than most of my peers.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Go ahead, by the way, English isn't my first language, but I mange better than most of my peers.



way to go  happy for you...u are better than me. some are better some not...im still a Kid Im sure ill get the hang of it till im at highschool.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Wait a second... THe third movie didnt even come out yet... well atleast not DAttebayo i think


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Wait a second... THe third movie didnt even come out yet... well atleast not DAttebayo i think


You're really isolated, the Third Movie was just released on DVD a few days ago....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You're really isolated, the Third Movie was just released on DVD a few days ago....



well excuse me but i didnt see any fan subs for it yet. and ppl already talking about 4


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Apr 26, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Go ahead, by the way.



your free to show ur POV regarding "Naruto can do rasengan with 1 hand" manga chat, as shown in the spoiler tag.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=212485




for the record the only time actully shown Naruto can create(and not hold rasengan on hes own) Rasengan alone, is at VOTE in 1 tailed mode.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2007)

THE MOVIE comes out AUGUST 4


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

man, i wonder if they have special sneak previews of naruto 4 then maybe us fan sub watchers can get it before it actually comes out in theatres in japan.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 26, 2007)

nw the preview Kick's ASS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 27, 2007)

a fresh little reminder

tickets went on sale april 21st

movie comes out august 4th


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2007)

I kinda doubt we'll see it on the net before the DVD's released (april 08). Hopefully I'm gonna be in Japan by the time it's in the cinemas, so I might get to see it there


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING GRANDMA ON A STICK!Naruto's Dead!


----------



## Konoha (Apr 27, 2007)

i wish i could go to japan just to watch the movie  i cant wait til april 2008


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 27, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i wish i could go to japan just to watch the movie  i cant wait til april 2008


I bet there's gonna be a cam corded version out there somewhere
....


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm very curious as to what this movie is about. I mean, all I got out of it was:

- Neji is in it
- Naruto apparently dies

Still, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 28, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> well excuse me but i didnt see any fan subs for it yet. and ppl already talking about 4



that's cause Naruto Movie 4 looks interesting where as naruto movie 3 was a totally crapfest.. lol (well, so says sources.. still waiting myself)


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 28, 2007)

Im eagerly waiting in anticipation!! I have a friend in Japan thats gonna tell me about it after he sees it!  

Thing that sux is we have to wait like 6-8 mos for it to come out on DVD 

But I find it impossible to wait till Apr 08 to buy the DVD, But im hoping what my friend will tell me will hold me over till I can see it myself! Just gotta wait till August!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 28, 2007)

with all of the hype from this movie, and being that it's going to be better than the past 3 i bet we'll get a cam of it. 

if it was only 2 months earlier i'd cam it for everyone 

*sigh* here's to hoping right~


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 28, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> with all of the hype from this movie, and being that it's going to be better than the past 3 i bet we'll get a cam of it.
> 
> if it was only 2 months earlier i'd cam it for everyone
> 
> *sigh* here's to hoping right~



You fuckin rule for posting this thread 

Im normally against bad quality videos especially something like this but Im so desperate I'll take anything!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2007)

> that's cause Naruto Movie 4 looks interesting where as naruto movie 3 was a totally crapfest.. lol (well, so says sources.. still waiting myself)


 That's because it was basically pokemon with ninja fights, I swear, I even bet that a few of the filler episodes are better than the third movie.
Basically, the previous Naruto movies were porno flicks. Except for sex, we want kickass animation and fights, but like a porn movie, the plot sucks.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm going to have to disagree with you reikai. as silly as movie 3 might have been, a year of those fillers.....nothing can outshine them in terms of naruto being craptastical...........well...........a certain akatsuki fight might be in competition. but yeah. those fillers >.< 

jia.you!!!!!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 28, 2007)

I havnt even seen the third one yet, I need to order it. Also need to order a region free DVD player. lol Ill need it anyways to watch the 4th one when it comes out


----------



## Konoha (Apr 28, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I bet there's gonna be a cam corded version out there somewhere
> ....


 damn even the video quality is 4/10 i will download it :amazed


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 28, 2007)

did you see the bleach raw? that was some crap quality
*still downloaded it though!!!*


----------



## bavlondon (Apr 29, 2007)

Its out now surley it must be up somewhere to download?


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 29, 2007)

bavlondon said:


> Its out now surley it must be up somewhere to download?



Naruto Movie 4 Shippuden isn't released in Japanese Theaters until the 4th of August.


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2007)

lol naruto dies? that brings tears to my eyes. something tells me hed pop out and say "it was my kage bushi.lols"


----------



## shadowi (Apr 29, 2007)

Red said:


> lol naruto dies? that brings tears to my eyes. something tells me hed pop out and say "it was my kage bushi.lols"



Then  he would have next 1 second of living before Sakura's Finishing Finale Grande Maximum Charka SuperNova Punch  Then  his body would mbe masacrated ( if any part of his body survived in punch ) by Might Tsunade Kick. LoL yea Everyone love him


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2007)

is there a link to the 40 second preview?? like to dailymotion or youtube?? i went to the naruto.com site and i dont understand a single ounce of japanese....


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2007)

The Second (40 sec) Trailer is up on Youtube, but nobody has a Subbed version of it.  

But from what I understand he says basically the same thing that was in the First Trailer.


----------



## Star (Apr 30, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! i cant wait!! it looks so cool!  I forst saw the trailer a week ago. I got so excited that i almost passed out!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> The Second (40 sec) Trailer is up on Youtube, but nobody has a Subbed version of it.
> 
> But from what I understand he says basically the same thing that was in the First Trailer.



i really dont care if its subbed or not...i just really really want to watch it


----------



## Shoten (Apr 30, 2007)

doesnt anyone wonder why Kakashi, Sai, Sasuke, or Yamato wasnt even shown?  More than likely Naruto is not going to die. Or they will promote the movie even more. For god sakes you would think the other original rookies would be there. Hello Hinata?


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^spoilers >_<


----------



## bavlondon (Apr 30, 2007)

Why does it say April 21 then in the trailer?


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats a mistake. You can pre-order tickets or somthing on the 21st of April.
Movie release is 4th August 2007.

Saying that we will most probably have to wait till next April to see it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kieren said:


> i really dont care if its subbed or not...i just really really want to watch it



 here's Falcon destroying a planet with enough spare energy to sterilize the rest of his galaxy.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 30, 2007)

Artanis said:


> here's Falcon destroying a planet with enough spare energy to sterilize the rest of his galaxy.



運命は予言する
Ｆａｔｅ　ｈａｓ
予言する
ｐｒｅｄｉｃｔｅｄ
その少年の
Ｔｈａｔ　ｂｏｙｓ
最後
eｎｄ


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2007)

Artanis said:


> here's Falcon destroying a planet with enough spare energy to sterilize the rest of his galaxy.



lol thank you...thats not 40 seconds tho...but oh well, but anyway.....i like how most of the preview is of naruto getting the crap kicked out of him...and the failing rasengan, wow i have yet to see that (maybe i have but forgot about it)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

niko^ said:


> 運命は予言する
> Ｆａｔｅ　ｈａｓ
> 予言する
> ｐｒｅｄｉｃｔｅｄ
> ...



You are really weird.



Kieren said:


> lol thank you...thats not 40 seconds tho...but oh well,



If you wish to watch extra 7 seconds of the 21.8 text, then be my guest


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2007)

Kieren said:
			
		

> i really dont care if its subbed or not...i just really really want to watch it



I'm sorry.  But with you saying you don't know an ounce of Japanese, I thought you wanted a Subbed version.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm sorry.  But with you saying you don't know an ounce of Japanese, I thought you wanted a Subbed version.



lol its true that i dont know japanese...but i do like to listen and watch whether i understand it or not...i mean i watch the RAWs when they are released...


----------



## Swalchy (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, it certainly looks much better than the Series 1 movies.

And it better bloody be too.

Also, something to do with the "Wind" is giving a slight bit of the plot away.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 30, 2007)

Swalchy said:


> Well, it certainly looks much better than the Series 1 movies.
> 
> And it better bloody be too.
> 
> Also, something to do with the "Wind" is giving a slight bit of the plot away.


And the change in the character's ages <.<


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2007)

Kieren said:
			
		

> lol its true that i dont know japanese...but i do like to listen and watch whether i understand it or not...i mean i watch the RAWs when they are released...



So do I.  It's nice practice.   

I'm at the point I can have a basic understanding of the conversations.   Now I got to start learning Kanji.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> So do I.  It's nice practice.
> 
> I'm at the point I can have a basic understanding of the conversations.   Now I got to start learning Kanji.



i can understand what is going on....by actions and they way that they talk and a _few_ words that I do know......but other than that..yes its good practice!!


----------



## tarantado14 (May 1, 2007)

are u sure that he'll die?? i mean hes the main character??


----------



## tarantado14 (May 1, 2007)

if naruto dies ., i wont continue watchin anime and readin manga....i mean wats the point?? T_T


damn i hope he wont die........


----------



## Nisukeita (May 1, 2007)

why would he die in a movie, but continue to be the main subject of the anime/manga....

Come on people, use common sense.....there was a filler episode entitled the same thing.....


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 1, 2007)

tarantado14 said:


> are u sure that he'll die?? i mean hes the main character??





tarantado14 said:


> if naruto dies ., i wont continue watchin anime and readin manga....i mean wats the point?? T_T
> 
> 
> damn i hope he wont die........


....

Man you really don't know anything about filler and cannon....


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (May 1, 2007)

do u guys honestly think he dies i doubt he will cause most of the movies dont follow the story line and movies are pretty much one big filler episode.


----------



## Foxcanine (May 1, 2007)

tarantado14 said:


> if naruto dies ., i wont continue watchin anime and readin manga....i mean wats the point?? T_T
> 
> 
> damn i hope he wont die........




take it easy, he won`t die


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

*Naruto Movie 4 :  Naruto Shippuuden The Movie*

IDK if there is any previous post of this but since i cant find one i will start my own.

For those u dont know the 3rd Movie of Naruto Saga is out on DVD and with it a Naruto 4th movie trailer witch you can see it here....

Best what I have seen...

So this movie as the magazines and trailer says is that Naruto dies... Thats right  naruto dies this hasnt been comfirmed but trailer and weekly magazines point in the direction that naruto will end in this movie, a better review can be found here....

[KissSub]Lovely Complex - 02[7AB347AD]XviD.avi

So please after u see the trailer and read the Article place here your opinion, i would love to ear it. Also if u have more info about this please let us know...


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

lol...2 people already posted this thread
They say it's just gonna b another giant filler where nothing really happens..


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> lol...2 people already posted this thread
> They say it's just gonna b another giant filler where nothing really happens..



Ho really, please tell me the links to those 2 posts...


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 1, 2007)

Oh noes, Naruto dies in a movie.

Though, it's probally another 'What if?' plot, like the other movies.


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

Damaso said:


> Ho really, please tell me the links to those 2 posts...



 Well...look at the threads on my profile I made the same thread and asked the same question and then some1 said it was already made 
I doubt he'll die unless it's like in the future or something


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 1, 2007)

Sounds really good!!


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2007)

It sucks. 

Lame Lame Lame plot.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2007)

^^ Cute sig. 

The movie sucked. The Kyuubi Naruto fight didn't even last more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Haku (May 1, 2007)

there has been 2 post already!! and naruto dosnt die, it shows him dead but come on are u really going to belive that!! 


*1000th post*!!


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 1, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet!!, Don't spoil it for me ok!!!!!!


----------



## Xgamer245 (May 1, 2007)

he probably dies for real but randomly gets resurrected o.o
_PHOENIX DOWN!_


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> Well...look at the threads on my profile I made the same thread and asked the same question and then some1 said it was already made
> I doubt he'll die unless it's like in the future or something



Well i also doubt Naruto dies , but its a possibility, i heard rumors of a 8 taisl transformation... that could be the catch, in one naruto episode the kyubi says that she will never let Naruto dies becasue if he deos she will also, so this could be the gate to unleash all the kyubi powers.

And as u said it also can be in a near future, i dk there are tons of possibilityes. i just loved people to post them here.


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

Chee said:


> ^^ Cute sig.
> 
> The movie sucked. The Kyuubi Naruto fight didn't even last more than 30 seconds.



....U do realize the Kyuubi fight is in Naruto 3 Naruto 4 hasnt been shown yet  R u talkig about the 3rd or 4th Movie? lol...


----------



## rival (May 1, 2007)

if im wrong correct me please but in the trailer doesnt it translate roughly to his fate has been forseen?

Doesnt that mean that if certain events happen naruto will die but they have a chance to change that. I just watched the movie next so maybe im on a I can see the future trip. 

Just my opinion, I've got nothin to back it up by my common sense.


----------



## Death-T (May 1, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> It sucks.
> 
> Lame Lame Lame plot.


 

All you've heard about the plot is that Naruto dies.


----------



## Failure (May 1, 2007)

The movie looks a bit interesting. Hope it doesn't end up sucking like the previous movies.


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

wen does it come out again?


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

Failure said:


> The movie looks a bit interesting. Hope it doesn't end up sucking like the previous movies.



xD lol...especially the second one.


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

akatsuki ms said:


> wen does it come out again?




GO to this link they ahve all info

[KissSub]Lovely Complex - 02[7AB347AD]XviD.avi


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

lol....I found this one..it's like 36 secounds longer but Sasuke comes out so u know he has to b talked about...

Best what I have seen...


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

Damaso said:


> GO to this link they ahve all info
> 
> [KissSub]Lovely Complex - 02[7AB347AD]XviD.avi



jeez im just asking 4 the date...i couldnt find it there anyways


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

akatsuki ms said:


> jeez im just asking 4 the date...i couldnt find it there anyways



umm..it's 8-6-07...I think...mayb


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2007)

Chee said:


> ^^ Cute sig.
> 
> The movie sucked. The Kyuubi Naruto fight didn't even last more than 30 seconds.



Thank you 



Death-T said:


> All you've heard about the plot is that Naruto dies.



That?s enough to make it suck. I hate lame resurrections. 
"OMGZ Naruto-chan you are dez! But we know you?ll get resurrected one way or the otherz becaz you are like alive in the manga so everything is pretty peachy pink!"

And Sakura?s screech hurts my ears.

And there is no Iruka or Team 8 in the grave scene.

Sucks.


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> umm..it's 8-6-07...I think...mayb



thank u : )  at least u understand english lol.


----------



## Yellow (May 1, 2007)

Naruto dies!!!!? I don't beieve that at all.


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

akatsuki ms said:


> thank u : )  at least u understand english lol.



Oh...Ur welcome


----------



## Kite01 (May 1, 2007)

Maybe this series...will finally end.

Does anyone remember dragonball? It was long, but it had an ending..

Nothing like a movie to finish off a series


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> lol....I found this one..it's like 36 secounds longer but Sasuke comes out so u know he has to b talked about...
> 
> Best what I have seen...



M8 thats the trailer for Naruto Ship, Episdoes not for the 4th movie its a fake read the messages.


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

Kite01 said:


> Maybe this series...will finally end.
> 
> Does anyone remember dragonball? It was long, but it had an ending..
> 
> Nothing like a movie to finish off a series



Well i dont belive this will be the end for 2 reasons

1st Naruto isnt DragonBall
2nd Naruto Movies are alwasy storys with nothing to do with teh anime or manga, so even if naruto dies (what i personaly dont belive) the manga or anime can conitnue.


----------



## Kurenai6453 (May 1, 2007)

Damaso said:


> M8 thats the trailer for Naruto Ship, Episdoes not for the 4th movie its a fake read the messages.



How do u know it's fake...they made a fake that good :amazed ..
do u know if this is a fake then Best what I have seen...


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

Kite01 said:


> Maybe this series...will finally end.
> 
> Does anyone remember dragonball? It was long, but it had an ending..
> 
> Nothing like a movie to finish off a series



i doubt that, 

1)we havn seen AL and his partner.
2)we dont know what the bijuu absorb thing does
3)barely going after itachi
4)dont know what will happen to sasuke at the end
5)naruto hasnt become hokage

etc etc etc...so yea.


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2007)

Damaso said:


> Well i dont belive this will be the end for 2 reasons
> 
> 1st Naruto isnt DragonBall
> 2nd Naruto Movies are alwasy storys with nothing to do with teh anime or manga, so even if naruto dies (what i personaly dont belive) the manga or anime can conitnue.



yea, fillers dont count. like raiga isnt one of the 7 swordsmen of the bloody mist even though he has a big sword.


----------



## Damaso (May 1, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> How do u know it's fake...they made a fake that good :amazed ..
> do u know if this is a fake then Link removed



Well its not fake that trailer its officila but for Shipudden Episodes not movie, if u loot at other movie posts like that u will see taht some of those whore posted right before shipudden come out.

The 4th Movie trailer is that that Konoha nins are besides Naruto grave...


----------



## spaZ (May 1, 2007)

He probably ends up almost dieing but they don't find his body or something and just his forehead protector lol. They have made many movies and episodes like this in other anime and tv shows/ movies lol.


----------



## Fox Diamondwing (May 1, 2007)

this is gonna turn out to be like DBZ. "Oh god, they died! quick goku use the dragon balls!" "okay!" something stupid will happen. maybe he'll die and somebody sacrifices their life to revive him [


----------



## Double Arts Sui (May 2, 2007)

I just wondered that. (An empty grave... again?) 
Or is it just someone else's grave?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 2, 2007)

tarantado14 said:
			
		

> are u sure that he'll die?? i mean hes the main character??
> 
> If naruto dies ., i wont continue watchin anime and readin manga....i mean wats the point?? T_T
> 
> damn i hope he wont die........



It says he will die in Movie 4, but we know that isn't really dead.   It will probably be a mistaken death like they see him falling off a cliff and presume he is dead, or another mistaken death cliche.

But to say that you stop reading the manga or Anime because he dies is a bit extreme (and childish - no offense).   You still can enjoy the story, even with a tragic ending.   

I mean, look at all the great Tragic stories we have in literature.  Sure they may sad, but that is what makes the story so great to read.


----------



## zerrox (May 2, 2007)

It's the first time that I'm very interested in Naruto movie   I really can't wait to see this movie. I hope Naruto won't die and then be revived    Kakashi and Jiraya weren't at the grave so that makes me wonder


----------



## leetlegit (May 2, 2007)

Naruto must not die!!! Cant wait to see it tho


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 2, 2007)

I cant believe theres nothing new about this movie the first week was great: scans then trailers but now its all slow lol but the bright side is were close to August so info should come lil by lil when we get closer to the 4th.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 2, 2007)

I like the longer trailer, It gives us a bit more insight as to what he is fighting. Even though I still have no idea what hes fighting. lol

From the added scenes it seems the animation is so-so I hope the rest of it is much better. Also from the added scenes it looks like theres some fuckin kick ass fight scenes!


----------



## -Onizuka (May 2, 2007)

soo.... yeahhh... whos going to cam this bitch?


----------



## Krahiz (May 3, 2007)

*-Krahiz-*

it seems to obvious and to infomative, to just accounce, "Naruto dies" sounds ridicoulus, it can either be just some side story or they just think he's dead in that part, it sounds dumb, cuz the anime should end with a anime episode and not a movie, like the manga ends with manga episode


----------



## MUSOLINI (May 3, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> LONGER-FASTER-HARDER......trailer?
> New Headquaters
> 
> trailer brought to us by linkaro 2.0
> ...



naruto movie 1 sucked.

naruto movie 2 sucked just as hard.

naruto movie 3 sucked even more than the first 2 combined? 

your maki poster is awesome. 

i hope movie 4 will be better than the first 3 combined, even then it could still be mediocre.

also you look like a Chinese friend of mine from kwan chou or however you write it.


----------



## Dango (May 3, 2007)

I don't know what to think. 
The whole Naruto death thing sounds so typical. As expected of shounen, way too overused.


----------



## Ero-Sennin (May 3, 2007)

Naruto will not die! Look at Dragon ball series... Goku never really dies he goes with Shenlong into the sky with all of the dragonballs and reappers years later when Pan is an old lady. So I think Naruto won't die... plus like many others have said the movies never really follow the anime/manga at all so I think that it's just for entertainment purposes only.

Now can we drop this silly thing and concentrate on more important issues, like how to type and spell correctly. Please?


----------



## -Onizuka (May 3, 2007)

did you really have to quote all of his post?


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

-Onizuka said:


> soo.... yeahhh... whos going to cam this bitch?


They don't cam a lot in Japanese cinemas do they? I kinda doubt anyone will cam this one....


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (May 3, 2007)

here are my predictions or this movie:
neji develops an advanced form of the bukukagan and shows of some kickass new skills
naruto dies and is reborn and saved by the kyubbi somehow (it sacrifices one tail or something), or some other character (maybe sakura) has a chiyo-like ability to bring him back to life.
lee will have to open 5 gates to protect sakura somehow


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 3, 2007)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> here are my predictions or this movie:
> neji develops an advanced form of the bukukagan and shows of some kickass new skills
> naruto dies and is reborn and saved by the kyubbi somehow (it sacrifices one tail or something), or some other character (maybe sakura) has a chiyo-like ability to bring him back to life.
> lee will have to open 5 gates to protect sakura somehow


Well, I agree with all of that, except the tail part would affect the story. Lol, Bukukagan XD What's it do? Bukkake anyone in his field of sight? I guess if they made up a jutsu for Hinata, they'll make one for Neji too <.< Which might even be used in the manga. I'm still waiting whether or not Kishimoto would include Hinata's jutsu as part of the cannon, he include filler stuff before in the manga, like the Uchiha elders and such.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 3, 2007)

I HIGHLY doubt that Naruto dies...because

I know that Kishi has NOTHING to do with the ANIME or MOVIES. He just creates the manga

right?? 

Plus, it would suck if Naruto died IN A MOVIE, not the ANIME or MANGA...and I have a good feeling that the manga wont end in the summer because of the movie release. It's gonna be a long one...


----------



## Death-T (May 3, 2007)

Krahiz said:


> it seems to obvious and to infomative, to just accounce, "Naruto dies" sounds ridicoulus, it can either be just some side story or they just think he's dead in that part, it sounds dumb, cuz the anime should end with a anime episode and not a movie, like the manga ends with manga episode


 
The movie isn't ending the series',it's just a MOVIE.But he might die and not come back,this movie COULD be an alternate ending,but it's only FILLER,and remember I said ALTERNATE people.  



			
				Tomochii-Chan said:
			
		

> I HIGHLY doubt that Naruto dies...because
> 
> I know that Kishi has NOTHING to do with the ANIME or MOVIES. He just creates the manga
> 
> ...


 
So you'd rather Naruto die for REAL as opposed to in a FILLER movie ?  And just because he dies in the MOVIE does not mean the series' is going to end.Many people are not thinking the way they should right now.



> That´s enough to make it suck. I hate lame resurrections.
> "OMGZ Naruto-chan you are dez! But we know you´ll get resurrected one way or the otherz becaz you are like alive in the manga so everything is pretty peachy pink!"
> 
> And Sakura´s screech hurts my ears.
> ...


 
NOBODY SAID NARUTO IS GOING TO BE RESURECTED,HE CAN DIE,THIS MOVIE IS FILLER ! You are basing your opinion on the movie from assumtions,and  from about fifteen seconds of a preview.You still really know nothing of the plot.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 3, 2007)

I sure hope this one will be better. The only movie I liked was the first.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 3, 2007)

Iijyanaika: I envy the fact that you have this and can read it 

Had I known about SJ earlier I most likely would have every issue alllllll the way back to when Naruto was first published in 1999.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (May 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL at all the anime-only people worried about if Naruto's gonna die.


----------



## Yuka7 (May 4, 2007)

This movie will so rock all those other ones. I'm going to trow the ones I got away and space my whole drawer out. The film looks so sweet and Naruto(please don't kill me) looks so handsome. But yes, this is a huge spoiler and now I bugging out. Whyyy?


----------



## airheadluffy (May 4, 2007)

is this movie part of the main story. cause it looks like naruto is going to die


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm.... This movie really looks interesting. O__O It doesn't look like a filler movie but I bet it is. <__<;;


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

People obviously havent seen ANY anime movies <_< They say, they promise, they swear that the main character will die but in the end he either gets resurrected or something like that. I dare this 100% filler parmesan cheese movie to kill Naruto.


----------



## Instant Karma (May 4, 2007)

Well my opinion on this movie as of now is really irrelevant. 


Because whether i liked the preview or not, or the plot sounds stupid or not, i'm still gonna watch it like the tard that i am.


----------



## Itachi:.Uchiha17 (May 4, 2007)

in my view i dont think he dies or maybe he will you never know with these things


----------



## ssj3klash (May 5, 2007)

Well I don't think that he will stay dead. They will find a way to resurrect him.
Plus on the bright-side, Naruto has a really good looking grave there for a genin.


----------



## Na- (May 5, 2007)

Clearly Naruto's seal is breaking so he kills himself, since noone else would ever be able to do so.
 /Sarcasm off.
I Find all these posts regarding his death redundant. Consider this an 2h long filler, because that's what it is. If he dies, big deal. If he jumps up from his grave, BIG DEAL?
It's not like either of you really gave a rats ass when tony the tiger died in Naruto.


----------



## Gaara (May 5, 2007)

Wow, harsh much..
I think it is a big deal. Just because its not cannon, doesn't mean its trash. I think this will be the best moive so far.


----------



## Catterix (May 5, 2007)

LOLZ There are people who still think Naruto's going to actually die?

Its quite clear these shadow things are going to lock him in another dimension or something and its up to the other characters to save him. Or another similar scenario. Like the Tenchi Muyo movie. Basically, Naruto will not die, whether temporary or permanent.

This isn't a huge spoiler because its been shown in the trailer! Its obvious what we see in the trailer is like the first 10 minutes of the movie.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (May 5, 2007)

naruto will die but not for long. i can see it now. itll be a scne like the one we saw in the VoE fight when sasuke pwned naruto, hes floating on the river, cut to the demon fox inside him, kyubbi gives some awesome power that will revive naruto, hey presto! naruto busts out of the grave saying 'im no. 1 suprising ninja' (assuming they are all crying around narutos grave in the trailer lol)


----------



## Catterix (May 5, 2007)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> naruto will die but not for long. i can see it now. itll be a scne like the one we saw in the VoE fight when sasuke pwned naruto, hes floating on the river, cut to the demon fox inside him, kyubbi gives some awesome power that will revive naruto, hey presto! naruto busts out of the grave saying 'im no. 1 suprising ninja' (assuming they are all crying around narutos grave in the trailer lol)



And thus giving everyone around him a heart attack, causing them immediate death?


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2007)

This is going to be great, the best art and animation ever....and less naruto is fine too....


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 6, 2007)

Aren't most movies fillers in the anime 

And for once, I just really dont want Naruto hogging all the spotlight  Sure the anime is all about him but he could at least give some other people some credit :S


----------



## enzeekay (May 8, 2007)

Naruto will be revived if he somehow die (: they can't let him die in a movie though lol. even if it really happens, how's the anime gonna continue, looks weird =/


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2007)

enzeekay said:


> Naruto will be revived if he somehow die (: they can't let him die in a movie though lol. even if it really happens, how's the anime gonna continue, looks weird =/



Aye, he won't die  

And even if he did somehow die, and the anime ceases to exist, they wouldn't flatout tell everyone Naruto actually dies. That'd be like spoiling their own movie.


----------



## Death-T (May 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter if he dies in the movie,the anime wouldn't end either way.The movie is filler man,therefore it is possible for him to die.


----------



## Royal_Knight_Dragon (May 9, 2007)

It is kinda little disappointed...Because Sasuke is not in Movie 4...I notice Sasuke is not in Movie 2 and 3...Athough he appear in movie 2 in short time.

I wish Sasuke play role in Movie 4...I ve expected Sasuke to show his cool skills in kinda movie but unfortunately it isn't ...Sigh ...

As for Naruto, I think Naruto may feign dead Or maybe will be revived by special something.

I think that evil purple men are undead or immortal, that do something with reviving dead naruto . This Movie 4 tell it.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 9, 2007)

sasuke will be shown in movie 4. he's already shown in the trailer.

and sasuke was in movie 2


----------



## Even (May 9, 2007)

Sasuke was in the movie trailer??? I couldn't see him...


----------



## Ryotaro (May 9, 2007)

I guess no one even noticed what I said pages ago, since people seem to be still going on about the movie being *alternate universe where Naruto dies* or *filler, so it doesn't go with the anime storyline* or the most reasonable one - *it will only seem like he dies*...

Yet people still forget the resurrection possibilities in a FICTIONAL WORLD OF MAGIC. Something similar to Edo Tensei. It CAN be a part of the ANIME plot and Naruto can actually bite the dust. Even with Naruto actually dying, the movie probably will end with him being alive again and his death will have no relevants to the rest of the canon. Why is it so hard to see? :s 

And no, I didn't bother to read the whole thread again, because it's such a mess. 

@Even

He's talking about the Shippuu-den preview that was released before the first episode. It was a preview for the series that mentioned that the movie will soon come. I don't see how Sasuke fits into the movie, so people probably just misunderstood that trailer.


----------



## Even (May 9, 2007)

that's what came to my mind too... it was (almost) the same trailer as the Shippuuden trailer, so I don't think it's got anything to do with the movie at all... so, no Sasuke...


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 9, 2007)

i don't see how there is a misunderstanding. 
-the trailer NEVER mentiones anything about the series. 
-it clearly states the movie in the summer.

regardless of how sasuke will be put in it, he'll be in it. you don't see how he'll fit? look at how the episodes are progressing. from the double episodes with week breaks in between, golden week, and august being 3 months away. after the whole gaara/deidara/sasori arc, we have only sai's introduction, then the orochimaru fight. i'd say seeing a little glimpse of sasuke would fit perfectly

if you need a better push. look at the insert from manga 37. it shows the EXACT same scene from the trailer with naruto being engulfed by the kyuubi. and again states the movie, but now with a specific date

if you have any physical proof to negate what i've shown and said, please post it. if them showing sasuke in the *movie* trailer was just false advertising, i'll take back what i've said. otherwise, there isn't anything proving against it.


----------



## Ryotaro (May 9, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> *movie* trailer



That's my exact point. That trailer is for the Shippuu-den SERIES, not the movie.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 9, 2007)

your *point* only. in other words, nothing about it holds validity

watch the actual trailer. it says 劇揚版(if you don't know what this means-*movie*)

do you even read the post before you reply?


----------



## Ryotaro (May 9, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> your *point* only. in other words, nothing about it holds validity
> 
> watch the actual trailer. it says 劇揚版(if you don't know what this means-*movie*)
> 
> do you even read the post before you reply?



Please quit being a douchebag. I always read everything if I plan to post anything. 

I'm pretty sure that the trailer was about the series, not the movie. Just because there is a short note about a movie, doesn't mean the trailer itself is about the movie.

It could've just been ''Shippuu-den starts *enter-date-here*'' and then gave us additional info about a movie soon coming to the cinema. I mean WHY would there be flicks of canon in there and a reference to Sasuke, if from the REAL movie trailer you clearly saw no Sasuke and neither is it canon?

Can anyone actually bloody confirm anything about the extended old Shippuu-den trailer?

Edit: I just watched the extended trailer and there was SQUAT about any movie. It just said Naruto Shippuu-den and when it starts...


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 9, 2007)

I can't believe people really think this is the end of Naruto, in a movie due out this August, before Shippuuden will even be half finished. And who really dies in a movie where the whole advertising campaign circles around that selling point?

But er... how do you get to the 40 second preview? Is it supposed to load in that black box in the top right of  ? - Because it's not doing anything for me


----------



## Damaso (May 9, 2007)

Ryotaro said:


> Please quit being a douchebag. I always read everything if I plan to post anything.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the trailer was about the series, not the movie. Just because there is a short note about a movie, doesn't mean the trailer itself is about the movie.
> 
> ...



Yes m8 you are right that trailer is for shipuuden anime and not naruto4 movie, just becasue the guy upload the video there dosnt mean it is.

I had the same problem in a different post, and i tried to explai but some ppl here just like to be in the worlf of ignorance.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 9, 2007)

Ryotaro said:


> Please quit being a douchebag. I always read everything if I plan to post anything.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the trailer was about the series, not the movie. Just because there is a short note about a movie, doesn't mean the trailer itself is about the movie.
> 
> ...




hey genius, *pretty sure* and *it could've just been* are exactly what i mean by, your statements have no validity.

*no where* in that trailer does it state "shippuden starts" here or there. what more do you need confirmed from the trailer. i quoted specific text from the trailer. as i said, before, you don't seem to read other's post before you post your own

me being a douchebag? hey, next time i get any new pics or the such, i'll make sure not to post them and everyone can thank you for that. 

you're pretty sure and could've just been are great arguements to my facts though. thanks for proving me wrong  
genius

@damaso- i look at your join date, and that's enough for me


----------



## Damaso (May 9, 2007)

ho man i love to see people who likes to be stupid, idk maybe its genetic...

but hey keep up the good work

and by teh way douchebag in your case its almost a compliment...


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 10, 2007)

i love how you two are throwing out the insults when you have nothing to show for a counter arguement. both of you have nothing to discredit what i've shown.

and damaso, if you think i'm stupid, you should look at your own spelling and grammar. 

like i said, if you can discredit anything i've said/shown with any physical proof, i'll take back what i've said.


----------



## Death-T (May 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika (Partial Quote) said:
			
		

> @damaso- i look at your join date, and that's enough for me


 
Eh,the time he has been a member of this forum has nothing to do with his knowledge of Naruto.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 10, 2007)

congradulations, you now have one less person to post any kind of pictures/news you normally wouldn't get 

mod-you can trash this thread since i've deleted all pictures/links


----------



## Death-T (May 10, 2007)

Eh ? Did I say somethin' ?


----------



## Damaso (May 10, 2007)

Death-T said:


> Eh ? Did I say somethin' ?



Dont mind man, u got to show some phissical evidence, LOL, my god i wont even mint on insult you i make that to yourself with every with every single post u make, and about gramar, when u talk 4 languages fluently gimme a call....

And by the way congrats on ruining a preetu good post with bad language and ignorance...


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 10, 2007)

your proficiency in 4 languages that share almost everything(what:english-spanish-portugese-french?) do nothing for your lack in spelling and grammar. 

if those other 4 you profess are an african/slovik/arabic/east asian language, then you can get back to me. 

ignorant for proving you wrong? sure. for however many posts you've sent in, you still haven't proven me wrong with *anything*

oh, and stop trying to raise your post count by trying to argue in here. it won't mean anything once a mod trashes this thread


----------



## Ryotaro (May 10, 2007)

Ok, the douchebag insult aside...it wasn't mean't to be, since I was in a bad mood.

You might've misunderstood which trailer I mean't, because in this one I don't see anything mentioned about a movie, but it in fact says *Naruto Shippuu-den - starting in 2007*...might be a mis-translation.

link

Now excuse me for the offensive manner I responded to you, I usually don't revert to such behaviour.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 10, 2007)

@above poster

there is a trailer for the movie, briefly shows naruto blowing up or something and konoha nin gathered around a grave. we assume naruto's. anyways, too bad the pics are gone. woulda been nice to see who's going to be the mains along with sakura naruto and kakashi.


----------



## Youjinbou (May 10, 2007)

In the begining, when trailer only came out, I realy was sure that there will be no one who would belive that Naruto dies... o-o-boy I was wrong... the whole world lost its mind on it... Considering it has strong conection with Accel - the plot will be crap, so I just hope there will be a lot-lot of Matsumoto-made action...


----------



## Ryotaro (May 10, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> @above poster
> 
> there is a trailer for the movie, briefly shows naruto blowing up or something and konoha nin gathered around a grave. we assume naruto's. anyways, too bad the pics are gone. woulda been nice to see who's going to be the mains along with sakura naruto and kakashi.



I know there is one. And I've seen it 100 times. The debate is completely irrelevant to the latest movie trailer. Me and Iijyanaika were arguing over the extended Shippuu-den trailer that came out before part 2 anime started...atleast I was talking about that one.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 12, 2007)

MIght be true or not but someone on 2ch talking about some song ("I miss you")for 4th movie with Shikamaru, Neji, Kiba and others singing it and there's a special guest.  Can anybody translate or confirm something?

Link to second part

Discussion continues on
Link to second part


----------



## Death-T (May 12, 2007)

6Hokage said:


> In the begining, when trailer only came out, I realy was sure that there will be no one who would belive that Naruto dies... o-o-boy I was wrong... the whole world lost its mind on it... Considering it has strong conection with Accel - the plot will be crap, so I just hope there will be a lot-lot of Matsumoto-made action...


 
You know nothing of the plot other then that the main character dies in it.Your assumtions that he won't die are baseless.This is just a movie,a filler,it doesn't relate to the series' so the main character can die.The people are going to see the movie to see HOW he dies.


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2007)

NARUUUUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!  

Whyyyyyyyy?!??!  

Where the hell are the rest of the rookies also?


----------



## Hio (May 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> NARUUUUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!
> 
> Whyyyyyyyy?!??!
> 
> Where the hell are the rest of the rookies also?



  uhm.. i don't know


----------



## TheSultan (May 20, 2007)

*naruto 4th movie*

OK, this is my theory

*Spoiler*: __ 




    Jirya (sp????) saves or takes naruto some were to train, and he doesn't tell anyone because the akatsuki would be hot on there trail   At least I hope    So I went with this, I didn't make it up though.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (May 31, 2007)

What happens in a *filler!* movie does not affect the anime.
A very good way of toying with our minds. Showing us a potential death scene connected with Naruto's headband coming off, him falling someplace, and the funeral...I'm looking forward to it...Wish I could go to Japan for it though


----------



## Davit (May 31, 2007)

if i was one of the makers id make his funeral as if he was the hokage....it was his dream...so at least let his funeral be as fancy as a hokage funeral


----------



## Death-T (May 31, 2007)

Someone here  chooses a rather strange comment to accompany a neg-rep. =/ 

Eh... lol I think he should have a good funeral ya know... But,I dunno about a hokage funeral.That'd be cool though.^^ But from the looks of it,only a few people went to his funeral. -_- Neji,and a few others.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Jun 1, 2007)

> Eh... lol I think he should have a good funeral ya know... But,I dunno about a hokage funeral.That'd be cool though.^^ But from the looks of it,only a few people went to his funeral. -_- Neji,and a few others.



And that nullifies the idea of Naruto's funeral.
If it WERE his funeral, don't you think we'd have seen Hinata shoving away Sakura and crying her heart out?...
Common idea to get our focus away from the plot...


----------



## Monna (Jun 6, 2007)

Wasn't there suposed to be more information with the release of chapter 356?

Source:


----------



## Crush! (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, there were a few pages, including a summary and some pictures of the villains. I thought someone would've put it up by now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 7, 2007)

Please, somebody - post those pages, I, no everyone want to see


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2007)

post those pages PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Foretold (Jun 7, 2007)

MUST SEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANAhashi (Jun 7, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Yeah, there were a few pages, including a summary and some pictures of the villains. I thought someone would've put it up by now.



these pics, right?


*Spoiler*: __ 









an escort mission again.... I feel it 's gonna be boring like 3th movie.


----------



## sty1337 (Jun 7, 2007)

seriously... if they want to reach the goal of people LOVING a naruto movie, they need to get rid of those retardly designed villian filler characters, put all efforts on a MANGA STORY part and include the all-want-to-know-about characters like Itachi, AL and stuff! else naruto will remain kid-food forever and wont get any fame, respect or love of fans! WTF HAPPENED TO KAKASHI GAIDEN?? I wont ever forgive Fillermaru, never ever.


----------



## Monna (Jun 7, 2007)

Cool, looks great in my opinion.

Some of the villians look recycled but oh well.


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2007)

looks pretty awesome I'm so gonna watch that movie when I go to Japan in August


----------



## Naaruto (Jun 8, 2007)

Could anyone be kind enough to translate a few bits?


----------



## Kyou (Jun 8, 2007)

Way to not include Ino!! D: 

'-'.

The amount of people that attended Naruto's funeral is kinda pathetic... I thought more people liked him then that ;-;


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 11, 2007)

a little less than 2 Months Left, also are those the only pics, the two above? Oh and I see the WSJ has Naruto on the cover super big does that mean new scans? please post if so.


----------



## demigod (Jun 11, 2007)

How come the villains, actually most of the movie-only characters, in naruto movies always look retarded?


----------



## drakt (Jun 11, 2007)

this movie better at least have some awesome taijutsu from neji and lee.

once again the characters look the same bad style as the rest of the filler muppets. im starting to think kishimoto is a genius, if a whole team cant come up with any interesting cool characters for a high budget movie.

and lol @ "orochimaru with a beard" guy in the photos


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 14, 2007)

i see no one has answered my question lol look at my previous post above please. thanks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 16, 2007)

Only 7 Weeks Left and it's out in Japanese Theaters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 16, 2007)

I still hope someone records it like the bleach movie.  I know the majority of us who wants to know what happens don't want to wait until its on DVD to find out.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm sure someone will record it and share it though we would never understand what they're saying hence the quality


----------



## Neko (Jun 16, 2007)

I Just wanna see it -Thats it-


----------



## niko^ (Jun 16, 2007)

No naruto movies have even been recorded. Even when it was legal and now that is illegal, what are probabilities?


----------



## Foxcanine (Jun 16, 2007)

a friend of someone I know has recorded the movie, but it is very poor quality. but I will see it when someone lse has recorded a better one. it's always someone that records the movie and puts it on internet


----------



## adam5aby (Jun 16, 2007)

NANAhashi said:


> these pics, right?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




i cannot believe they're using the same crap looking filler villains! dammit son. it's like they're all from the same family. 

(note: i was actually going to post comparison pictures of all the villains from the other 3 movies until i realized that they're nowhere to be found...its that bad)

all these guys look like coke-d up, down syndrome babies.

what the hell happened to kakashi gaiden!? I havent read the manga because i was assuming they were going to have the anime or movie cover it. guess not.


naruto dies? more like naruto commits suicide after seeing this script.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 17, 2007)

sty1337 said:


> seriously... if they want to reach the goal of people LOVING a naruto movie, they need to get rid of those retardly designed villian filler characters, put all efforts on a MANGA STORY part and include the all-want-to-know-about characters like Itachi, AL and stuff! else naruto will remain kid-food forever and wont get any fame, respect or love of fans! WTF HAPPENED TO KAKASHI GAIDEN?? I wont ever forgive Fillermaru, never ever.



If they elaborate on existing characters with stuff not in the manga, it could screw with the story


----------



## boss_of_akatsuki_leader (Jun 17, 2007)

it comes out this year in august and u can just watch it on veoh or youtube because maybe some jap person myte get it and upload it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ya but in April not anytime soon i bet


----------



## Monna (Jun 18, 2007)

We'll probably just have to wait untill April, just like all the Naruto movies. -_-


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 25, 2007)

5 Weeks and 5 Days Left


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not interested. I'll prolly just watch the first 5 minutes, then I'll delete it. Like I did with the third movie.

They could at least use a bit canon. But no, all movies have to be made of pure filler and retarded villains.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 25, 2007)

Bunch of you people need to get your head examined. 

I don't see why everything has to be related to manga anyways. You pathetic whiny little kids make me sick. 

First 3 movies didn't have any villains from manga so I don't see why this one would start. Nobody is forcing you to watch it anyways.


----------



## Death-T (Jun 25, 2007)

^I agree....


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL @ Orchimaru filler viallin with the pedostache and beard!


----------



## blaze of fire (Jun 26, 2007)

another movie i thought three was enough. and is it true naruto die's because if he died would'nt that be the end of naruto or maybe they're call it something else


----------



## Death-T (Jun 26, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> another movie i thought three was enough. and is it true naruto die's because if he died would'nt that be the end of naruto or maybe they're call it something else


 
The movies are *filler*,original animation which is not based off the manga (Japanese comic) written and illustrated by the creator,Masashi Kishimoto. I suppose you can might justify there being a 4th movie,being that this isn't actually another _Naruto Movie_,rather the first _Naruto Shippuuden Movie._ _ _Besides,the more movies the better.  

Anyway,because this movie is "filler",yet such an important character dies,that being the main character of the show,we can assume this is an *alternate *ending. Naruto hasn't yet died in the manga,which is being published weekly in Japan. And,the Naruto Shippuuden anime is still airing new episodes based off the manga,while this movie made it's premier in theaters about a month ago.


----------



## Even (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if there'll be a new trailer out soon....


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 27, 2007)

Honestly I don't see the big deal with the whole "Naruto is gonna die". Most likely everyone of his friends thinks he died, they cry, they go on a mission, and then out of no where Naruto returns. The other 3 movies generally have these moments where Naruto gets seperated but then returns.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 27, 2007)

Even said:


> I wonder if there'll be a new trailer out soon....



That'd be nice, i want a new one too so far there's only two.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh come on, it's SOOOO obvious that Naruto will come back to life or never be dead, it's not even worth talking about.... It's not like they're trying to hide the fact that he will come back, they probably WANT you to know he's going to come back


----------



## Death-T (Jun 27, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Oh come on, it's SOOOO obvious that Naruto will come back to life or never be dead, it's not even worth talking about.... It's not like they're trying to hide the fact that he will come back, they probably WANT you to know he's going to come back


 
Stop talking out of your ass,you haven't seen the movie yet. NO ONE knows if he'll return or not die at all,so don't try to talk as if you know everything that's going to happen.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 27, 2007)

Death-T said:


> Stop talking out of your ass,you haven't seen the movie yet. NO ONE knows if he'll return or not die at all,so don't try to talk as if you know everything that's going to happen.



Use some logic. This is a shonen manga. The movie is called "Naruto". Do you really think he won't be in it? I have no idea what's going to happen in the movie, but i would bet my entire fortune on the fact that Naruto WILL be alive at some point in it.

No Uzumaki Naruto, no movie.


----------



## Death-T (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't say Naruto won't be alive in some point of it. I've seen several TRAILERS where is alive,but he CAN die at SOME POINT in the movie. If the movie is advertising his death,then I think it can happen. No one EVER claimed he wasn't alive when the movie starts,I dunno what you're thinking. We're saying that he can SEE him die while he's still alive some point in the movie.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 27, 2007)

I?ll probably watch it for the animation... which seems tolerable. The character designs still look funny but the coloring is better. I will probably skip the "Naruto is dez omgz lets cryez!!11" wangstfest, though.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll watch it for Neji.

Hooray, Neji!


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 30, 2007)

*SUMMARY OF THE MOVIE:*
(this is the translation of the movie pages... at least part of it >_> - It was translated by Thomasvye of LJ for the CHUUNIN community there)


Just before the ruin of a world on the verge of destruction, a terrible demon was contained,*

And now, because of someone's hand, it's resurrection is achieved.

The mission given to Naruto this time is to guard the shrine maiden Shion, the target of the demon, in the Country of the Demons.

Shion, who has two powers - the power to seal the revived demon and (the power to make an) inescapable 'prophecy of death' - tells her guard Naruto;

"Naruto, you're going to die"

There is one way to escape the prophecy; to be seperated from Shion. But abandoning the guard would mean the death of Shion, leading to the ruin of the world...!

Naruto challenges the 'prophecy of unavoidable death', from which he can never run away.

And so Naruto approaches his death...


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jun 30, 2007)

One question:The new movie will be out the 4th of August this year,right?And when will the DVD come out?I mean why does it always take so long for Naruto movies to come out on DVD?


----------



## YoYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sweetmelissa said:


> One question:The new movie will be out the 4th of August this year,right?And when will the DVD come out?I mean why does it always take so long for Naruto movies to come out on DVD?



Because the japanese are more honest then there western counterparts, and so they do not need to rush out dvd releases to avoid piracy.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

Can anyone link me to a trailer or two.


----------



## Takekura (Jun 30, 2007)

Movie Theme Song Decided!!!

*"Lie-Lie-Lie" by DJ OZMA*

Single will be released on *1st August 2007*!!!


Artist Homepage:


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 30, 2007)

*Thanx for summary Kayuuko the movie seem its going be interesting at the least.Also thanx pikasato for the heads up, is DJ OZMA any good *


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the movies, they're just more filler.


----------



## Naaruto (Jun 30, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Movie Theme Song Decided!!!
> 
> *"Lie-Lie-Lie" by DJ OZMA*
> 
> ...



You can get a song Preview here


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2007)

sweetmelissa said:


> One question:The new movie will be out the 4th of August this year,right?And when will the DVD come out?I mean why does it always take so long for Naruto movies to come out on DVD?



If were in the usual routine obviously the DVD will be out in Late April


----------



## azn7136 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol, look at this

Hehe.  Haha.

At the very end, look at the guy right next to the 8.4 thing.  Look at his headband.  The reflection of Naruto is in his headband, so who is this guy?


----------



## Akechi (Jun 30, 2007)

azn7136 said:


> Lol, look at this
> 
> Hehe.  Haha.
> 
> At the very end, look at the guy right next to the 8.4 thing.  Look at his headband.  The reflection of Naruto is in his headband, so who is this guy?



I believe that is the "Orochimaru with a goatee".


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 1, 2007)

your link is wrong or something is wrong w/it because i go to MU and it says file is unavailable.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2007)

^ That's only every now and again. Its MU that does that. I got the same thing, just click it again and it'll hopefully open.

Trial and error, boy, trial and error 

Anyway, thanks for the DVD rip, its such good quality. Btw, exactly what DVD was this a rip from? The Naruto episodes DVDs, or a movie DVD? or something completely unrelated?


----------



## niko^ (Jul 1, 2007)

Catterix said:


> ^ That's only every now and again. Its MU that does that. I got the same thing, just click it again and it'll hopefully open.
> 
> Trial and error, boy, trial and error
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the DVD rip, its such good quality. Btw, exactly what DVD was this a rip from? The Naruto episodes DVDs, or a movie DVD? or something completely unrelated?



From Bleach DVD


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 1, 2007)

Great everything, kool


----------



## Even (Jul 2, 2007)

ooh, loving the speed I'm getting almost 500kbps


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Movie Theme Song Decided!!!
> 
> *"Lie-Lie-Lie" by DJ OZMA*
> 
> ...



the *WHOLE* movie soundtrack is going to be released that day!!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 2, 2007)

More importantly, why the f**k arent: Iruka, Hinata, Ino, TenTen, Kiba, Shino, Kakashi and many more at his funeral?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 5, 2007)

We got a new trailer i saw everyone talking about it its in raw ep.19 at the end so i decided luckily i didnt watch the ep. so i didnt spoil it for myself.


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2007)

the new trailer is awesome


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

um yeah where are the links


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

um yeah its in the raw

edit: watched it....nothing surprising nor have i heard before lol =P


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 5, 2007)

sucks, DB didn't put the new trailer into there subbed ver.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2007)

new trailer ahoy

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=S1Etu5J42gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope we get a longer one with that included like they did w/the first two. I mean plus you already know he doesnt die right there hes not all beat up. Watch this its from the end of a commercial but I dont know if its part of this movie or not so i didnt know where to put this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=emtHw7THAE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jul 7, 2007)

have naruto shippuuden movie NEW longer version!!!


----------



## Hio (Jul 7, 2007)

hmm are the tentacles from a bijuu?


----------



## Shodai (Jul 7, 2007)

Omg WANT NOW


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 7, 2007)

I knew it. It is part of the movie. anyways i hope we get one for dl and w/ good quality and size or maybe another DVDRip style one. I also hope this isnt the final trailer but who knows maybe it is considering were only a month away from release.


----------



## Shade (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, the one on  seems to be final.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 7, 2007)

New trailer uploaded by me:


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2007)

New trailer, looks awesome


----------



## Monna (Jul 7, 2007)

Sweet. This will be the best Naruto movie yet.


----------



## Misa (Jul 7, 2007)

Wantz nao.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah yeah we all want it, but we'll have to wait a year, and I hope it would be good like the first movie or even better...


----------



## Takekura (Jul 7, 2007)

Translation for the first dialogue...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*"NARUTO, You are destined to die!!!"*


----------



## Even (Jul 7, 2007)

DAYUMN!!!! This movie really looks awesome


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well if it is the final trailer i hope we can download it from somewhere. Also i  hope a better quality and bigger size of it comes out and available for download too. It looks awesome sucks that we gotta wait till april though.


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm sooo happy that I'm going to Japan this September The first thing I'll do is watch the movie


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Bastard


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2007)

what? you jealous or something??


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2007)

Hio said:


> hmm are the tentacles from a bijuu?





Artanis said:


> New trailer uploaded by me:


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to wait for April's DVD release for this movie.  I'm dying to wonder how they are going to pull off killing Naruto and if he even dies in this movie.  I hope it isn't one of those alternate time lines like in DBZ with Trunks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know people watchin this on Aug.4 are gonna be lucky. Also is the newest trailer available for download from anywhere or another version of it available for download as in a bigger size or better quality yet?


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I know people watchin this on Aug.4 are gonna be lucky.



I know that sucks.... -_- 

Man, does anyone here have ties to the Yakuza? Maybe we can get some bootlegs !


----------



## Shodai (Jul 9, 2007)

From the trailer, it looks like he dies twice!


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

this movie looks epic from what you can tell from the trailer, and i dont even know japanese ^^


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 9, 2007)

lol movie has hot tentacle raep <3


----------



## Takuto (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool new trailer, can't wait til it's got subs. Looks pretty good, dunno how this whole naruto dieing things gonna work out lol.


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Jul 9, 2007)

The new trailer looks amazing. Can't wait for this movie, seriously.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 9, 2007)

Why didn't i see Hinata once 

*Pouts*


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimimaro said:


> lol movie has hot tentacle raep <3



I'm predicting a lot of tentackle hentai coming after this movie 

I'm most likely going to watch the movie when I go to Japan in September... If ya want, I can post a review


----------



## shewolf (Jul 10, 2007)

omg i can't wait for this movie to come out (has no patients(sp) at all) grrrrrrrrrrr i can't wait for them to reales it so we in america can watch it


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2007)

Anybody notice those three guys in white have strings attached to them? What do you think those were? -_-


----------



## shewolf (Jul 10, 2007)

i have no clue but they scare me


----------



## Naaruto (Jul 10, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anybody notice those three guys in white have strings attached to them? What do you think those were? -_-



Thunderbird Puppets?


----------



## Belbwadous (Jul 14, 2007)

I hope someone copie this movie on the web.Why can the other movies be copied in theatres and not Naruto Shipuuden 1st movie?!?!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 14, 2007)

cool movie I hope to see it soon.


----------



## niko^ (Jul 14, 2007)

cbot said:


> I hope someone copie this movie on the web.Why can the other movies be copied in theatres and not Naruto Shipuuden 1st movie?!?!



Nobody bothers? None of naruto movies have been camed so far (at least not to internet). It is even legal to cam movie in japan (until new law goes effect in August). So who knows, maybe we see cam of 4th movie?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 14, 2007)

Those anybody know were I can find the theme for the 4th movie

I think it was called: DJ Ozma- Lie Lie Lie


----------



## Kiba101 (Jul 14, 2007)

It will be weird to see naruto die but my bet is they bring him back to life by doing some forbidden stuff


----------



## niko^ (Jul 14, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Those anybody know were I can find the theme for the 4th movie
> 
> I think it was called: DJ Ozma- Lie Lie Lie



It is not released yet.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2007)

niko^ said:


> Nobody bothers? None of naruto movies have been camed so far (at least not to internet). It is even legal to cam movie in japan (until new law goes effect in August). So who knows, maybe we see cam of 4th movie?



you mean it is*n't* right?

The only movie that was cammed was the Bleach movie, unfortunately it was terrible quality :seto


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2007)

I think the single will be released at the same time as the OST for the movie... I think that is when the movie's at the theaters...


----------



## niko^ (Jul 14, 2007)

Artanis said:


> you mean it is*n't* right?
> 
> The only movie that was cammed was the Bleach movie, unfortunately it was terrible quality :seto



No. IT IS LEGAL IN JAPAN. That's until new law comes effect in August.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2007)

^Good, then they still have time to cam it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Has the trailer come out to download or another version of it to download too?


----------



## Davit (Jul 15, 2007)

Dj Ozma「Lie-Lie-Lie」2007/08/01 Release!


----------



## Mr.Ozu (Jul 16, 2007)

*Naruto Shippuden 4 FULL trailer subbeed.*

found it on youtube! the whole minute and a half version
The Angry Nintendo Nerd - The Karate Kid


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 16, 2007)

Lee using Gates? You know this might kick ass...MIGHT.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice find, I've gotta say I'm looking forward to this one! I didn't even bother with the third because it looked horrible, but this one will definitely be interesting!


Seems like there will be alot of drama....I love drama!


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 16, 2007)

awwww ! i wantezz one of tem bracelets z0mg!!!11!!shiftone!!! didz ya see them at the end! *foams from mouth*

i cant wait till it comes out on dvd then subbed, looks good perhaps =/


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 16, 2007)

lol i'm pretty sure it fails now


----------



## Homura (Jul 16, 2007)

Did naruto just get impaled!? O_O


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 16, 2007)

Why making a new thread? there is an offical thread for this, and those subs FAIL


----------



## Shodai (Jul 16, 2007)

Naruto doesn't die.


HE DIES TWICE!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

I smell an attempt to get some greens.


----------



## Helix (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally a movie with Neji.


----------



## yuhun (Jul 16, 2007)

Well you can't complain about bad pacing and bad animation with this one, but theres a 6-8 month wait till the DVDs come out.


----------



## n!L (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea but hopefully the movie will be subbed before then right?  6-8 months for the DVD really? Cause that would make me    . . .  very 

Anyway I never saw the trailer(full length trailer) thanks for the link. Although I wonder if this film will follow suit with the other ones. Naruto meets new person they have discord and finally make up become friends and they save each other.  

It seems like a good movie, looks better than the crappy 3rd movie.


----------



## Hio (Jul 16, 2007)

Naruto will die,, but that strange girl will save him and resurrect him


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the new trailer, i don't check the other thread much because I figure its people who actually think he will die permantly, i mean, its filler

but it looks like a good movie better then the last ones...they sucked


----------



## Dralavant (Jul 16, 2007)

Man I wonder if Naruto will die and the story will end.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

Trailer is awesome Thank God I'm going to Japan in September


----------



## n!L (Jul 16, 2007)

Even said:


> Trailer is awesome Thank God I'm going to Japan in September



Hey Buddy! will you bring us (me) a souvenir from Japan? 


**later on in the day**

*Spoiler*: __ 









back on topic. Will you see the movie in Japan, I don't know if it will be out when you are there or if you know japanese or not?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> lol i'm pretty sure it fails now



Hopefully Neji will make this movie at least good.


----------



## Makor (Jul 16, 2007)

Really hope this will be a good movie


----------



## Hio (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope so,, cant wait to see it


----------



## Catterix (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool trailer.

But man, the translator barely even USED Windows Movie Maker, they've clearly never seen the Subtitle option for the titles.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

n!L said:


> Hey Buddy! will you bring us (me) a souvenir from Japan?
> 
> 
> **later on in the day**
> ...


I'm going to Japan to study Japanese for 4 years I'm going to watch the movie in the cinema there (I guess it's still on in September...). I understand Japanese decent enough I guess, so I guess I'll understand most of the movie


----------



## Kreig (Jul 16, 2007)

Fail

The video was removed.


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 16, 2007)

FAIL
the video was removed


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2007)

video was removed...
this thread should be deleted now


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

Youtube sucks....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Mr.Ozu (Jul 16, 2007)

*Naruto FULL Shippuden Movie 4 trailer *Fixed* With New SUBS*

Here's the new video with the subs that don't cover the whole screen: 
Link removed

And a new link that's not broken.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 16, 2007)

shit
at arnd 1:20 naruto got impaled
damn that was gruesome


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

is there a way to download it.


----------



## Milo- (Jul 16, 2007)

I ROFL'ed at the end.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 16, 2007)

Sound is way off.... again


----------



## Heero (Jul 16, 2007)

Milo- said:


> I ROFL'ed at the end.


me to

Narutoz!!!!1!!!11


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

who knows... maybe he WILL die....


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jul 16, 2007)

Naruto can't die in a movie cuz Kishimoto did'nt write it.

And it looks like Rock Lee gets a main character role in this move too....
When are we going to see someone from team 8? Especially Kiba because they wouldn't have a hard time doing fighting scenes with him since we've seen him fight alot in the anime and he is the main character of team 8.


----------



## Monna (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to invite Naruto over to my house for nachos.


----------



## Death-T (Jul 16, 2007)

Hoshigaki said:


> Naruto can't die in a movie cuz Kishimoto did'nt write it.
> 
> And it looks like Rock Lee gets a main character role in this move too....
> When are we going to see someone from team 8? Especially Kiba because they wouldn't have a hard time doing fighting scenes with him since we've seen him fight alot in the anime and he is the main character of team 8.


 
If this movie acts as an alternate ending that is to depict how Naruto would die if it were to happen then he *can* die. If the trailers advertise his death,then I beleive it can happen. This is my billionth time posting this logic,and this is the billionth time it has been ignored.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2007)

i like this trailer......it totally gives off the original _Naruto-esque_ "I will never give up" sense in it



Hoshigaki said:


> Naruto can't die in a movie cuz Kishimoto did'nt write it.



who cares....kishi doesnt even do anything with the anime to begin with, just supplies the story and the characters, thats it.....

kubo from bleach on the other hand is very involved in the anime, he was the person who came up wit the bounto fillers...i just hope not the current fillers


----------



## Helix (Jul 16, 2007)

Any HQ trailer out there?


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 17, 2007)

I hear the logic of showing this as a "possible" death. I still don't think that the writers would make something like that. A movie where Naruto is killed off seems to be alomst bad writing or poor taste. I don't think anyone, except some people who aught to not watch the anime if thats the case, want to see him dead for good. If he is going to die, lets not have a filler villian be the one to do it.

Now for reasons I won't give, I can see him actually die in the story, then have some silly way for the plot to allow him to come back to life. They have dome some crazy plots in the past, so a resurection isn't out of the question now is it. 

Oh and lets not forget that saying "he's dead" over and over makes people want to watch it to know if its true or not. Marketing strategy.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 17, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Any HQ trailer out there?



probably not....just the youtube version...for however long it lasts


----------



## niko^ (Jul 17, 2007)

No HQ of latest trailers. However i'm pretty sure that Shippuuden DVD 1 will have it or maybe next bleach dvd


----------



## Uchiha Q (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe he will die , but somhow in the end will be revived or diditn die at all.


----------



## Helix (Jul 17, 2007)

Is that song out for download? lol...


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2007)

it's out the 2nd of August I believe...


----------



## fredjt6 (Jul 21, 2007)

ok maybe he does die in the 4th movie, but he will somehow be revived

but i jst had a theory, i recently noticed that the shape of narutos eyes in the shippuden while he fights and gets serious (when they go red), they are jst about exactly the same shape as orichimarous eyes, and wasnt orichimarous eyes the symbol of rebirth or something to that degree meaning that naruto might have some ability to survive... im not saying it makes naruto invulnerable though...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2007)

Half a Month Left. Also for the people who think Kyubi wouldnt let naruto die well first we have to see if it even has a say because in ep.95 when he first used Rasengan on Kabuto, Kabuto shut off the chakra connection and Kyubi thought he was dieing and Kyubi couldnt do anything thats why Tsunade had to save him because he couldnt heal fast in that moment or call for more power.


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2007)

Maybe Tsunade will cure him somehow...


----------



## テマリ (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm UUUBER Excited!!!

I just hope the plot is good XD


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 22, 2007)

meh....here it is for lazy ppl who hate serching the net.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUOLn9-bUOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 22, 2007)

This movie looks really good. It looks darkish and still wanted to know if Naruto really is going to die. Btw, anyone planning to see this movie in theater in Japan? Just asking.


----------



## Davit (Jul 24, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Is that song out for download? lol...





Even said:


> it's out the 2nd of August I believe...



its out august 1st same as alones


----------



## Acer-Ro (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I'm to bet that he does die but some cheap plot twist will bring him back. More than like I think the ending will have us like, WELL DIDN"T SEE THAT ONE COMING LULZ !11!!!!111!!


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2007)

Davit said:


> its out august 1st same as alones



oh, darn, I got it mixed up with the one-hour special episode


----------



## m1cojakle (Jul 25, 2007)

*new char in movie 4 preview*

if you slow down one of the naruto movie 4 previews just when you start seeing all of the main characters flash on screen in succession you will notice a new char.  he has long orange/red hair and is wearing a ninja head band.  i cant read it though.  maybe someone out there will help me plz?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 25, 2007)

you sure that he isnt a villain...........

its possible choji....all the characters from the preview have always been in the show...

and i would have never guessed that he was a ninja with the headband part


----------



## m1cojakle (Jul 25, 2007)

does choji have redish hair or was that his father


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 25, 2007)

choji i think has red hair...i could be wrong since i havent seen him since the manga....BUT if he is wearing red clothing and stuff...then thats him......

now if you are asking about the random ninja standing around..........why?!?

and WHY didnt you ask this in the movie 4 discussion thread????


----------



## m1cojakle (Jul 25, 2007)

i was not aware that there was one
my bad


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jul 26, 2007)

choji had long red hair and headband


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 26, 2007)

no chouji has brown hair lol, not red, ye i think his dad had red hair


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah it is. The character the thread maker saw was probably him.


----------



## SPN (Jul 26, 2007)

It's easier if you post a picture rather than describe it.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2007)

do any1 have the vid of the new commercial?


----------



## geostigma (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok so a special movie preview shouldve aired for an hour today already in japan: *[S^M] Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 17 RAW​.avi*

as its the most we'll be getting until the film comes to dvd next spring hopefully someone ripped the raw so it can be subbed


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do any1 have the vid of the new commercial?



The long trailer is on  it looks HQ too.


----------



## Ulio (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like it will be better then 3 i hope so .
And looks more serious and action packed.


----------



## ray=out (Jul 30, 2007)

*Is the movie coming out Aug 1-4 in 2007 or 2008?*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2007)

ray=out said:


> *Is the movie coming out Aug 1-4 in 2007 or 2008?*



For the last time people come on were only 5 Days away. THE MOVIE GOES IN THEATERS THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 4 2007 AND THE DVD WILL COME OUT IN APRIL 2008. Also I think there might be good scans of this movie in this week's WSJ is anybody going to post them?


----------



## ray=out (Jul 30, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> For the last time people come on were only 5 Days away. THE MOVIE GOES IN THEATERS THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 4 2007 AND THE DVD WILL COME OUT IN APRIL 2008. Also I think there might be good scans of this movie in this week's WSJ is anybody going to post them?



*thank you, hopefully whoever see's it in japan will make some type of spoiler thread of what really happens, hmm that would be nice  
*
*
Also if Naruto dies, then watch, out of no where Yondaime is going to be in the movie and hes going to revive Naruto, just watch, just watch 
*


----------



## Even (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm going to Japan in late September... I hope the movie's still running then...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2007)

WSJ Scans anyone?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2007)

3 Days Left.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 1, 2007)

No.....9 more months to go until we watch it D:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ya but i meant for theaters although considering that in Japan It's Thursday it's only 2 Days for them.


----------



## Crush! (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe I'll go see it this weekend.

Meh, not really excited for another movie without Sasuke.


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2007)

No Sasuke is the reason I've enjoyed the past two Naruto movies.


----------



## Acer-Ro (Aug 2, 2007)

Well look at it this way subbed version will be out by the end of the month. They're all gonna suck but hey!


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 2, 2007)

^no...sub wont be out for another 8 months


----------



## Carly (Aug 2, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN. Why can't someone just bootleg it?


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 2, 2007)

people already do that.....its just that nobody will sub a crappy quality CAM


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2007)

Why do all Naruto movie characters look the same? -_-


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faMaoLv-Zjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A Tills (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice vid! Mid-Air Kaiten FOR THE WIN!


----------



## geostigma (Aug 5, 2007)

Even said:


> I'm going to Japan in late September... I hope the movie's still running then...



First run is about 6 weeks in Japan. after that you'll have to try your luck at the secondary theatres. I'd say if you're there by September 19th look for theatres immediately. Afterwards you might need help finding it. This goes for even the most popular of movies from iconic japanese films like the Godzilla series to american blockbusters like Star Wars.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 5, 2007)

So it turns out to be that the one screaming "NARUTO!!!!!!!11111" at the end of the trailers wasn't Sakura....hmmm...and I expected some NaruSaku moments >_<

Thanks for the trailer, it was good until the gay producers talking came in...


----------



## Hio (Aug 5, 2007)

Naruto looks coool


----------



## Hio (Aug 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0z-gKFfPeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HarutoI (Aug 5, 2007)

Someone from Japan should post up the cam version bootlegged copy. My friend from Osaka told me they already have bootlegs down in Shibuya so whoever lives in Japan should purchase a copy and upload it online. I donno just a thought. Something is better than nothing  Or at least a review of the movie would be much appreciated. Just my two cents.


----------



## Carly (Aug 6, 2007)

No Gaara means it'll suck.


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey check it out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://community.livejournal.com/chuunin/3771508.html#cutid1




very interesting lol.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 6, 2007)

^ I'm going to laugh at all the people who believe that and get trolled.


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 6, 2007)

lol why, you go see it?


----------



## Even (Aug 6, 2007)

pretty funny  Can't say I believed any of it though...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder, is there a chance that we will have atleast lowest quality version from the theatre... Like Bleach's Memories of nobody, if I remember correctly, there was no such thing for 3rd movie, and everyone waited for year...


----------



## HarutoI (Aug 6, 2007)

Someone needs to def. post a cam version or something. My friend told me that theyre selling the bootlegs of them like crazy in Shibuya so if anyone lives near there GO GO GO! Hahahaha Please SOMEONE at least write a review of the movie if theyve seen it.


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 6, 2007)

Bad news, it bombed at the box office in japan, it will likely be the last naruto movie.




Ouch! and the producers were expecting a 10 million opening weekend gross.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 6, 2007)

So that review site is fake??


----------



## Even (Aug 6, 2007)

geostigma said:


> First run is about 6 weeks in Japan. after that you'll have to try your luck at the secondary theatres. I'd say if you're there by September 19th look for theatres immediately. Afterwards you might need help finding it. This goes for even the most popular of movies from iconic japanese films like the Godzilla series to american blockbusters like Star Wars.


I'm landing in Fukuoka on the 18th, so I guess I should hurry then


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I got another preview from a different place this time. this one coming from anime suki, its not big like the last one but it basically is the same from what the other person said 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://forums.animesuki.com/showthread.php?p=1077385#post1077385


----------



## Refresh (Aug 7, 2007)

sounds good hope its better even though #3 wasnt very good IMO


----------



## supergokuslb (Aug 7, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> Bad news, it bombed at the box office in japan, it will likely be the last naruto movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i owuldnt be supriesed the 3rd movie was garbage im glad i was able to download that if i had to wait in line for that shit .. id be one angry camper.. many ppl prolly didnt wanna go through that again so didnt bother to go see it this time


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2007)

Good news y'all good news! I'm going to Japan next week so I might and I mean I *might* just probaly purchase a bootleg Naruto 4th movie for y'all. Depends though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm to Japan next week so I might buy the bootleg


----------



## Kayuuko (Aug 7, 2007)

Artanis said:


> So that review site is fake??



Nope no fake.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow..No Kyubi Naruto in that movie? What a disappointment...

dont those animator get it? Only Kyubi Naruto or Sasuke can save those movie series.

By the way, anyone got the screenshot of the girl in Movie 4? Is she prettier than Koyuki from Movie 1?


----------



## Even (Aug 7, 2007)

the dude at animesuki seemed to like it... sounds promising


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now we just need to wait for a video or screenshots. THey are also scanning the booklet that was pasted out at the movies


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you at least get to see Naruto's Rasengan disappear or not? Or does he even get to look all kool with no headband and ripped clothes?


----------



## Heart Gaze (Aug 7, 2007)

^This one is real. (*No* NaruSaku. Sorry NaruSaku fans. Instead we get a Hinata look alike. XPPPP)

_Shion asks Naruto to help her have a baby. No, seriously. And he says yes.

Shion: Naruto, please help me make the next miko.
Naruto: Sure, I'll lend you my power! Anytime!
Everyone else: OMG WTF????_

AHAHAHA XDDDDD


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 7, 2007)

Artanis said:


> So it turns out to be that the one screaming "NARUTO!!!!!!!11111" at the end of the trailers wasn't Sakura....hmmm...and I expected some NaruSaku moments >_<
> 
> Thanks for the trailer, it was good until the gay producers talking came in...




LOL, those were the guys from DJ OZMA, who sing the main theme.


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 7, 2007)

Uh, I posted that already.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 7, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> Bad news, it bombed at the box office in japan, it will likely be the last naruto movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Haha, failure!

I was never expecting much from this movie in the first place. First off, the concept of Naruto dying is just full of uber suck because any intelligent person that follows the manga would know that that isn't possible. Second of all, I really feel that making a Shippuuden movie so early into the series was a huge mistake because there's no possible way to explain inbetween what time frames this movie occurred. Because of that it's retarded. Not like the second and third movie were any better with that, though.

And about the Shion comment. Naruto isn't the brightest person. "I'll lend you my power any time!"?!  

I'm only looking forward to it for the fight scenes and Sakura. Those are always nice.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 7, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> Bad news, it bombed at the box office in japan, it will likely be the last naruto movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Haha, failure!

I was never expecting much from this movie in the first place. First off, the concept of Naruto dying is just full of uber suck because any intelligent person that follows the manga would know that that isn't possible. Second of all, I really feel that making a Shippuuden movie so early into the series was a huge mistake because there's no possible way to explain inbetween what time frames this movie occurred. Because of that it's retarded. Not like the second and third movie were any better with that, though.

And about the Shion comment. Naruto isn't the brightest person. "I'll lend you my power any time!"?!  

I'm only looking forward to it for the fight scenes and Sakura. Those are always nice.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 7, 2007)

Can we Pirate this thing yet?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Aug 7, 2007)

Sigh. It sounds like this movie just ripped off from some filler episodes. So disappointing. Seriously, a bitchy girl that had some sort of past that's like Naruto's who realizes her error and helps him save the day? How many times can they recycle this crap?


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2007)

If it is the last Naruto movie, that's even better. Maybe then they can get some of their movie animators like Norio Matsumoto to work on the actual anime again.

Though getting 5th place isn't exactly "bombing" you know.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> If it is the last Naruto movie, that's even better. Maybe then they can get some of their movie animators like Norio Matsumoto to work on the actual anime again.
> 
> Though getting 5th place isn't exactly "bombing" you know.


You mean that the reason why there is no even a three seconds of Matsumoto's geniality in shippuden, is because all this time he and all other alike animators were doing some crappy filler movie, that nobody actualy care about? 

Der'mo...


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2007)

Probably, I dunno. All I know is that Matsumoto's done animation for movies 2, 3, and 4, and hasn't done anything in the anime since 133.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Probably, I dunno. All I know is that Matsumoto's done animation for movies 2, 3, and 4, and hasn't done anything in the anime since 133.



I thought that Opening is his work... I mean when Temari/Kankurou/Sakura are reaching their hands, or when Gaara stretch his hand to the screen, it's his style of bodymotion...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 7, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:
			
		

> I thought that Opening is his work... I mean when Temari/Kankurou/Sakura are reaching their hands, or when Gaara stretch his hand to the screen, it's his style of bodymotion...



I always wondered why, when the opening is so good, that the animations in most of the episodes have been so-so.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 7, 2007)

Well coming from all the comments I take it the movie was not what every one was hopeing for Im actually kind of glad because now waiting for the movie to come out dosent seem so bad now that I know I didnt miss any thing good.


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2007)

Usually Japanese wikipedia is an accurate source and they don't list anything for Naruto Shippuuden.

Wait, they don't list the movie either. So maybe he didn't do any animation in the Shippuuden movie. Or maybe it's just too early for them to be adding that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2007)

By the way, is there full trailer version not from YouTube? I just want to translate it into another languages, but it's realy anoying to use flash->AVI progamms... so.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's Veoh. 

And Dailymotion. here


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 7, 2007)

thats old news now.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 7, 2007)

i did it for hatifnatten


----------



## The Captain (Aug 7, 2007)

So it really is THAT bad huh?

Is it worse or better than the 3rd movie?


----------



## rholey (Aug 7, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ^ I'm going to laugh at all the people who believe that and get trolled.



Hate to burst your bubble, but that is NOT a troll. I saw the movie with hiko and watched her spend FOUR HOURS typing furiously over that lj post.


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey now here is someone from lj finally. your choice of words was very entertaining


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 8, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> i did it for hatifnatten



Thanks man ^^
Veoh rule, you can always download what you want


----------



## Renari (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess we gonna have to wait for the raw version until we see this movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 8, 2007)

so when are we getting the screenshots and scans and booklet stuff?

Here's a scan:


----------



## g0ku (Aug 8, 2007)

cbot said:


> I guess we gonna have to wait for the raw version until we see this movie.



I have the booklet from the movie if you guys want I can scan it tomorrow night when I'm at my girlfriends.


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes please


----------



## Genesis (Aug 8, 2007)

NARUTO DIES! OMG!!!

So, how will he come back to life?


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 8, 2007)

He doesnt die, its a dream/prediction by the Hinata lookalike


----------



## Genesis (Aug 8, 2007)

OH REALLY?


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 9, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden Movie Special 2 Opening & Ending

OP: mahou 
ED: mahou


----------



## kurama83 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh my god, the ending too!! Cool ^_^


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 9, 2007)

Genesis said:


> NARUTO DIES! OMG!!!
> 
> So, how will he come back to life?



well, its only the girl prediction/dream, so he only dies in her mind, lol.  Yes, lame, but everyone should know he doesn't die in a filler, plus he still has a movie to do next year.


----------



## Hio (Aug 9, 2007)

No, I think naruto will die, but the girl wil sacrifise her life and resurrect Naruto


----------



## g0ku (Aug 9, 2007)

Hio said:


> No, I think naruto will die, but the girl wil sacrifise her life and resurrect Naruto



If you really really wanna know I will tell you, but I'm not much into spoiling movies.  Hopefully I will have the book scanned tonight and the pics up soon thereafter.


----------



## Scyke (Aug 9, 2007)

no spoil movie no spoil movie no spoil movie

'nuff said


Ya, anyway, id rather no one spoiled  this movie. In my opinion the movies are getting better so i bet this one will be SWEET cuz the last one had awesome fight scenes.


----------



## Even (Aug 9, 2007)

the preview in the OP and ED of the last episode was SWEEET!!!! I wanna see this movie so badly


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 9, 2007)

g0ku said:


> If you really really wanna know I will tell you, but I'm not much into spoiling movies.  Hopefully I will have the book scanned tonight and the pics up soon thereafter.



Thanks I wanna see those so badly.

Here's some new stuff:[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-x8S9-CCcks[/YOUTUBE]

Dailymotion:requests forum

Veoh:


----------



## jlim01 (Aug 9, 2007)

it seems like there will finally be a good naruto movie out


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 9, 2007)

Movie without Kyubi Naruto =  Epic fail


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

Rokudaime said:


> Movie without Kyubi Naruto =  Epic fail



agreed, the only "awesome" part of the third was when Naruto kicked the SHIT out of the antigonists when he went kyuubi mode in the water. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Aug 10, 2007)

Doesn't this movie hit the cinemas in Japan this month?


----------



## Uchihakaori (Aug 10, 2007)

ナルヒナ said:


> Doesn't this movie hit the cinemas in Japan this month?



Yes, August 4th. The movie, to me, was okay (good) I guess. I personally didnt see the 3rd movie so I cant compare it to that but.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

It wont be on the net untill the DVD right? Unless someone managed to pirate it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems mildly interesting but I think I will pass on this movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 10, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> It wont be on the net untill the DVD right? Unless someone managed to pirate it



even then...it wont be subbed...

same thing with bleach


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 10, 2007)

i heard that the movie wont be out on dvd until next april!!!!


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2007)

hennessey said:


> i heard that the movie wont be out on dvd until next april!!!!


That's usually what happens, yeah. DB can usually sub it in a few days though.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 10, 2007)

*Q:That's true? Sasuke havent Movie 4???*

but imdb says on movie 4 have Sasuke :S ---> mybe this truth


----------



## Denizen (Aug 10, 2007)

Unlikely, but it could be a short cameo at the end of something. I don't know.

Also, It took me a long time to work out what the hell you were saying.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 10, 2007)

I rather watch unsubbed pirated than wait 7 months.  

Besides, gives good practice for those who don't know Japanese.


----------



## ~yin-chan~ (Aug 10, 2007)

yay, i cant wait to see the 4rth novie!


----------



## ~yin-chan~ (Aug 10, 2007)

does anyone think Naruto wil die, cause even though movies are considered fillers, it would kinda seem odd, for naruto to be dead and then alive in shipuuden


----------



## call to arms (Aug 10, 2007)

No, I don't think he's got the 4th movie yet.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 10, 2007)

No...Sasuke is nowhere in the 4th movie...imdb makes mistakes all the time.


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




From what I heard there's NO Sasuke in the fourth movie. Tsunade only mentions him at the beginning, but that's all.

Want to hear a bigger shock?


*Spoiler*: _movie spoilers_ 




No Akatsuki, either. The trailer fucked everyone up.




For detailed movie "review" with spoilers see here: 

It kinda tells the whole story so it's VERY spoilery.


----------



## lodmad (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, probably Naruto will remember Sasuke... it happened before. They like to animate Sasuke char


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 10, 2007)

Where's g0ku with scans?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 10, 2007)

YouKnowWho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are people how seriously thought that Akatsuki was going to be in this movie?


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2007)

So no download links available yet? do japanese people lack technology to leak movies or what?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

Ughhh... The movies lack Sasuke, getting tired of it. While the manga can't get enough of Sasuke.

But this one actually looks good, Naruto Shippuuden IN HQ Quality is definately great to me.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

sunnblossoms said:


> does anyone think Naruto wil die, cause even though movies are considered fillers, it would kinda seem odd, for naruto to be dead and then alive in shipuuden



He will return to being exactly the same as he was at the begining. It's the rule of Naruto movies.


----------



## Even (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't believe why everyone's whining about there being no Sasuke in the movie.... There never was any clues or hints whatsoever that he was going to star in the movie...


----------



## CHEH (Aug 10, 2007)

just read some movie spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



so the new girl wants Naruto's babiesXD


----------



## Shade (Aug 10, 2007)

The fifth movie should be called "Naruto: Sasuke" and it should just be about Sasuke with Naruto as a bonus. XD


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 10, 2007)

The movie should all be sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 10, 2007)

Read the review....harsh and I lol about the last part.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 10, 2007)

Shade said:


> The fifth movie should be called "Naruto: Sasuke" and it should just be about Sasuke with Naruto as a bonus. XD



i feel the same way


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Aug 10, 2007)

umm.. i agree with even. Never in the trailer or anything was there a pic of sasuke or whatever.... so dont get mad about there being no sasuke, you get enough of him in the manga :]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 11, 2007)

Read the spoilertastic review as well.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah, I want to see someone cut himself open like that. I also want to see the four called the Chakra Zombie four by the reviewer, they sound...interesting. Shion sounds different, I'm not sure if I'm glad about her not being nice and meek or not. More drunken Lee ftw. And that real ending, what? XD


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 11, 2007)

I can already imagine the plot for Movie 5 (if they should decide to make one).

It will be in *X Country* with Naruto protecting *Y Person*, fighting *Z bad guy* whose after *Y Person*.   In which the final battle, Naruto uses the Rasengan with X Country's Power Boost.

Those filler teams don't have much imagination, don't they.  



If anyone from Viz or Shueshia should read this, heres a simple suggestion:

*Work with Kishimoto on a Canon Movie! *​


----------



## Renari (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## geostigma (Aug 12, 2007)

Even said:


> I can't believe why everyone's whining about there being no Sasuke in the movie.... There never was any clues or hints whatsoever that he was going to star in the movie...



reminds me of Vegeta's absence from the DBZ films until movie 6, used to upset the japanese.

anyway here's my idea for films fitting in the timeline. With the current film please don't click the spoiler tags unless you have read the manga or want to be spoiled:



Frostman said:


> movies are fillers with _good quality animation. but _they never really happened.



true is that is, in the anime timeline most if not all of them could take place, unlike DBZ. The manga timeline doesnt make room for most fillers, but including the OVA's here's where they could all fall respectively.

OAV/OVA 1: Four Leaf Clover-  Before ep 20     IE after the Great Naruto Bridge but before the Chuunin exam stuff

OVA 2: Hidden waterfall village- After ep 80      IE after the 3rds funeral, but before Itachi and Kisame decide to enter the village

Movie 1: Princess in Snow Country- after ep 100  The crew seems bored before like they haven't been on missions in a while and 101 would make for a nice break after before starting real missions. You could throw the sports festival that aired before in there too, just its so much of a joke they have akatsuki members and yondaime walking around, unless those are somehow spectators in costumes celbrating the event.

OVA 3: Genin vs Jounin- after movie 1. It really came out after movie 2, but it was part of a video game. Problems might be Lee is slightly healed a little early, but its not like he leaves the village...In the anime Sasuke had seen Naruto do the Rasengan at this point, counting the movie so it wouldnt matter. If you throw it in after the Tea country filler it wont work since Sasuke's hospitalized, though he sees him do rasengan in that filler and says nothing, and before movie 1 would mean he should be more shocked to see rasengan.
Why didnt he say anything in the movie? When Naruto did it he was half knocked out but probably saw it with one eye open.

Movie 2: Underground Battle in the ruins something or other - after ep 151.
IE after the Bikochu arc. Would fit with Tsunade telling Naruto to stop hunting Sasuke after that mission, and the film came out in the middle of that arc anyway.

Movie 3: Animal Panic Moon Country - After ep 202 - IE after the old man tries to blow up the village and the best 5 fights ep that follows. While it could just as easily go after 201, that seems like a bit too much excitement for them to be going through before another huge mission. 202 has a hard time fitting in the anime timeline too though so it would sort of be after 201 anyway, but for consistency's sake.


Movie 4/shipuuden movie: I've already asked about this one on the manga helpers forum. The reviewer that saw the movie there said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi appears in it briefly fighting, though he doesnt lead team 7, neji does. This could sort of work with Kakashi being 
*Spoiler*: __ 



bedridden from MS use. Though he is still fighting a little soon, maybe he forced himself out of bed to help given the seriousness of the situation. However there may be one more problem. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurenai is seen fighting as well. While this may be possible as we don't know how far along her pregnancy is before the meeting with Sasuke, or if she even knew at that point (there's a good chance she didnt since Asuma waits till afterward to tell Kakashi something important (probably that he got her pregnant)









All in all i'd say it could probably fit after whatever filler takes place following the current arc. Assuming there is a bit of filler. The fight with Sasori should end with episode 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 27. however the whole thing with deidara and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 them leaving the village once gaara's revived probably won't be done till around ep 30.





 For consistency's sake [ie 51 ep spacing between the movies] if it can fit Ill peg it after shipuuden ep 33 for now.


----------



## HarutoI (Aug 12, 2007)

We definitely need someone to upload the cam version of this movie :/


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

apparently, there's a pirated version on the streets in Shibuya... Just too bad noone's uploaded it on the web yet...


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 12, 2007)

that mean, later we will have pirated raw, that good.

and its none of my work, but even, i like neji also, but change your avator, there r too many good pics for neji in shippuuden better than this one, its like poorly drawn pic, the roots under the left eye more down than the right one, and sorry for that, i felt like this only, and i hate shippuuden animators.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

but no subbing group will sub it before the DVD's out (next April I think...)


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2007)

No subbing group will.  But there might be a individual subber who might do it.


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 12, 2007)

i dont care about the sub, i will understand some japanese words.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 13, 2007)

Renari you should put more if you have more, also where's g0ku??


----------



## jaredknight (Aug 13, 2007)

=0 i didn't even know there was a 4th movie out yet


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

It's not out yet, it's only in theaters in Japan...


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2007)

is there a summary of it?


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess we will have to wait until next year for it.


----------



## Uchihakaori (Aug 13, 2007)

Gah, next year. Oh well, its worth it. 
The movie was good.   Hope the OST comes out soon though.


----------



## fxu (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like it's a terrible movie afterall, just like I thought.

Animation is gonna be awesome, but the whole plot thing, terrible.

They need to change the Naruto Movies.


Naruto Movie 14: Naruto performs FuutonRasenShuriken CS-MS Level 59 to save a Princess in Popcorn Country.


I can see it now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh man, they should make Shion into a canon character, so that Naruto can bang her everyday...


----------



## ramenx3 (Aug 14, 2007)

i watched it. >_< and before you ask, I DID NOT WATCH BOOTLEG, I LIVE IN JAPAN. so no suing. 

all i can say is that overall, it was good.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess people from Japan are just lazy to camcord it and publish it to the net. =/


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 14, 2007)

they said naruto parents in this movie is that right ???


----------



## Death-T (Aug 14, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> they said naruto parents in this movie is that right ???


 
Um.... No.


----------



## namezox (Aug 15, 2007)

no kyubi naruto...*yawns*.


----------



## NaruSaku191 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cant wait for this movie filled with shit loads of NaruSaku moments


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 15, 2007)

Uh... no NaruSaku, no Kyubi Naruto, no Lee opening Gates, what else is not in there? XD

Patience ppl, it takes a full 8 months, so 8 months we will wait.


----------



## fxu (Aug 16, 2007)

ras3ngaNNN said:


> Looks like it's a terrible movie afterall, just like I thought.
> 
> Animation is gonna be awesome, but the whole plot thing, terrible.
> 
> ...




Hahaha, I was neg repped because of this comment saying "Stop spoiling >_<" .. I just hope that neg rep was really sarcastic (not that I care about rep) .. because if not, read the thread again *SPOILERS*


Sarcasm and the Internet don't go together people.


----------



## BorN (Aug 16, 2007)

> Uh... no NaruSaku, no Kyubi Naruto, no Lee opening Gates, what else is not in there? XD
> 
> Patience ppl, it takes a full 8 months, so 8 months we will wait.



Easy to say , and who knows meybe we wont live so long


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 16, 2007)

Ep:25.New.OP: J'onn keeps a god asleep.
Ep:25.New.ED: J'onn keeps a god asleep.
Movie.4.New.Trailer: J'onn keeps a god asleep.


----------



## Hio (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx TorugaSama


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

I think the movie looks awesome


----------



## joshuamccrayji (Aug 16, 2007)

If there is no lee opening gates, why is he in his gate form in the new trailer.


----------



## Hio (Aug 16, 2007)

Lee will open gates i think


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 16, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> Ep:25.New.OP: Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]
> Ep:25.New.ED: Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]
> Movie.4.New.Trailer: Link removed



Thanks for those! 

I like the ending one the most. Really cool. <3

Looks like Naru-kun has a guurllfrriend...ouuu... xP

Inner Dora - Effing bitch


----------



## g0ku (Aug 17, 2007)

What i've uploaded so far...







Two links to credits pics...


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for pics...T.T Naruto can not die...Because theme song Lie Lie Lie


----------



## Shodai (Aug 17, 2007)

NaruSaku191 said:


> Cant wait for this movie filled with shit loads of NaruSaku moments



looks more like NaruShion lol

Also....


*Spoiler*: _NARUTO LOOK SO SMEXY WITHOUT HIS HEADBAND!_ 










He needs to take it off more 

PRO WOMAN BEATER LOL:


----------



## Hio (Aug 17, 2007)

Like the ending and opening


----------



## Fonster Mox (Aug 17, 2007)

I do think from the recent OPs and EDs that this movie looks pretty enjoyable, plus... Neji adds extra win.

But... a fansub is _soooo_ far away, it's ridiculous. We won't see this for ages


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2007)

who said Lee won't open gates???


----------



## ChibiKibi (Aug 17, 2007)

Omg, massive nosebleed from those "Herbal Essences Moment" pictures of Naruto!    That screen goes all slow mo and sparkly....oh...
Life is GOOD! xD

EXCEPT FOR STUPID SHION!  
Man when the previews first came out all the NaruSakuers were like "Yes! Naruto + Death = Major tears & confession from Sakura!" And the NaruHina-ers were like "Noooo!!! T___T NaruHina will still prevail!" And now BOTH the NaruSakusters and the NaruHinasters are ALL pissed over the stupid filler chick  

How ironic  So much sadness, so much sadness...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2007)

They shouldn't be pissed at someone that doesn't exist (in canon).


----------



## Asuma (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn, no Asuma and Shino in the movie


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Aug 17, 2007)

why would a cam from japan be lq don't they have like hd cams there O_o

can't wait to see this though


----------



## Niaya (Aug 17, 2007)

Yuppi . We will see some action from Shikamaru and Temari


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 18, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> looks more like NaruShion lol
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...



When I saw that I thought he looked so fucking ugly. What did they do to his face? AND WHY DO THEY ALL HAVE POINTY NOSES?

The character designs for this movie for the most part are ugly, but Naruto does look pretty hot at times (so wrong).  



			
				ChibiKibi said:
			
		

> Man when the previews first came out all the NaruSakuers were like "Yes! Naruto + Death = Major tears & confession from Sakura!" And the NaruHina-ers were like "Noooo!!! T___T NaruHina will still prevail!" And now BOTH the NaruSakusters and the NaruHinasters are ALL pissed over the stupid filler chick



*laughs* Shion wants Naruto's babies...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Aug 18, 2007)

iBrows said:


> AND WHY DO THEY ALL HAVE POINTY NOSES?


Um... because it's an anime?


----------



## Crazysnowman (Aug 18, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Um... because it's an anime?



that makes no sense what so ever >_>


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 18, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Um... because it's an anime?



Huh. Naruto looks nothing like


----------



## Shodai (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anything happen between Naruto and Shion in the movie? (I presume not)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 18, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Um... because it's an anime?



No, Naruto is a Jewish :amazed


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Does anything happen between Naruto and Shion in the movie? (I presume not)



Who cares?  Even if it does, it'll just wind up being non-canon as far as the main series is concerned.

Speaking of Shion, is it just me or does she look like a blonde Hinata?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> Who cares?  Even if it does, it'll just wind up being non-canon as far as the main series is concerned.
> 
> Speaking of Shion, is it just me or does she look like a blonde Hinata?



 I hope Naruto doesn't end up with some random Movie female character. And yes, Shion does look like Hinata. I hope Hinata will be as one main characters in next movie or so, and have some Naruhina moments.


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

Artanis said:


> No, Naruto is a Jewish :amazed



Naruto is a Jew!?!?!?!? DAYUMN!! I didn't know :amazed


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

There IS a pirated copy out in Japan... Just too bad none has uploaded it to the web yet....


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Aug 21, 2007)

Did Chouji end up doing anything or was that just a tease?


----------



## Misa (Aug 21, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> looks more like NaruShion lol
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...



 -stupid credits - 

Naruto is cute he is just not appreciated.


Haha the new girl look soooo much like hinata, like they just changed colors.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 22, 2007)

Nah, Hinata's a LOT prettier :3


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 26, 2007)

2 different Movie 4 Cam ver.link here

Clicky teh Linky
Clicky teh Linky


----------



## Catterix (Aug 26, 2007)

^ Downloading the first out of pure curiosity. Any idea what the quality is like?


----------



## niko^ (Aug 26, 2007)

Fakes probably


----------



## Asuma (Aug 26, 2007)

Downloading the second, we will see =)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2007)

they won't work, you will need a password and lots of users asking for it as well..


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 26, 2007)

Im downloading not too,but are you sure artesin T.T? need password ??


----------



## Catterix (Aug 26, 2007)

^ He might mean password to open the file once you've downloaded it.

That is a bother indeed. 35% atm... going quite slowly.


----------



## Asuma (Aug 26, 2007)

Downloaded it, it's password protected, and noone knows the password. :\


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> Im downloading not too,but are you sure *artesin* T.T? need password ??



Are you drunk?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 26, 2007)

Asuma said:


> Downloaded it, it's password protected, and noone knows the password. :\



Is there a way to break past a password on a .rar file?


----------



## niko^ (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes. But there is high change you won't get it even before DVD release of next movie . And it's probably not real. 



Some of results maybe viruses


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've tried to download the movie through Emule and it turned out to be a gay porn, go figure


----------



## Asuma (Aug 26, 2007)

Gay porn is not good.. indeed...


----------



## Catterix (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say so 

So is it just a safer bet not to bother at all then...


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 26, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Nope..



dammit  wasnt it supposed to be out at the beginning of this month??


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

^^yeah, it was released in Japan on the 1st of August... I'm wondering what's taking them so damn long???


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah! I can´t wait too!


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

*not downloading before anyone does it before me*


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 26, 2007)

Even said:


> *not downloading before anyone does it before me*



second.....i read about somebody's gay porn incident......


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

I fell for it.. I'm d/l-ing the PirateBay one.... Those are usually safe... Here goes nothing....


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 26, 2007)

Even said:


> I fell for it.. I'm d/l-ing the PirateBay one.... Those are usually safe... Here goes nothing....



well, make sure to let us know if the food is poison or not... 

*whoops wrong forum*


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

will do, will do I just hope it's not some gay porn or something


----------



## Enzo (Aug 27, 2007)

Gay porns?! Waaaa!
Btw...What do you guys think about the clips of the movie?


----------



## Davit (Aug 27, 2007)

thepiratebay needs a p/w


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

p/b needs password... Apparently, you can get it at Link to awesomez ShikaTema pr0n. but I can't access that page... So if anyone finds the password, let me know


----------



## Shodai (Aug 27, 2007)

For great justice, someone post the password


----------



## explosions (Aug 27, 2007)

When is it released?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 27, 2007)

On DVD? April.

But with this particular film, many Naruto fans are running out of patience and so are clammering for a cam version.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

so, anyone know what the password is??


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2007)

hey guys, can someone fill me in? ^_^


----------



## Monna (Aug 28, 2007)

Aren't there ways of bypassing those passwords? I hear about it all the time.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 28, 2007)

^ yeah, there are. But it's so risky. I downloaded one 2 days ago and got a virus. Cleared it out nearly instantly because you notice right away, but yeah. Too risky.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 28, 2007)

I lol with a movie that shows characters before the series do


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 28, 2007)

Even said:


> who said Lee won't open gates???




a review someone posted o_o


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2007)

he must be blind then o___o


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 29, 2007)

Even said:


> he must be blind then o___o




It was a she :-D
And she didn't have your avatar's eyes :-D


----------



## Catterix (Aug 29, 2007)

They might've meant, he didn't open ALL the gates he has before. From the looks of it, it looks like Lee opened the three gates. Not the five he did in the show, which a fuss was made about.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 29, 2007)

It's on page 50 or 52 of this thread ^_^ Yeah, there was a fuss on Lee opeing all his 5 gates. He surely does a kind of Renge in the previews, might come with one or more 'movie only' moves as in 3


----------



## Genius23 (Aug 29, 2007)

SASUKEEE DIESSSSSS


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2007)

now does he really....? geez... come back when you've got something intelligent to say...


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2007)

I change my mind the suspense is killing me  !!Some one have a heart and up load the movieeee !


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 29, 2007)

the gay thingy does it for me now i won't bother d/loading anything til the movie comes out (fuck people jst had to do stupid shit like that)


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

I think Artanis managed to open the p/b one... I wasn't the movie.... just some other random movie....


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh My God i want the rawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

the RAW won't be out till April 2008.... You'll just have to wait...


----------



## Davit (Aug 31, 2007)

man i just this kid in school watching it on his psp, it was obviously cam but im still tryna ask him where he got it, he wont tell me...


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 31, 2007)

Even said:


> the RAW won't be out till April 2008.... You'll just have to wait...



I know man, im reading all naruto news, and also all the previous naruto movies came on DVDs after one year or less, its not something i must be smart to know, im talking about cam version, or if someone rip it from the japanese theaters.


----------



## Death-T (Aug 31, 2007)

Davit said:


> man i just this kid in school watching it on his psp, it was obviously cam but im still tryna ask him where he got it, he wont tell me...


 
You lack... Hatred. >,>


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 31, 2007)

What if god was one of us .......
Just a Narutard like one of us....
trying to find some rawwwww........


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 31, 2007)

Why is there no bootlegs? If there is has anybody translated them yet?


----------



## Monna (Aug 31, 2007)

How come no one bootlegs Japanese movies? American movies are released all the time as bootlegs while they are in theaters.


----------



## niko^ (Sep 1, 2007)

Paul: There's rumour that there is bootleg for sale in Japan. Don't know why not on p2p cause it was legal to record movie until today (for home use).


----------



## Guardsman Bass (Sep 1, 2007)

I've resigned myself to not seeing the movie until it comes out in a format friendly to Dattebayo. 

Still, does anyone know where I can go to get some spoilers on the movie (beyond the promo "plot summary" written in wikipedia)? At the very least, I'd like to know what's going on in the movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

Guardsman Bass said:


> I've resigned myself to not seeing the movie until it comes out in a format friendly to Dattebayo.
> 
> Still, does anyone know where I can go to get some spoilers on the movie (beyond the promo "plot summary" written in wikipedia)? At the very least, I'd like to know what's going on in the movie.



i dont know how long ago this was, somebody had posted links in this thread to sites such as livejournal or whatever with the ENTIRE movie summary (which now seems BS since the movie OP clips prove the summaries wrong)....again i dont know how long ago this was, so if you feel like looking around, its there......somewhere


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

at people asking if naruto dies. c'mon


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 7, 2007)

when is it commin out subbed??


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 7, 2007)

Uchiha In The Rain said:


> when is it commin out subbed??



im going to quote Even here



Even said:


> the RAW won't be out till April 2008.... You'll just have to wait...


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Sep 7, 2007)

so uh, since reviews of this movie's not too hot, any word on that impending 5th movie yet?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2007)

No word, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were already working on the Fifth before the Fourth debuted in theaters.   

Hopefully they didn't keep the same theme of "Naruto helping so-and-so with the bad guy manipulating that person, which Naruto ends the fight with a Mod Rasengan."


----------



## Monna (Sep 7, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> so uh, since reviews of this movie's not too hot, any word on that impending 5th movie yet?


Reviews don't matter. They are just one person's shitty opinion.


----------



## xero7x (Sep 9, 2007)

ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im flying to japan will you git in big big trubel if you bootleg something in japan


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2007)

is there even a cam raw out yet? or a subbed cam version or something?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2007)

Surprised nobody has tried and either made it a DDL, or uploaded to YT, DM, or Veoh.   Even if it's a crappy CAM, it's better than waiting until April for the RAW.


----------



## xero7x (Sep 10, 2007)

xero7x said:


> ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im flying to japan will you git in big big trubel if you bootleg something in japan



well will ya?


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2007)

I've heard it's actually legal.....


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 10, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised nobody has tried and either made it a DDL, or uploaded to YT, DM, or Veoh.   Even if it's a crappy CAM, it's better than waiting until April for the RAW.



well, be the first to see if it is real  

I just fixed the link because the one I had, i cut off some numbers.  I would download it myself to check, but it seems to troublesome  

btw, don't blame me if its wrong though, here the link again  for the supposed Naruto Movie 4 on Cam

nevermind, I wouldn't recommend it, the site says that it was reported to the community as bad or harmful, so its probably a fake

Vampire Knight: Night Class Cook Off


----------



## Shade (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 11, 2007)

could someone who watched it tell me how did the badguys die?

cause they usually dont have the balls showing the main chars killing them off... they usually just disappear under a pile of rock... so did they have this time?

and is there blood in it? (i know my questions are stupid but the storyline is shitty anyway, so only good fighting scenes and blood can save it)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 11, 2007)

^^Rasengan? They can't kill him with other ways


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

After listening to the OST of the film, I still have high hopes for it The music is absolutely fabulous, and it alone will raise the score of the film....


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 11, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^^Rasengan? They can't kill him with other ways



and you said I said even spams .

OnPost; well it's a shippuuden movie = lots of new techniques and such for every shinobi so doubt Rasengan will be the primary tech!


----------



## Hio (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, it i'll a special kind of rasengan, like in the other movies


----------



## Wubawuba (Sep 11, 2007)

Why does it always end with a trademark Naruto Rasengan? lol


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, i figured it out it'll be a rasengan in the end, im more interested in lees, nejis, sakuras and kakashis fights...

but seriously, the badguys should learn rasengan, so they could kill themselves without naruto...


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2007)

Ending the movies with a type of powered up Rasengan is a ongoing thing.

This movie, it looks like that blonde girl gives Naruto some of her chakra and he makes a giant purple Rasengan.

When I first saw it in the video I thought he was using FRS (manga readers will know what I'm talking about).


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 11, 2007)

lol...i remember all 3 so far


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

so do I.... 3 movies, 3 types of powered up Rasengans


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 11, 2007)

Even said:


> so do I.... 3 movies, 3 types of powered up Rasengans



Rainbow Rasengan, Gelel Rasengan, and Moon Rasengan


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Rainbow Rasengan, Gelel Rasengan, and Moon Rasengan



but the moon rasengan wasnt stronger, it just supposed to look "cool", isnt it?
or did the fatty made it stronger?
..not like it matters..


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

Just the reflection I guess


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 11, 2007)

Kell?gem said:


> but the moon rasengan wasnt stronger, it just supposed to look "cool", isnt it?
> or did the fatty made it stronger?
> ..not like it matters..



none of the rasengans were stronger.....some of them just had more effect than the others....and a better death scene than the fillers....


----------



## Monna (Sep 12, 2007)

Non-filler Rasengan is actualy pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha_ (Sep 12, 2007)

al the movies were good but this movie is going to be great


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 12, 2007)

My friend is suppose to give me a bootleg copy of it but he's taking so damn long!!!


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 12, 2007)

ok man that good please please hurry up go go, if its mobile size i will watch it, because i think the best naruto movie will be this one.


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 12, 2007)

Sango-chan said:


> My friend is suppose to give me a bootleg copy of it but he's taking so damn long!!!



We want bootleg! *chants* we want bootleg!


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 12, 2007)

Why did the thread starter edit his post? I think I knew but forgot


----------



## Davit (Sep 13, 2007)

whaaa a interesting ending indeed...very interesting...best movie thus far


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 13, 2007)

hey Davit were did u watched hey u see the ending what the fuck give me give me one please share it with us.


----------



## ownageprince (Sep 13, 2007)

i wish i could get this movie subbed in english..but no luck =[


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 14, 2007)

ownageprince said:


> i wish i could get this movie subbed in english..but no luck =[



*facepalm*


----------



## Even (Sep 15, 2007)

*facepalm*


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 19, 2007)

No bootleg until now fuck that mean this movie sucks good like shippuuden series fuck pierrot.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 19, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> No bootleg until now fuck that mean this movie sucks good like shippuuden series fuck pierrot.



Were there any online bootlegs when the other movies came out?


----------



## Deathvaliant (Sep 19, 2007)

i dont want to wait till the subbed comes out!!!!!!
.... i'll probably have to tho....... ..... damn


----------



## niko^ (Sep 19, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Were there any online bootlegs when the other movies came out?



No. Some say that there are bootlegs for sale thou.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn DB needs to hurry up and get this movie out and subbed :/


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 19, 2007)

Everytime I watch the trailer, I'm getting more hype to watch this movie. 
That's gonna be my first too!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

DeathNinjitsu said:


> Damn DB needs to hurry up and get this movie out and subbed :/



*facepalm* The movie is not even out yet on DVD.......


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

I need to find a cinema here or something, to see if they still air the movie.... I kinda doubt it though...


----------



## K-weave (Sep 26, 2007)

niko^ said:


> No. Some say that there are bootlegs for sale thou.



Contary to popular belief, there were bootlegs. It's just that next to no one uses them to sub, hence next to no one here watched them.

Which is why, if you wait here, you will get it in April, when DB finally sub it because here, DB is law.


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

I would rather wait for the sub instead of the crap quality bootleg.


----------



## Even (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm buying the DVD when it gets released


----------



## niko^ (Sep 26, 2007)

Even said:


> I'm buying the DVD when it gets released



Remember to share it! (AS dvdiso (non shrinked)) 
As it would be nice to have retail with extras, rentals that most of iso's (for naruto) doesn't have them.

K-weave: There are no bootlegs online. All are fakes. And I don't mean subs, there is no raws available online.


----------



## Even (Sep 26, 2007)

I will, if I figure out how to do that


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

Even said:


> I will, if I figure out how to do that



you know what you can do.......but will take a long time, is use a program to copy all the DVD files off and then you could give them to us...cause i would eventually use Nero just to reencode DVD files...


----------



## ihcati (Sep 28, 2007)

i hope it gets released diz year so i can watch it !!


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2007)

It still gets released in April 2008.....


----------



## bahferretboy (Sep 29, 2007)

whys the opening post for the movie thread just being nasty to some people? that seems pretty rude :s


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess they deserved it


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

bahferretboy said:


> whys the opening post for the movie thread just being nasty to some people? that seems pretty rude :s



you know if i was the OP post of this thread.....i would probably do the same thing...especially if its the second thing i hate....repeating my self, and if i come in to read "when is the movie out" or "where can i download it" would be things that tick me off...especially 2 posts up is the same question and 1 post up is the answer....


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 1, 2008)

Time to Revive, we're only 22 Days Away


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2008)

holy mother of bump...


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 1, 2008)

i want to see this movie so much...

it cant be worse then movie 2 or 3...and this time they have decent villains with decent jutsus;

even thought the story is as shallow as the other movies from what i heard but i'll watch it for the fighting scenes anyway;


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think thats what most people watch the movies for, I Know that's how it was for Movie 3


----------



## Catterix (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah and judging by the previews from eps 24-28 the fight scenes look _epic_!

The story sounds a little bit better this time, though not drastically.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Apr 2, 2008)

When is the movie release?


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 2, 2008)

on the 23th of april I saw somewhere


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes it is the 23rd when i bumped this thread i said only 22 Days left. Well Now 21.


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2008)

three weeks left till I have to drag my ass downtown to buy a new DVD


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah, living in Japan has its advantages


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh you know how there's suppose to be a trailer for the new movie in the DVD i bet it's gonna be the trailer we've already seen


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2008)

probably...but it would be nice if DB gave it to us as well lol


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 2, 2008)

In japan do they make commercials about movies coming out on DVD? If so someone should put it on here. Like Shippuuden the movie out Apr23 lolz.


----------



## Monna (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm really anticipating this move. The fights look great.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 2, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> In japan do they make commercials about movies coming out on DVD? If so someone should put it on here. Like Shippuuden the movie out Apr23 lolz.



Yes. 

mms://stream7.gekimedia.net/SME/MORRICH/anx/naruto/080325/narusippu41m.wmv
mms://stream7.gekimedia.net/SME/MORRICH/anx/naruto/080325/narusippu31m.wmv

Edit:

mms://stream7.gekimedia.net/SME/MORRICH/anx/naruto/080318/narusippu21m.wmv
mms://stream7.gekimedia.net/SME/MORRICH/anx/naruto/080318/narusippu11m.wmv


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 2, 2008)

the links dont work, it opens wmp but then it cant play. It says Downloading Media Rights, but then a window pops up saying it's wrong and then it doesnt play.


----------



## root (Apr 2, 2008)

Meh, looks like it's another story of a princess/person-who-doesn't-like-naruto-at-first-but-does-after-getting-to-know-him-better who needs rescuing from a gang of three evil ninjas possibly lead by a super bad guy with a huge chin. 

But we'll see, fight will be cool enough at least. Though fights with a crap story behind them never seem to interest me much.

... But it's a Shippuuden movie!!! So yay at least that's something new I look forward to.


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually saw advertisements for Naruto Shippuuden the movie in Tokyo... outside a DVD shop in Akihabara


----------



## Konoha (Apr 3, 2008)

how long does dattebayo have to sub it ?


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd guess they'll release it the following weekend or something like that, 3-5 days after DVD release


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well Now We're Finally Down To The Final Week Of Waiting


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to inform, but the DVD has been delayed, it will now come out in august, the same week the new movie comes out in theatres across Japan.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Good ONE LOLZ


----------



## Konoha's Yellow Fl@sh (Apr 16, 2008)

even if the DVD release is delayed, i'm gona get the avi version from my site in a matter of hours...lol being part of an underground network rocks!!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

Konoha's Yellow Fl@sh said:


> even if the DVD release is delayed, i'm gona get the avi version from my site in a matter of hours...lol being part of an underground network rocks!!!



yeah i know...demonoid is the best


----------



## sumflip (Apr 16, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah i know...demonoid is the best



......


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

lolz you're all being trolled it's not delayed. Can one of you invite me to Demonoid please?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

who knows and it's not tonight it's the nite of the 23rd.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 16, 2008)

can some1 send me an invite?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

That's what I've been asking for too.


----------



## Relix (Apr 16, 2008)

the effect it had on Sasuke's body

xtro8d2kx7pmxzb3ias66zirnfjm9lnxd4sab

Put that code in the text box. ONLY ONE AVAILABLE. Get it as fast as you can =)


----------



## Relix (Apr 16, 2008)

Seems like it was taken... hmm... I might generate a new one in some minutes. Just lurk around


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Relix (Apr 16, 2008)

Link removed

kn94p3ilqj0ddara9i6n1d22ebyvr8j2zx94xg

FINAL INVITE I WILL BE GIVING OUT! GET IT, QUICK, FAST


----------



## Relix (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, they are gone =). Whoever got them give me thanks dammit


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks relix


----------



## Relix (Apr 16, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> thanks relix




Aaah Glad you got it since you were previously asking, wanted to make it public good. Now, don't screw up... if you download an amount, upload the same amount, I don't wanna get warned


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 16, 2008)

Konoha's Yellow Fl@sh said:


> i'm gona get the avi version from my site in a matter of hours
> [



Lol, all you are going to get in a few hours is a very nasty Virus. It wont be the fourth movie you will be dling, but a Virus, or gay porn.
lol!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 16, 2008)

^I lol'd hard. 

I think I'll refrain from begging for a Demonoid invite and just stick to waiting for a later release. -_-;


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 17, 2008)

btw...dont just post the code for everybody to see...PM the person you are giving it too...

and also, try to keep this thread on topic. If you want to talk about Demonoid or about codes, head over to this thread


----------



## insane111 (Apr 17, 2008)

you've all been waiting a year, can't wait a couple more days for the sub? haha


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2008)

well, he DID say first come, first serve


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well it doesn't matter to me, if it does come out earlier than other places, I'll be happy and thankful and if not then I'll just wait.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 22, 2008)

I finish work 18:30 GMT. Is it likely to be out be out that time tomorrow?
I can download it and watch it as I have nothing to do thursday.


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2008)

It may take a couple of days, so don't keep your hopes too high, but who knows, you might get lucky


----------



## Crush! (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got back from picking this up @ Yamada Denki. Here are some images to drool over:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lucky Dog.


----------



## tollz (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't see any links ?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 23, 2008)

Menu from another version...
This is retail/sale version probably since it has extras


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2008)

cheers nesh!


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2008)

Just finished watching the DVD The movie is actually pretty dang good Definitely one of the better Naruto movies Story is pretty good, music is beyond awesome, and animation is sweet, with a lot of nice action
I think some of you might wonder if there is English subs, and I can tell you there is none  The only subs on the DVD are in Japanese. In the extras section there are only trailers and TV-spots. The "information" part contains the first trailer we saw for the new movie, and a commercial for the Shippuuden DVD's out so far.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2008)

This movie battle with third for place of worst ever created


----------



## TopoR (Apr 23, 2008)

*Even,* lol, poorly...


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Just got back from picking this up @ Yamada Denki. Here are some images to drool over:



I got the same one


----------



## TopoR (Apr 23, 2008)

Somebody has already upload DVDRip? ^ _ ^


----------



## neshru (Apr 23, 2008)

god, the CG in this movie sucks. It doesn't blend with the 2D drawings at all. The contrast between the two is just awful.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2008)

lol neji was really ugly in this movie 8S... drawn like team 4 hahahahahahah

erm yeah.. this movie was so boring to watch... lee's fight was again, the drunken fist, getting really lame now.

and surprise, ended with anther rasengan 8D ¬_¬


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2008)

WTF those fillans reminded me of the sound 4 with their CS2 :S


----------



## vagnard (Apr 23, 2008)

Terrible movie. Bad villian designs, boring battles, annoying repetitive theme of Naruto healing a poor filler twin soul (Shion). It was a Rasengan spamfest followed by a lame Eternal Sailor Moon transformation. 

The battles didn't make sense. They waste a lot of time in Rock Lee's battle... the enemy even transformed but they didn't care about Neji and Sakura battles who defeated their enemies in regular fashion. I was hoping a bigger display of Sakura's medical abilities... but all we saw was smashy smashy and a failed antidote. 

The first movie is still the best by far (but none Naruto's movie is decent yet)

3/10 in my opinion.


----------



## _sai_ (Apr 23, 2008)

it was   good movie i like the ending alot...The craziest rasengan ever ...Neji killed his opponent to quick lol...sakura =[ sad why did they put her in this movie lol....Lee got a full battle scene...and Naruto well was being naruto owning with rasengan spam and the final rasengan pwng.

8.5/10


----------



## Mendrox (Apr 23, 2008)

lolz subs out by ninjabuzz? anyone can confirm it?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know Lee got to fight only everyone else one hit wonders


----------



## tollz (Apr 23, 2008)

is the movie really that short? just watched it in anime tengkou


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

it should be 90 mins but dont worry it seemed short to me too. everyone killed off the villains quick the rest was just talking or flashbacks


----------



## Asuma (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks like i was the one only who really enjoyed this movie =)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

One of my reasons for being disappointed is naruto didnt really fight and neji either too little action. Lee's fight was good but that's all.


----------



## tollz (Apr 23, 2008)

I also didn't see the part of the funeral and neji etc. finding his headband


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah or the scene where Sakura is on her knees.   Guess that was a deleted scene.  


Anyhow, I found Movie 4 better than Movies 2 and 3.  So it was worth the long wait.  

Another thing: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shion's mother looks like someone from the manga.  I wonder if Kishimoto was inspired by her design.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2008)

Watched a little bit of it and it looked good so far.  Gonna have to get the Dattebayo sub before I watch the entire thing.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just watched it, it wasn't too bad... definitely better than the other movies. I didn't like the ending very much though. Naruto finishing off the "final boss" with a giant rasengan? DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING

Lee's fight, and all the music in general was pure win though

Also the wind-fire jutsu combos were cool to watch, I can totally see that happening in movie 5


----------



## FFLN (Apr 23, 2008)

It was a pretty good movie. Chalk up another girl who wants to have Naruto's babies.

Also, if you just watch Naruto to enjoy it. You will enjoy this movie.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed the movie. It was great to see how much screen time Naruto got and the final battle was, although predictable, still very nice to see IMHO. I do wonder what Naruto said to Shion just before they charged the Rasengan, but I'll see that in the subs. I'm definitely going to re-watch it again when the subs are out. 

I admit I had low expectations for this movie, but all in all, it was an enjoyable experience, even the villains were quite good IMHO.


8,5/10


----------



## ickem (Apr 23, 2008)

Typical of Naruto not to get what she was talking about at the end although Kakashi, Lee, and Sakura got it  There was quite a bit wrong with the movie, but overall it is enjoyable if you just take as a movie with Naruto characters in it instead of a Naruto movie. I liked it quite a bit more than the previous 2 movies.


----------



## Amon98 (Apr 23, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden Movie (Naruto 4th Movie) 
avi format
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## milhaus007 (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome movie. So much better than the previous Naruto movies.

NO SASUKE = PURE WIN


----------



## taichikun14 (Apr 23, 2008)

milhaus007 said:


> Awesome movie. So much better than the previous Naruto movies.
> 
> NO SASUKE = PURE WIN



I completely agree.  It was irritating me how they still found ways to sneak Sasuke in the other movies.  

And yeah, I think this movie was much better than the other movies too.  No zoos, no ferrets or wanding tribes....  awesome.  Although...I was a little disappointed that at the very end, Naruto spent a lot of time just pushing those stone guys backwards.  I was really hoping for the last battle that would really "wow" me, but in the end it was just....okay.  

And too bad they cut out some of the funeral scenes that were shown in trailers.  :/

All in all, I'd give the movie a 8/10...maybe a 9 when I get to watch it subbed.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2008)

Rock Lee's fight is already up on youtube, if you can handle watching that quality 
Holy Shit.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Amon98 said:


> Naruto Shippuuden Movie (Naruto 4th Movie)
> avi format
> Link removed
> Link removed



This is Low Quality lolz I almost downloaded it by then I saw the BIG LQ lol


----------



## lacey (Apr 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Another thing:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO, that's what I thought~! I was like, "O__O You've got to be kidding" xD

Anyways, I freaking LOVED this movie. Yes, it is somewhat because I'm very partial towards Naruto (The character, not the anime), so for me, the movie was instant win. Sure, there were spots where the art/animation was a bit awkward, but overall, I loved this movie. I <3 the music, and the fights were very good too, although they did feel a bit short (Although I had to keep myself from peeing my pants during the last leg of the final battle xD; ). And yes, the ending was hilarious. Poor Naruto didn't get it xD

*Mah final score*-9/10 <3333


----------



## Aina (Apr 23, 2008)

9/10 I loved it.


----------



## jiiiggz (Apr 23, 2008)

is there a sub out yet?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wait for the Weekend.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Apr 23, 2008)

*I'm usually against complaining about anything plot wise when it comes to filler, but this movie sucked ._. It looked good at first, but it got SO boring, and it was just so... Out there. I dunno. Hopefully the next one is better.*​


----------



## gaara454545 (Apr 23, 2008)

Guys, help me, I want to buy it :

What are the differences between the limited edition, and normal one, other than the price of the DVD ??????????


----------



## Amon98 (Apr 23, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden Movie (Naruto 4th Movie)

medium quality raw

Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip

for premium users
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 24, 2008)

*? is this movie is the best one out the four.*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was just going through this and noticed that they made naruto's headband longer than it is.


----------



## fr3dle (Apr 26, 2008)

naruto-tv.com has almost perfect quality raw

i gave the movie 6/10

same generic villans
same generic villian power ups
same generic naruto ending
nothing really stood out apart for Neji and Lee (who where actullay really good in it)


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 26, 2008)

7 GB @@"
are you kidding me lol
oh but then it's probably uncompressed format.

awaiting for subs =D


----------



## niko^ (Apr 26, 2008)

Dreamer2go said:


> 7 GB @@"
> are you kidding me lol
> oh but then it's probably uncompressed format.
> 
> awaiting for subs =D



It's not compressed, it's MPEG2 which can't compress as good as MPEG4. Thus it's bigger. 

uncompressed video would be about 180GB, which means 23 DVDs not to mention audio.

Wouldn't it be nice to change DVD every minute .
However DVDs may have uncompressed audio but only if it's 2 channels.

*7GB is almost nothing...*


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 26, 2008)

niko^ said:


> It's not compressed, it's MPEG2 which can't compress as good as MPEG4. Thus it's bigger.
> 
> uncompressed video would be about 180GB, which means 23 DVDs not to mention audio.
> 
> ...



I thought an uncompressed video of a DVD is just like....a rip from the DVD itself, then compressed would be like...to a 1GB .avi format
ah I'm not an expert


----------



## Snow (Apr 26, 2008)

No subs? Seriously? :S


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2008)

is there anywhere to download the document?


----------



## jiiiggz (Apr 26, 2008)

still no subs?


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 26, 2008)

I just watched a DVD iso RAW. Enjoyed it, despite the fact that I couldn't tell exactly what they were saying  Such a big improvement over the last movie. I'll gladly rewatch it when subs come out (hurry up DB, gosh!)


----------



## deathgod (Apr 26, 2008)

I watched the RAW and thought the movie was lame, prolly the worst one of the bunch. Mainly because it didn't have very good fight scenes . Maybe when I watch it translated it'll be better.


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 26, 2008)

oh my poor weekend is ruined if there is no subs =P
Finals studying is killing me


----------



## kiriospy (Apr 26, 2008)

thankx.. for the raw, and waiting for DB


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 26, 2008)

cant wait for sub!! movie looks good!


----------



## Crush! (Apr 27, 2008)

It's out


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

DB Link: National Snow and Ice Data Center


----------



## Moiraine (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, the movie is out!  I must say, I think it is my favorite Naruto movie so far.

And if you were disappointed by the, what, 3 day delay?  Keep in mind we still had Bleach and Naruto to do this week.

And the movie script was about 1200 lines long...
And the translators had to tl all that and check it...
And it took about 6 hours to edit...
And poor Z had to typeset all of those purty signs, too...

You get the point.  Enjoy.  ^_^

And, omg, if I ever see a script with that many techniques in it again, I'm going to kill someone...


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

Moiraine said:


> Yes, the movie is out!  I must say, I think it is my favorite Naruto movie so far.
> 
> And if you were disappointed by the, what, 3 day delay?  Keep in mind we still had Bleach and Naruto to do this week.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the release,  <3

And btw, nobody has the right to complain for the "delay" if you will. XD


----------



## crewxp (Apr 27, 2008)

just curious... what are yall's downloading speeds? I'm only going about 5 kbps... that sucks.


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

crewxp said:


> just curious... what are yall's downloading speeds? I'm only going about 5 kbps... that sucks.



Port forward? Allow the port through your firewall? Get a new ISP?


----------



## jiiiggz (Apr 27, 2008)

you're the best man


----------



## inaga (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks .


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks You!


----------



## croisee (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 27, 2008)

_Thank you!_


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah yeah, pretty good flick indeed. It didn't take any longer than usual, as movie 3 also took three days like this one to go from DVD RAW to subbed.

Definitely the best movie so far. Better plot and movie soundtrack, and it doesn't have near as much of that "made for kids" bullshit that the last three movies had.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

I actually like the amount of gore they had in the movie too, like showing Naruto being pierced like that... Guess it's showing that Shippuuden is a bit more mature series...


----------



## root (Apr 27, 2008)

jiiiggz said:


> you're the best man





inaga said:


> thanks .





Tyrannos said:


> Thanks!





croisee said:


> Thank you!





XLegacyX said:


> _Thank you!_





Even said:


> thanks



^ What they said


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Apr 27, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers! fast server too! 83


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dubai909 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks  

+rep


----------



## Jagalaga (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched it and I think it's by far the best Naruto movie so far. I mean, animation to me was decent. The soundtrack is awesome and Naruto's spinning kick was pretty awesome (Good for an avatar maybe). I was kind of getting annoyed that the ninja that fought naruto the 2nd time (in the forest or whatever), his voice actor sounded very familiar. I couldn't place it, but I usually can remember voices well.


----------



## [dB] (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheeeeeeeeeers Buddeh.


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 27, 2008)

_I absolutely *loved* this movie! It barely had any boring talking parts in it, so it didn't feel dragged out.  The art and animation was top natch as well. This is by FAR the best Naruto movie up to date.

If this movie was so orgasmically good, I can't even imagine how good the next one is going to be with Sasuke! 

10/10! _


----------



## ustasa (Apr 27, 2008)

i wont be able do download anything for a few days,can somebody please tell me was the movie good or not


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

Depends on the eye that watches, but personally, I loved it  One of the best movies so far


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 27, 2008)

Best Naruto movie so far, although there were some awkward things in it like


*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight in the forest, where Neji and the dude with the circle blades were fighting while moving. It seriously looked as if they could fly.




The soundtrack was awesome, I loved the ending as well, very funny.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow..so many postive comment about it..

I going to watch it now and I hope that it isnt some kind of hype or anything..


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 27, 2008)

I might wait for the HD. If movie 3 was released in HD, this one should be. How long after the normal release did the HD come out last time?


----------



## Nudd (Apr 27, 2008)

Who knew Naruto could be so attractive just by fumbling his hair.  <3
That scene is definitely going to be a .gif.

Likewise to others, unquestionably the best Naruto movie out of the lot! Which isn't saying much looking at the other attempts, regardless I enjoyed it much.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not ashamed to admit that the finale almost had me in tears. ;_;


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 27, 2008)

this better not be a keylogger! Coz im that dumb enough to download it.

rather. i am already. hahaha


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty good movie, but number 2 is still my favorite. I expected a little more from the fight scenes, and more screen time for Neji. The ending after the credits was kinda funny. It reminded me of the ending of RE4. Naruto agreed to work "overtime", even though he was pretty clueless about what it meant.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, the art and animation were somewhat subpar for a movie I thought. The first three movies had better art and animation imo.

Neiji's face just looked especially bad (for a movie) throughout.


----------



## L u f f y (Apr 27, 2008)

Aha, It isnt a keylogger.


----------



## aceb (Apr 27, 2008)

*Naruto Movie 4 Veoh Stream [Fast]*

Naruto Movie 4 Online Stream


----------



## n!L (Apr 27, 2008)

Even said:


> Depends on the eye that watches, but personally, I loved it  One of the best movies so far



REALLY? I cannot wait. Oh man I am so excited I could dance. 

Thank you inaga


----------



## Nudd (Apr 27, 2008)

Tsunade was expressionless throughout her minor involvement in the movie. I felt her facial expressions could have been animated a little more to give feeling.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah Tsunade's too. Her's and Neiji's face really stood out in their conversation in the office.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched full movie, and my personal thoughts 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Despite awful art and animation for a movie, this is not half bad as second and third were. Probably because of the darker and violent atmosphere - there is blood, dude opening his chest, and fine load of deaths. I was expecting pinky promises. And for some reason, movie seems more mature, Neji and other characters (besides Naruto of course) sometimes saying things... actually important for a mission and situations, and even Narutoverse related... mostly in the beginning though.
Though story is still stupid and meaningles.
Fillains are as tasteless and comedian as one should expect. No, I'd say fillain are worse in this movie, than in three previous movies together. After, about a half, you're starting to feel sleepy, and in the end you just Zzzz'ing because of the cliché’ish talks. Battles are boring and stretched out, though lasts for few minutes. And the final is just epic "Bigger, Bigger" - GIANT RASENGAN  Expected fail 

I didn't enjoy this movie and 99% will never watch it again, but I expected something much worse, and didn't puke after it, so I'd say 7/10 by Naruto movies scale.

That's a lot, huh


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought the movie was mediocre. I liked how it looked: animation and art were good. I particularly liked the backgrounds: they looked very different from the usual, with darker colors and much more detail. But as expected the story was lame, the humor was lame, the script in general was lame.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 27, 2008)

please keep all download/stream links inside the discussion thread..

Heres the essay


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 27, 2008)

please keep all download/stream links inside the discussion thread..

Heres the essay


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 27, 2008)

O:

How come it won't let me download?


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

Anime Gunshuu also has the movie's soundtrack for the people who liked it.

Link removed


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

no need for a different thread... There are enough threads as it is...


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 27, 2008)

It was entertaining, much better than part 2 and 3.
Lol, Naruto got invited to get laid and he didnt realise it.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

agreed with Gir here.... Too many threads about this movie flowing around here already...


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowHMF said:


> Dattebayo has already subbed the movie but its not on their homepage yet...


what are you talking about?


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

there are lot's of threads about this already..... Use the official thread...

in b4 Gir


----------



## Ronin (Apr 27, 2008)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Anime Gunshuu also has the movie's soundtrack for the people who liked it.
> 
> here



Thanx, was about to ask for it.



Vegeta's Urine said:


> It was entertaining, much better than part 2 and 3.
> Lol, Naruto got invited to get laid and he didnt realise it.



Well, its Naruto what can you expect. If it were me I'd help her make a few priestesses.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

the OST of the movie can also be found here:
Maximilyan


----------



## ShadowHMF (Apr 27, 2008)

I was too exited to check the others first... Just wanted to share this with you... Anyway can somebody just lock/delete this thread?


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 27, 2008)

It was bearable but my high hopes were turned down 
* Neji's relation with Naruto and vice versa was odd, I thought none of the rookies had that attitude against Naruto
* The fights were dull, Naruto using the ancient KB+rasengan combo AGAIN
* Naruto was more an idiot that he has ever been in the whole anime. And this was supposed to be a Shippuden movie aka. grown up Naruto

The whole forum is already full with ppl wondering why Naruto's hasn't grown at all and then even the movie decides to make Naruto not do anything cool and make him as irritating as a mosquito.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 27, 2008)

Yipee! And today's my birthday! Thank you!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 27, 2008)

hazzardo said:


> * Naruto was more an idiot that he has ever been in the whole anime. And this was supposed to be a Shippuden movie aka. grown up Naruto



Err, explain. 
I thought he was pretty badass compared to the previous movies and even the anime show itself, minor some small screwups for comic relief.

Why do people want a completely mature Naruto?
It would totally kill the show/manga/movies.


----------



## Neszup (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

agreed... In my case at least, Naruto being the goof ball he is is one of the main reasons why I like him so much... But then again, for some people, that may be what they dislike most about Naruto  Different people, different tastes I guess


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 27, 2008)

good movie ending was as funny as 1st's (watht the english verison of movie 1 to undertsand)

Sakuras, Lees and Kakashi faces at the end was priceless

Naruto you silly baka!!!!!


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 27, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Err, explain.
> I thought he was pretty badass compared to the previous movies and even the anime show itself, minor some small screwups for comic relief.
> 
> Why do people want a completely mature Naruto?
> It would totally kill the show/manga/movies.


It might just be that the comedy used in the movie isn't to my taste. Besides I'm of the few that actually started to like Naruto only when Shippuden began because the old overly clumsy Naruto just wasn't so interesting imo. It's just that if he's going to be Hokage, there must be a point when he matures and if it's not now, after 2? years, then when?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought Movie 4 was very good.   (Much better than Movie 2 and 3, about even for Movie 1).

And not sure why people were knocking the Animation art, it was very well done and the soundtrack was better than the others as well.

Though I will agree that the battles were too quick and the climax lacked the "umph" that truely defines a movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank dude.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for that!


----------



## montiee (Apr 27, 2008)

That was the best of the naruto movies to date by a long shot. It was excellent imho.


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, my DDL is almost done (2 mins) so after I watch it I'll tell you guys what I think XD

And also, I agree with Even and Horrid Crow, that's what makes Naruto Naruto and stand out from the rest of the "mature" crowd.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched it, that was the best movie in the series by far.  I loved the ending too, at how Naruto responded to helping the her out in the future    I would help her that way too


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

who wouldn't


----------



## lacey (Apr 27, 2008)

This is the best B-day present. EVAR.

I fucking love you for uploading this pekpek


----------



## Anarion Ragnor (Apr 27, 2008)

Good movie, ending was kind of lame though. I get tired of all of these lame Rasengans, you can predict how every movie will end.


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched it, and i gotta say for me it's definitely the best naruto movie out of the 4 i've seen.


----------



## westway50 (Apr 27, 2008)

definately one of the better movies, although the ending is pretty predictable. The very last part was great. they should have like a filler episode on like the aftermath of that. 

Only thing i didnt like is how they keep on reusing the same themes over and over again.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2008)

Honestly this is the only movie I'm thinking about watching again...


*Spoiler*: _review_ 



Started to read other reviews and decided to post my full one as well.  This movie starts off in an interesting way by showing a foreshadow of Naruto's death.  While you know he will avoid it, you wonder how.  The part I like best about this movie is the feel, the other movie all seemed kidish, the way they started off.  This one seemed more of a mission when you had all the ninjas of the village running around and hurrying for one major event instead of a little c rank mission that goes bad.  

The movie still contains the Naruto humor by having him help a small kid out and put her way up high or when he makes his entrance against the Fillians and falls on the carpet.  (Some don't like when Naruto messes up to much, but I find it amusing at the right moments as long as its not during a real fight)  

The fights are a bit fast for the characters but the story line is very interesting and you can get threw the movie wanting it to end fast.  Of course the movie ended with another rasengan, but the way he snapped the priestess out made you get into it more.  

Overall I loved this movie and since I will compare it to the other 3 I will give it a 10/10.  I look forward to seeing the next movie now and see it end with a chidori Great ball rasengan


----------



## TadloS (Apr 27, 2008)

This is definately best naruto movie. It was so enjoyble to watch  10/10  !


----------



## ConstantLee (Apr 27, 2008)

Why must all Naruto movies end with a pumped-up rasengan, or just rasengan for that matter? Has this been set in stone somewhere in Japan, requiring the need for all Naruto fans to brandish tiny hammers and destroy the monstrosity?

Movie wasn't terrible; most people have already voiced those concerns. There were missteps in every part of the movie from the dialogue, art, action, etc. Unlike movie 3, this is worth seeing at least once just to see the evil Terracotta warriors and to numb your brain for an hour. First movie was still the best in terms of storytelling/art/action. Movie 2 was brainless and idiotic while Movie 3...the least said the better.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2008)

ConstantLee said:


> Why must all Naruto movies end with a pumped-up rasengan, or just rasengan for that matter? Has this been set in stone somewhere in Japan, requiring the need for all Naruto fans to brandish tiny hammers and destroy the monstrosity?
> 
> Movie wasn't terrible; most people have already voiced those concerns. There were missteps in every part of the movie from the dialogue, art, action, etc. Unlike movie 3, this is worth seeing at least once just to see the evil Terracotta warriors and to numb your brain for an hour. First movie was still the best in terms of storytelling/art/action. Movie 2 was brainless and idiotic while Movie 3...the least said the better.



movie 3 sucked hardcore...I almost stopped watching it but I somehow used my way of the ninja to withstand it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2008)

yay the subbed is out
um DDL MU link anyone? thank you


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2008)

You win ^^
Thanks for the awesome  link 
I have been waiting for the suubed


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Apr 27, 2008)

I actually love this movie. Except for the movie 1, this movie actually gave me the "vibe" of a movie-like feeling and not some filler-like mission (2nd and 3rd movie). I thought the art was mediocre, it wasn't something horrible. I actually like how the movie ended. It was able to incorporate humor and wrap everything up nicely. 

There are probably three things that I didn't like in this movie:

1) The plot is a little cheesy. The "I want to take over the world" plot was emphasized to the point that I personally thought it became childish. Movie 1 and 2 had around the same plot but I didn't find that it was obvious as this one.

2) This is the most common one, the fights were too quick. I mean, the only battle that I truly enjoyed was Lee's battle with the Stone villain and that is because he had that weird power-up (which lead me to believe that the other 3 would do the same thing.... but no..).

3) Did they ever explained why the female switched the elements all of a sudden? Was it because those bugs/worms carried different elements everytime?

Overall....8.5/10, the second highest rating I gave to a Naruto movie (highest was 9/10 which was movie 1)


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2008)

i did not enjoy the fights..

i kinda missed a kyuubi naruto fight 

the kyuubi enhanced naruto in movie 3 was so awesome!


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

Ooh the soundtrack is pretty tight. Track 27 is the cooliest.


----------



## demonizeZ (Apr 27, 2008)

whats up with the start  with his grave there is nothing like that in rest of the movie; so why start like that ??  i dindt get it can any one explain abit please. As for whole movie hmmmm well its OK  not great  same RASENGEN  im just sooo annoyed by that move its just plane boaring   when ever things go bad  go  RASENGEN   they should name the anime  SASUKE   since he is much better  he uses  lots of diff tech  to fight.


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

demonizeZ said:


> whats up with the start  with his grave there is nothing like that in rest of the movie; so why start like that ??  i dindt get it can any one explain abit please. As for whole movie hmmmm well its OK  not great  same RASENGEN  im just sooo annoyed by that move its just plane boaring   when ever things go bad  go  RASENGEN   they should name the anime  SASUKE   since he is much better  he uses  lots of diff tech  to fight.




The start of the movie was how his future was DESTINED to be. But the priestess (I forgot her name omfg.) changed his destiny when she chose to protect Naruto from his death instead of protecting herself.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Apr 27, 2008)

The movie was sick! And it was the best/funniest so far.  _There's action throughout_ the film, not like movie 1/2/3 with some action, then long drawn out story filler then action again.  There's action throughout.

*Things I Liked:*
1. Neji is a fuckin' beast in this movie.  At the waterfall protecting the preistess, in the forest distracting the bad guy/s so Sakura could escape and when he shut down the guys chakra points.... BEASSSSSSSSSSSSSST!!!!!!!!! Leader skills, tactial ability and byakugan make him so badass this time around.

2. Sakura/Lee were BAdAsS in here too.  Lee more so but who cares.  You can never go wrong with a gated lee add some alcohol and he can have his own movie.  He destroys the stone guy and the team work lee/sakura had, was pretty badass.

3. Naruto was so funny, especially at the end... uh... get some!!! 

4. The bad guys were pretty good, nice suitons n' mokutons.  The wind was weak and they got raped pretty bad at the end.  *COughs* NEJI'S A FUCKIN BEAST! *coughs*

5. A lot of signature Lee moves in here and they look badass: lotus, gates, drunk lee(too short), and konoha senpu.  And Sakura Destruction, breaking concrete and taking names was pretty tight.

*Things not so good:*

1. The guy who transformed into the preistess, and explained that he would be stuck in that form forever... was pretty... tight for protection, but overall pretty gay.  A guy stuck in a girls body forever?? atleast he died right away..

2. Rasengan FTW is repetitive... I'd say i like it more then goku and his spirit bomb after every movie.

Overall
It's the best Naruto Movie ever, Action/comedy/plot and twist in the beginning, make this my favorite most sastifying naruto movie.  Hopefully this will be the standard for Naruto movies in the future.


----------



## Taco (Apr 27, 2008)

Hokage Mac Dre said:


> 1. The guy who transformed into the preistess, and explained that he would be stuck in that form forever... was pretty... tight for protection, but overall pretty gay.  A guy stuck in a girls body forever?? atleast he died right away..



My thoughts exactly. I was all... He better be dead and not unconscious.


I would have loved it more if Naruto had a real fight with the the Demon guy instead of just finishing him off with a big Rasengan.


----------



## aceb (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry about that. I will repost the link in there. Thank you for being polite


----------



## Neszup (Apr 27, 2008)

I find this the best Naruto movie ever, i lol'd so hard at the last scene 
Wanna have my babies?


----------



## demonizeZ (Apr 27, 2008)

Forbidden Truth said:


> The start of the movie was how his future was DESTINED to be. But the priestess (I forgot her name omfg.) changed his destiny when she chose to protect Naruto from his death instead of protecting herself.




i see now  ty man appreciate it.


----------



## demonizeZ (Apr 27, 2008)

they better make next movie about  naruto and gara!       i miss seeing garaa


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 27, 2008)

the next movie is about naruto and sasuke. there's a preview for it.


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2008)

Easily 10/10, was by far the best naruto movie(still dont understand why people actually like the first one so much).

-Villains: Well, I wanted more out of the main villain but whatever I actually liked the others.  Pretty cool designs on their faces and for those saying they are generic, I really dont see how at all.  They didnt have some kind of filler weapons/armor/power and used sweet elemental fusions.  These villains actually used strategy and were backed up with a medic nin.  

Art/Animation: May not be norio quality but I still thought it was good.

Battles: Some say they were short but I'd say the action was just more spread out.  We had fighting throughout the whole movie which was good.  Lee's fight was more the typical kind of fight and it was good but I'd rather see strategy in the battles and this movie delivered.  Arent people tired of everyone getting their own villain in 1v1 fights where the good guy looks like hes gonna lose and then he pulls out a big move and wins, thats been like every other movie (except for Gaara in move 2, he just straight out pwned).  These battles had good teamwork for a change.

Story: I guess in a world where there are roving huge demons this isnt totally out of place.  Wish they would stop making up new countries though and just use the five great villages.  Otherwise, it wasnt too bad and im glad we got to see a lot of people and that it wasnt just a small side mission.  

Neji: Ok I admit, one of the reasons I liked this movie so much was the neji fan service but c'mon he was freaking awesome in this movie.  He made a great squad leader like I knew he would and showed us why he is a jounin.  Supreme intelligence, strategy, and fighting skills ftw.  The reason why the battles at the end were short was because Neji's strategy pwned them all.  Plus, hes the perfect bodyguard .

Lee: Lee has his typical fight where he pulled out all his moves which was fine even if we've seen it before.  I liked it more when he was working together with Sakura.  Seeing him drunk after the fight was pretty damn hilarious though.

Sakura: Well, she showed off some stuff and while she didnt really use her medical jutsu in this movie, she worked well with Lee and showed her really good teamwork.

Naruto: Some dont really like his antics which is fine but thats frankly what I like about him.  Does no one appreciate slapstick comedy anymore?  Anyway, I still think Naruto acted more mature than in the other movies.  He came off as way more charismatic in this movie and there was some weird romantic tension between him and shion which showed his more adult side.  The thing at the end was priceless too .  Naruto sexin the planet, one hot chick from every nation (take that Sasuke).  Yeah we've seen him use kb and rasengan a lot and id like to see a movie without him finishing the villain with a rasengan but whatever.


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought the movie was pretty good...

What I like:
Neji + Lee in the movie. I thought the fights they had was pretty good...
Naruto's humor lol...he's such a pimp now =P

The story was soo good until the end. I got a bit confused lol.

What I don't like:
I thought the fight against the demon was way too short....
Rasengan KO again? lol...it's becoming a signature...I hope they don't do that again in the next movie
Tajuu Kagebunshin AGAIN?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a manga reader, and as far as I remembered, Naruto didn't use Tajuu KB to fight. He only used it to train his new jutsu (as shown in the anime right now) I guess using Tajuu KB to fight is only exclusive to the anime, not the manga...




So yeah, I wasn't really happy with Naruto's fighting style. It seemed very...Part 1ish...


Naruto brushing his wet hair = makes shion blush LOL!!!!
and then the joke at the ending was pretty funny hahaha
I didn't catch the joke until kakashi, lee and sakura got nervous LOL

Much better than movies 2 and 3 though!


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 27, 2008)

There was so much drug use in this movie. Did you see those bad guys when they got their first taste? They smiled so hard, they must have been feeling goooooooooooood! Their pupils back up the claim, they got HUGE within seconds of taking them.

And Lee looked like he was on shrooms dancing around in the forrest, that was so funny!


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 27, 2008)

oh I forgot to mention
Too much showing of shion's cleavage LOL!
just kidding

jokes aside
I think the art was pretty good compared to movie 3 and movie 2.
way better than the anime too...wish the anime quality was like that...

I didn't see weird eyes angle too, which is a good thing


----------



## Berry (Apr 27, 2008)

*Kakashi's* reaction at the end of the movie..............*Priceless*.


----------



## inaga (Apr 27, 2008)

*Your welcome*

Your welcome everyone !

And I love you too, to everyone who said that to me


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but 
"My World"  (4th movie trailer)

rewatching the trailer...wow...much was changed since the trailer aired.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 27, 2008)

After re-watching the movie with subs my original opinion of the movie still stands. I really enjoyed it! While not perfect, it was much better IMHO than the first three. The backgrounds were awesome and the art ranged from okay to excellent. I did notice that Naruto was often drawn a bit strange, only around the end they started to add a extra layer of detail. But that's just me nitpicking, I really liked it and I simply loved the way they portrayed Naruto's character. He had some great scenes and often reminded me of the Naruto of part 1. The villains were good as well.


I most likely be watching this movie more times in the future.


----------



## Tre_azam (Apr 27, 2008)

i thought the movie was rubbish just like the rest of them and rasengan ko!? how original


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Neji, Lee, Sakura, and Naruto make the perfect taijutsu team.  You got Neji to set the ambush with his byakugan and then theres nothing you can do against the taijutsu onslaught.


----------



## XxRed_AngelzxX (Apr 27, 2008)

the movie was great I can't wait to see the next movie that is coming out.


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 27, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> It was entertaining, much better than part 2 and 3.
> Lol, Naruto got invited to get laid and he didnt realise it.



_lol I loved that part, I was laughing so hard when he didn't even realize she wanted him to fuck her._


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2008)

XLegacyX said:


> _lol I loved that part, I was laughing so hard when he didn't even realize she wanted him to fuck her._


yeah, that was probably the only fun bit in the whole movie. Every other attempt at humor failed miserably.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 27, 2008)

Watching this SUBBED sure changed my mind this was actually a good movie


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2008)

Dreamer2go said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned, but
> Link removed (4th movie trailer)
> 
> rewatching the trailer...wow...much was changed since the trailer aired.



yeah, when I was watching that fight I was expecting to see Naruto rasengan disappear...I forgot to mention that in my post earlier, the ending made me forget and I started talking about that instead


----------



## narutoenemy1009 (Apr 27, 2008)

私が信じる傾ける神聖なたわごと最終的に私ずっと私が見るために死んでいる第4 映画を見ていることを男にそんなに感謝することを!

彼によってが第4 映画神聖な性交で死んだ神聖なたわごと! * しか最初のカップル分を現在でけれども見なかった*


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Quite good. By FAR better than the third movie.


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 27, 2008)

I actually thought it was a pretty bad movie. 

I'd give it 4/10. 

Sakura acted like a complete bitch throughout the whole thing to Naruto, she was all like "Oh you might die, haha! At least you won't be stupid anymore!" I would have punched her right through the wall for joking about the possibility of me dying. She was just VERY unlikeable in this movie, and she's one of my favorite characters in the series.

Another thing that annoyed me was how idiotic Naruto acted at times. It always seems that they try to make Naruto as big of a dumbass as they can in everything they animate him in. Most of the humor involving him fell flat, and the ending was funny enough, at least he said yes, even if he didn't know the true meaning of what she was implying. 

All of the fight scenes in the movie were either way too short or weren't very interesting. The best fight scene, and what I thought the highlight of the movie, was Lee against the stone guy. He did several different abilities, including the gates, which I actually wanted him to do in the third movie, and he even got drunk! Super bonus points for them including that in the movie.

Anyways, the other fights were really uninteresting. Neji just kept on spinning around while flying backwards in the air, Sakura punched the ground a couple of times, and Naruto just used his clones and Rasengan, just like EVERY other movie Naruto has been in so far! Can't they give him a few filler techniques? To top it off, he finished Bael off with a Rasengan, just like every other villian in the movies.

On an unrelated note, I loved how awesome Bael looked, the demon at the end of the movie. The dragon heads and all that were really awesome looking, and he did look pretty threatening. The CGI stone army on the other hand was just meh. The four steroids using ninja were pretty neat too, but I could not tell their gender by looks, I had to play it by ear, similar to every other anime it seems.

Overall, the movie had a cliche plot, a hot priestess Naruto and co must protect, cameo appearances of some characters that you wish were in the movie some more - including Temari who should have been in the second movie, Naruto connecting with the main OC in the film... And some fights.

The movie was just bad, but I would recommend watching the parts with Lee, which were definately the best parts of the movie. If it weren't for him this would have been worse than the third movie. If you have seen all the movies, this one is on the same level as the second one, better than the third, but worse than the first, which was truthfully the only good Naruto movie so far. Hopefully with Sasuke in the fifth one, it will be as good as the first one, or even better.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 27, 2008)

I really liked this movie.  Although there were a few "Where the Hell did *that* come from!?" moments, it was pretty good.  

They actually handled the Screw Destiny part pretty well.  I really liked how Naruto's death was avoided not because he spontaneously came back from the dead because he was too stubborn to die.  He *would* have died had Shion not intervened.

I especially liked how the long, drawn out sacrifice scene complete with the dramatic music came to a screeching halt when Naruto went "F that."

And I'm with everyone else who found it hilarious at the end when Naruto agreed to Shion's request and completely missed the subtext of "I want you to be the father of my child."


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 27, 2008)

The fights were pretty disappointing. Lee had an excellent fight. But Neji's was deflect kunai, deflect kunai, kick kunai. And Sakura didn't get any at all; punch ground, punch flying rock, fall over from poison. She probably beat up Naruto more times than actual enemies. In a movie you expect big fights and besides Lee and Naruto, it just didn't deliver. The rest was fine, especially plenty of comedy moments.


----------



## Seizaburo (Apr 27, 2008)

Priestess Rasengan 

But yeah, this was actually a 100% OK movie. A ton better than the third, and at par with the first two. (If not better.) 

A few things: Wasn't this supposed to somehow feature Sasuke?
And isn't the whole "Damned princess/priestess/spoiled brat - plot" getting old?


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, did anyone see the eternal dragon statue in the priestess room with that guy...that bastard stole it from Mr. PoPo.

but yeah, I would say Neji character was a bit off, I doubt he would act like that in cannon material, he more looks up to Naruto ever since their fight in part one.   I still enjoyed it though, its the best movie by far..


----------



## CuddlyCuteKitten (Apr 27, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I really liked this movie.  Although there were a few "Where the Hell did *that* come from!?" moments, it was pretty good.
> 
> They actually handled the Screw Destiny part pretty well.  I really liked how Naruto's death was avoided not because he spontaneously came back from the dead because he was too stubborn to die.  He *would* have died had Shion not intervened.
> 
> ...



He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 27, 2008)

CuddlyCuteKitten said:


> He knew what he was doing.



Exactly. He knows how to play his cards right


----------



## Snow (Apr 27, 2008)

Who wouldn't want Naruto after seeing him shake water out of his hair all sexy-like?

Last line was priceless. 
I rewatched it 5 times to take in everyone's reaction.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 27, 2008)

This movie lacked any good Sakura action.
....
Oh, what the hell, this movie lacked any good action at all.


----------



## Psythe (Apr 27, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> Exactly. He knows how to play his cards right



well, he did study with Jiraiya for 2.5years


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 27, 2008)

i think they did the whole naruto makes a fool of himself 1 or 2 times too much, lol, i mean seriously, it gets old after a while. Naruto being pimp at the end is hilarious too, but still the fights could have been a bit better. The weird thing about this movie is, Naruto isn't using wind chakra, so it takes place between his return and the failure to resuce sasuke arc v2. Which really doesn't make sense, cause it fits in no where.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 27, 2008)

I think this was a pretty good movie, until the end. I didn't get all of the priestess stuff.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 27, 2008)

It was really confusing, I figure the two beings of light are shion's parents, her mother miroku was good and believed in the kindness of others while her father wanted something like a dictatorship because he didn't trust the human nature of others. Thus he became mouryou. Then he tries to get miroku to join him but she doesn't so he tries to kill her daughter, but she gives up her life to rescue her daughter, traveling back in time to sacrafice herself. Or the other being is just someone dude who doesn't trust anyone but himself, i guess it can't be her father or he'd say so. 

Now, the question is, does she really see the future of others, or does she tell them what to do in order for her own survival. The forsight she says is for her own protection, and it shows the future to her past self. It's weird


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Apr 27, 2008)

Good movie, although the story got kind of funky when it reached the end. The whole Super-Miko Transformation thing was kind of... odd.

The future-foretelling thing seems to go like this: When her powers sense she's approaching death they send her an image of the death and then show an alternate path to survive which ultimately results in the death of another. It becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. The person comes to expect they'll need to die in the near future to protect her and thus are more willing to sacrifice themselves when the right moment comes.

Also, it's a good thing Jiraiya wasn't present for that last question of the movie. Oh the double entendre...


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Apr 27, 2008)

Nah, Jiraiya wouldn't pass out, he's built up an immunity to such perversions. They could go at it right then and there and he'd just start taking notes. Ebisu, though... halfway back to Konoha on a bloody nose rocket.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched the movie and it really sucked actually. Meh none of these movies are as good as the first.


----------



## Devirochi (Apr 27, 2008)

boring movie same old story nothing new not a single good fight or action , naruto is also useless in this movie same as the current anime arc.
the only good moment in this movie is neji's jyuuken and his 64 combo thats about 1 or 2 minutes of the whole movie . sigh


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2008)

I still dont get why people are praising the first movie so much, it was total crap.  Was it the filler chakra armor, the copyable ice moves, the lame ass villans, the boring fights, the rainbow colored chakra that makes everything green again, the out of place film crew that followed them around, or the kunai firing train that made the first movie so much better than the others?


----------



## Moiraine (Apr 28, 2008)

You know, honestly, I think that some here will be displeased no matter what the movie was.  If Naruto gets fillers moves, people will bitch.  If he uses just the techniques he knows, people will bitch.  If there is an awesome villian, people will bitch b/c it out does the show.  If there are crappy villians, people complain about that.

Seriously, people, it was a movie.  Enjoy it.  Jesus, if you sat through and watched all the crap we dealt with from the regular show, you honestly can't think this sucked that much.  If only we had stuff like this instead of filler!

Meh.  I'm not trying to be bitchy.  It's just annoying to read comments like I'm seeing from people who call themselves fans.  Nothing will ever be as you wish.  If nothing else, just try to enjoy the parts you like.


----------



## Zarquon (Apr 28, 2008)

iander said:


> I still dont get why people are praising the first movie so much, it was total crap.  Was it the filler chakra armor, the copyable ice moves, the lame ass villans, the boring fights, the rainbow colored chakra that makes everything green again, the out of place film crew that followed them around, or the kunai firing train that made the first movie so much better than the others?


No silly you, it was the two second shot of Kakashi riding a dog sledge


----------



## tissle (Apr 28, 2008)

Overall, it was done well.

Couple of flaws.

1) Why the hell is Naruto still a moron? Like serioulsy, I thought he grew up?
2) The relationship among naruto-neji-sakura is different than it is in cannon.
3) The plot (regarding Mikoru and the evil dragon shit) was confusing as hell
4) KB...Rasengons...oh goodie. Oh waiit, we had the SUPER SHION POWERED RASENGON THIS TIME!

lastly,

I wanted too some Kyubie rape.
Like seiroulsy..Kyubie vs that evil dragon shit.

hell ya


----------



## James_L (Apr 28, 2008)

I enjoyed it yea the plot was typical Naruto and predictable at times  but it didn't  take away from it being a good movie 7/10


----------



## Xgamer245 (Apr 28, 2008)

WTF why does everyone think this was a crap movie?
I LOVED This movie because of the plot. Sure, evil bad guy shows up and Naruto must protect someone of importance and that someone learns a life lesson from Naruto...ends with variation of rasengan..... over used BUT ...I don't know how to say it but something made this movie different from the rest....

Idiot Naruto is better then regular Naruto btw...its part of his personality...
Way better then the Naruto in the save Garra arc thats for sure.

Also, loved how the story went, I basically cried at that one part... It was a tear jerker for me... reminds me of the Bleach movie...

*Spoiler*: __ 



With a flashback with Naruto basically saying you won't die...and Shion was like "you lied..."




It was missing Kyubi Naruto though... although I don't think there was a chance for Naruto to go Kyubi without messing with the flow of the movie...

Drunk Lee-Pwning awesome.


----------



## TekJansen (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a low standard... I enjoyed it. Few points though.

The reuse of a priestess character and her followers dieing really made you realize how a lot of the plot elements were old. They did it well... Just this was a lot like movie 1. Shion and the woman from the first movie were pretty good characters though... 

Also it would have been really awkward to say the least had Neji saved the fake Shion.... Yeah... Destiny did a good job there... 

Sakura could have cared a bit about Naruto... Of course by the time they were taking her predictions seriously she wasn't getting any screen time to worry.

Neji was filler Neji. Filler Neji is a bit more mean to Naruto. Though in this movie Neji didn't interact a lot.

Kudos to the crew for working in drunk Lee. 

The rasengans are about all Naruto can do... So I'm okay with Filler Powered rasengans. They are more a plot tool... but what the hell, they look cool most of the time.

The super powered Shion was cool and the sudden "Nope" from Naruto was good. 

Also Shion wants Naruto. I could see it really. Naruto has plenty of "Chakra" he could help the entire female cast in one night ^^

Overall I liked the filler designs, dragons were cool, and I think it was pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really thought this movie sucked. It was like they forgot to explain parts of the story, then remembered what it was that they forgot and decided to plug it in at the most random moments.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 28, 2008)

It seem that Kyubi didnt exist in this movie...

I mean, is anyone in that movie seriously thought that stupid tentacle can stab through Kyubi Naruto?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

cOk, I admit it. There's one part that I really liked about the Shippuuden movie. The part arter "what's her face" made the barrier and the evil dude ran in there and passed out on her. Epid Lulz.


----------



## SexyNoJutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

I loved this movie.  I loved drunk lee and I loved the last minute where she wanted to have naruto's baby and sakura, lee and kakashi all went "WTF".


All the ladies love naruto!


----------



## Xgamer245 (Apr 28, 2008)

now I think about it...
WHAT THE F**K 
No Kyubi in a movie where a DEMON COUNTRY EXISTS O.o!!!


----------



## dragonfire (Apr 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> cOk, I admit it. There's one part that I really liked about the Shippuuden movie. The part arter "what's her face" made the barrier and the evil dude ran in there and passed out on her. Epid Lulz.


----------



## iander (Apr 28, 2008)

What I find funny is that even if Naruto and the crew didnt save the priestess, I doubt that it would have meant the end of the narutoverse.  I mean cmon, Jiraiya would whoop the villain's ass and im sure Akatsuki wouldnt be ok with someone interfering with their goals so im sure they would whoop ass had it come to it.  I didnt really see the threat there .  Still really liked the movie though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just made this one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> now I think about it...
> WHAT THE F**K
> No Kyubi in a movie where a DEMON COUNTRY EXISTS O.o!!!



Eh, who knows.   We didn't really have a Kyuubi moment in Movie 2, except a brief sympathy scene.



Anyhow, the plots of all 4 movies are all the same, and I wouldn't be surprised if Movie 5 does the same:

1) Naruto is tasked to "escort", which eventually run into the lackies.  (Yes, even Movie 2 counts, for the ferret was their mission).

Which happens to be the person the villian is interested in (Princess in Movie 1, the Temujin in Movie 2, the King and the twerp in Movie 3, the Priestess in Movie 4).

2) Villian wants to take over <insert country or "the world">, but Naruto vows to stop him.

3) Naruto goes in for the final kill with <Insert Name>  Rasengan.

Movie 1 = 7-Colored Rasengan
Movie 2 = Gelel Rasengan
Movie 3 = Moon Rasengan
Movie 4 = Super-Ultra Rasengan (Priestess Boosted Chakra).


*So we can already see the pattern for Movie 5:*

Villian decides to take over <filler country> and somehow get's Sasuke's attention.   At the same time, Konoha gets wind of the villian and Naruto is sent to investigate.   He runs into Sasuke, they have a temporary truce while to defeat the movie villian.   And the villian will be defeated by <insert> Rasengan.

(Since Sasuke is in, I'm wondering if it will be a Fire Rasengan or a Lightning Rasengan, which will get people's attention due to the Wind Training).




BTW, I'm wondering.  Those who have access to the Movie 4 DVD, does it include the deleted scenes.   I'm wondering if the Trailer 1 footage was from an Alpha Animation, which was ditched due to a changed script?


----------



## aceb (Apr 28, 2008)

Great movie. I rewatched it and now on my iPOd


----------



## call to arms (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol, it seems like Naruto finally got some in the end...


----------



## dragonfire (Apr 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> (Since Sasuke is in, I'm wondering if it will be a Fire Rasengan or a Lightning Rasengan, which will get people's attention due to the Wind Training).



HATRED rasengan! because Sasuke has been working on his Hatred! 

oh and Movie 3 = Fat man rasengan


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

I honestly wonder how long they are gonna recycle the same plot formula for their movies and still act like they're doing something new everytime?
Naruto and [insert team members and team captain] are ordered to protect [insert ungreatful bitch/bastard with bad attidude] in [insert some ludicrous filler village], when some fugly filler villains plan to threaten said protectee with some horrible plan to take over the world/village/ country, but Naruto is able to save the day with a rasengan that will definitely be bigger and a different color than the rasengan you saw in the last movie because _that's what sets these movies apart_ , oh yea and on some side plot Naruto teaches the ungreatful bitch/bastard the meaning of friendship and bonds thus melting the heart of yet another filler character in the process.

Yes the formula of these movies has gone so beyond tired and it's really amazing that studio pierot still thinks they're doing something revolutionary here by reinventing the wheel again, and again, and again by adding silly eye catching accesories to it.

On the other hand I did not completely hate this movie despite the fact it was predictable, because in all honesty seeing Naruto act all goofy is completely rare these days as far as the anime goes and seeing him at all is rare as far as the manga is concerned. So I give this movie a 6/10

Wanna guess how Naruto will defeat the villain in the 5th movie? It'll be some giant ass rasengan of gay buttsecks friendship delivered by him and Sasuke , lol just a guess any way


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 28, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> now I think about it...
> WHAT THE F**K
> No Kyubi in a movie where a DEMON COUNTRY EXISTS O.o!!!



Lol, why is that weird?


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I honestly wonder how long they are gonna recycle the same plot formula for their movies and still act like they're doing something new everytime?
> Naruto and [insert team members and team captain] are ordered to protect [insert ungreatful bitch/bastard with bad attidude] in [insert some ludicrous filler village], when some fugly filler villains plan to threaten said protectee with some horrible plan to take over the world/village/ country, but Naruto is able to save the day with a rasengan that will definitely be bigger and a different color than the rasengan you saw in the last movie because _that's what sets these movies apart_ , oh yea and on some side plot Naruto teaches the ungreatful bitch/bastard the meaning of friendship and bonds thus melting the heart of yet another filler character in the process.
> 
> Yes the formula of these movies has gone so beyond tired and it's really amazing that studio pierot still thinks they're doing something revolutionary here by reinventing the wheel again, and again, and again by adding silly eye catching accesories to it.
> ...


for us its tiring, for them its money. As long as naru-tards go and watch the movie in cinema's/buy the DVD's they will recycle the plot over and over again until sales drop then they might think of something new. Gotta see it from a business way


----------



## Rori (Apr 28, 2008)

The whole plot was predictable and a load of crap. The fights were OK. The music great and the end lines of Shion and Naruto pretty funny but definitely not one of my favorite Naruto movies.


----------



## root (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh, this movie was more funner to watch then movie 3, equal to movie 2, not better than movie 1. It was fun seeing Neji as a team leader.

But the fights were just boring. Lee's fight could have been sooo much better with what they put in it. And what's up with Kakashi, Temari and Shika appearing a total 3 seconds?! Oh well. 

Why _do_ they keep repeating the same story over and over? And not just in these movies, they did that same story in the fillers a hundredmillion times too. One Piece had had 9 movies so far, and they switch it up every now and then, and in their fillers too. Bleach's movie was sort of a redo of Soul Society and Hueco Mundo with Ichigo saving yet another girl, but at least their fillers have a more original story. ... Oh well...

This stuff just makes me sigh, and move on to more interesting things to do.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 28, 2008)

Just watched it and i didnt mind it all really, sure it was predictable but other than that i couldnt find much to complain about.

Also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lee + booze + gates = uber win


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 28, 2008)

Did the scene where Chouji's standing by Naruto's grave get cut?  WTF?!


----------



## root (Apr 28, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lee + booze + gates = uber win




*Spoiler*: __ 



That fight didn't work for me. Their excuse to get Lee drunk in an original way was too far fetched, they should've just given him sake instead of a bonbon. Why is this spoilered? This is a movie discussion thread for people who've seen it right?


----------



## serger989 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Did the scene where Chouji's standing by Naruto's grave get cut?  WTF?!



Yeah... I didn't get that myself, looks like they just did that to get people interested in the movie. I myself thought he would actually "die" and then, in some interesting plot driven way, come back to save the day or something. Obviously though, he just needed a pin to change his fatez.

... What crap... At least the previous movies didn't fuck around with false advertisement. I mean, can we honestly say we will see Sasuke next movie? If so... for over 3 seconds? For all we know what they showed in the preview was the entire Sasuke scene in the whole new movie. Can't trust these people anymore 

Seriously though, why can't they just make a cool ninja villain that doesn't have weird ass bangs, a plethora of unique techniques, immense power that surpasses/rivals the good guys and a badass ninja fight at the end. They usually just get one shotted rather then actually fight.


----------



## yamiiguy (Apr 28, 2008)

This was my favourite movie imo 
I bet a Chidori-Rasengan hybrid super attack for the next film


----------



## Radharn (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello guys. I don't know if this has already been asked here and don't know where to put this so... Is there an .SRT file or softsub of this movie out there? Am planning on getting the DVD and putting English subs in it.


----------



## LGDArm (Apr 28, 2008)

Radharn said:


> Hello guys. I don't know if this has already been asked here and don't know where to put this so... Is there an .SRT file or softsub of this movie out there? Am planning on getting the DVD and putting English subs in it.



No, there isn't. You'll have to wait for another group to _maybe_ release a softsubbed version, or OCR DB's sub.


----------



## Radharn (Apr 28, 2008)

LGDArm said:


> No, there isn't. You'll have to wait for another group to _maybe_ release a softsubbed version, or OCR DB's sub.



I guess I'll have to do it the hard way huh. O well thanks for the reply.


----------



## yamiiguy (Apr 28, 2008)

Just watched it again, Shion should really come back in anime filler sometime, it would be pretty funny if she followed him everywhere, it would sort of be a opposite character to all the other female characters in the show.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 28, 2008)

*I hope Naruto got some from that priestess after the end credits, she owes him, big time.... Seriously though I liked the movie, I think the  priestess was into Naruto just a bit...Sakura was a bit of a bitch in this movie, Neji was great this time out...Lee was ok but could have done better. The ending, big surprise...Yeah right...Even though the plot was familiar, I was entertained and thats all that matters...it was a good movie, easily the best of four.*


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't like it.

Did Naruto just do a Spirit Bomb right at the end?


----------



## Rori (Apr 28, 2008)

Didn't like the way the trailer led us on either.

The whole death scene in the teaser lasted longer then what it did at the *start* of the movie.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess all Naruto+Hinata or Sakura FAILED  
lol Someone create a Shion + Naruto FanClub
Great movie , 5/5 from my point of view


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed the movie Nice plot (much better than the previous ones), some nice  fighting (as already mentioned, Lee+gates+booze = instant win ), music that is beyond awesome and great voice acting. Art and animation was pretty good too
Great movie, 9/10


----------



## Lord U (Apr 28, 2008)

*Two thumbs up for Naruto's 4th Movie.*

I liked the movie as well.

I really thought Naruto died after watching the beginning.  It was shocking.
Im glad it didnt turn out that way.

Definitely better than the 2nd and 3rd movies.  
Mmm....If you had to pull me out for an answer to compare this 
versus the first movie, Id say this one was better than the first.  It's really close though.

Fights scenes were kept short and simple.  Not too long and over dramatized.
It was nice to see Naruto in the movie without having to rely on fox chakra.
Its used too much in the tv series and the previous movies, which made it so good.  It was never used or mentioned. Yay.

Sakura is too mean towards Naruto.  She needs to cut him more slack.

And Naruto needs more girls to chase after him since Sakura wont even show shes nice to him when hes awake/paying attention.

- Lord U


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 28, 2008)

I just watched the first part where it started explaining the whole OMG THERE IS EVIL THING THOUSAND YEARS COUNTRY ETC. and all I can think about is, "Lol, even if you fucked up Naruto and Konoha, the Akatsuki would rape you guys, fail villains." It's hard to believe that people like this can be threats to the world when there are much bigger fish out there. XD

Edit: AHAHAHA OH GOD NEJI BURNS NARUTO SO HARD YOU GUYS. It's winful. And why the hell is Naruto so annoyed at being teamed with Neji and Lee? Does he dislike them that much?


----------



## Finvarra (Apr 28, 2008)

I liked this movie, the story and fights were pritty good, also the jokes and snipes at narutos expense were good as well.


----------



## LoT (Apr 28, 2008)

The movie was great and by far the best of all Naruto Movies.


----------



## skysnake44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd say it was the best of the Naruto movies so far. Ending was a bit cheesy but that's just Naruto style.

Also I don't think Naruto understood what the Priestess meant at the end by asking for "help" lol.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2008)

Just finished it.

I honestly really liked it. The relationship between Naruto and Shion was great and the ending was hilarious. 

Lee kicked a lot of ass. Neji and Sakura...deserved better but oh well. 

Certainly better than the last two movies but not quite as good as the first.


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Apr 28, 2008)

skysnake44 said:


> I'd say it was the best of the Naruto movies so far. Ending was a bit cheesy but that's just Naruto style.
> 
> Also I don't think Naruto understood what the Priestess meant at the end by asking for "help" lol.


me too :rofl

i kinda liked it too, i saw only 1 and 2 so far, and this is better than both in my opinion.
i liked the "unusual" animation effects (statues, waterfalls, etc) too!


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 28, 2008)

why havent this scenes on movie 4?
Epic Victory Song


----------



## LoT (Apr 28, 2008)

TorugaSama said:


> why havent this scenes on movie 4?
> Epic Victory Song



I don't know, but I was waiting too for these scene's


----------



## Suzume (Apr 28, 2008)

I watched it yesterday, and it was a lot less crappy than I expected it to be.  Neji didn't get much action, which made me kind of sad, but drunk Lee was hilarious, as always.  I loved the Gai-sensei flashback when he was giving him the bon-bon.  

I just don't like the way they portray Naruto sometimes in fillers and movies.  Specifically, when they thought Shion died and Naruto went up to Neji and started getting in his face about how he was supposed to protect her.  There's a point where there's grief over someone's death (who he didn't like very much anyway, so I don't get his anger ), and then there's just being an asshole to someone who's already down.  I honestly don't think Naruto would do that in the manga.  

And how is Neji not going to realize that someone is a puppet with the Byakugan  

Other than that and a few other moments, I think the movie was decent.  Not great, but decent.  I thought it was funny when Naruto covered himself in pots and pans according to how she said he would die.  I think I agree with most of the posts I've read.  The ending was pretty cheesy, but overall it was better than the second and third movies though falling slightly short of the first.  I just think that movie and filler writers have a hard time writing the personalities of certain characters well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 28, 2008)

TorugaSama said:


> why havent this scenes on movie 4?
> Epic Victory Song


That's teh trailer - probably was done when movie wasn't even half finished yet 

But they actually showed a child's coffin being buried in movie - that's scary enough.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Apr 28, 2008)

iander said:


> I still dont get why people are praising the first movie so much, it was total crap.  Was it the filler chakra armor, the copyable ice moves, the lame ass villans, the boring fights, the rainbow colored chakra that makes everything green again, the out of place film crew that followed them around, or the kunai firing train that made the first movie so much better than the others?



Q-F-FUCKIN-TRUTH

I dont know why people like movie 1 so much, the shit was lame as fuck.  The only thing better in movie one then this one is that the art was a little better.  

And to all the people who feel betrayed or mislead by the movie trailer, ALL OF YOU ARE FUCKING IDIOTS!!! Did you really expect naruto to fucking die? how retarded can you get??? the main character in a manga, named after him, would die in a movie that is basically filler??? wow...


----------



## Monna (Apr 28, 2008)

The movie was okay. Lee was the only character who got any action. What pissed me off is Naruto didn't even get a proper fight.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2008)

ok, i just finished watching the subbed version.

i actually dont like ANY of the movies, but if i had to pick one from the first three i would pick the 2nd as my fav. only because it has gaara in it...

but yeah, these movies have really bad story lines... the whole damsel in distress-esque story.

but luckily, this movie had that, but not the typical type... isnt it weird that all these main filler characters are stubborn? and at the end it always goes 'thanks, u changed me, naruto'... but thank god, they didnt use that in this film. im glad shes still quite stubborn and ddnt scream naruto at the end, she got more of her power from her mom.

but yeah, out of all the films, i think this had the best story, it didnt feel typical and annoying to watch.

only cons that i could add is that the fight were not that good, i was actually expecting it to be packed with taijutsu since 3/4 people in the group are specialised in taijutsu... and i wanted sakura to use more of her medical techs...

naruto was quite disappointing, plus the way they drew neji was just really flat. another sloppy mistake was the coloring, sakura's hand was colored wrong in the injection scene... its really simple, but it appears really sloppy since this IS a film, they didnt do a very good job art checking this. they also used rasengan as a finale, hah thought theyd get sick of it because its used so much in the fillers ¬_¬... but nope... theyre stupidity got them i guess...

also... they CG used for the stone warriors is reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally tacky, much takier than using CG water in a 2nd animation. im also glad norio didnt havne any involvement in this (or did he work on it?), because what he did on the last film was rubbish if i may say so.

lastly, they ironically used thesame designs as one of my old drawings (from '06) for Shion... grrr.... here

overall rating 7.5/10

a story i actually followed unlike the other three.


----------



## Naruchu (Apr 28, 2008)

I liked the movie thought it was better than the other 3 that came out.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2008)

Movie was great


8.5/10

The movie was KINDA cheesy

I mean Shion's whole story felt kind of sad

I felt a difference of atmosphere of this Naruto in the movie and the one I currently see in Shippuden

To there was such a difference that I almost laughed myself to death

The only one we see some major action from is the Lee verse rockman fight and Sakura does very little in this fight

Good to see Neji kicked ass 

The Orochimaru look-alike Yomi should have also done some ass-kicking


The fighting was amazing 

Lee unleashes the gates  

lol @ the end

Overall good movie 

Ask me better than the third movie

First and second however... No way


Also can we get some images from the movie?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 28, 2008)

I actually really enjoyed this movie.  Poor Naruto never gets the girl, he finally does and doesn't realize it.


----------



## yamiiguy (Apr 28, 2008)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> I guess all Naruto+Hinata or Sakura FAILED
> lol Someone create a Shion + Naruto FanClub
> Great movie , 5/5 from my point of view



Afterall Naruto said it himself "I never go back on my word - that's my way of the ninja"


----------



## SharinganMaster07 (Apr 28, 2008)

That movie was great. 10/10 .... ehh, maybe (8-9)/10 but only because the fight scenes were a little slacking, they were too rushed.

Besides that, i hate that naruto didnt to the oodama rasengan, that would have took out all of those ghost men thingy's

Im not sure if naruto's stupidity is overdone, or just on the spot.

Naruto finally gets the girl. Total win. I think she is more suitable for naruto than any of konoha's. I dont mean to be hatin, but hinata's a quiet stalker who never will speak her mind, and sakura thinks she's all that and a bowl of ramen. Its out in the open that Shion likes naruto, and all that naruto's done for konoha, and the world now, he deserves a priestess. Im sad that she was a movie-only character, we need some romance in naruto.

The ending had me rollin on the floor, sadly naruto didnt really catch what shion ment, i'd bet sakura was a little jealous.


----------



## muishot (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden movie sucks.  There is no creativity to the story.  It is the essentially the same story.  It is boring as hell.  As for Naruto's antics, it used to be fun but that too is becoming annoyance.  Basically, it sucks.  There is no creativity.  They just stick to the same idea which is getting old.  As for the battles, they are also suck ass, especially with the part where Naruto is fighting that monster.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 28, 2008)

Does Naruto go Kyuubi in the movie?
o.O;


----------



## sumflip (Apr 28, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Does Naruto go Kyuubi in the movie?
> o.O;


regarding ^

*Spoiler*: __ 



no


----------



## pdq901 (Apr 28, 2008)

They went way overboard with the whole "Naruto's an idiot" thing yet again.  It used to be something that added to his character, now it's something that's beginning to detract IMO.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 28, 2008)

... HOLY FUCKING SHIT, ANKO JUST APPEARED IN NARUTO SHIPPUDEN



I SHAT MY PANTS


----------



## Fluffis (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with it. Though it doesn't further the main story line (of course), it is still good.

I have to say, the scene with Neji and the guys, starting with him prepared for his Gentle Fist was so freakin', bloody, rockin', phat, completely BADASS! It literally gave me goose-bumps. The pan-and-zoom-in, the music... shit, it gives me goose-bumps just thinking about it. 

(Oh, and this is from someone who is not all that much of a Neji fan)

The rest of that fight simply rocked hard!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, didn't realise the sub was out until now. THanks for the links! I'll be watching this tonight!


----------



## Monna (Apr 28, 2008)

Lee was the best part of the movie. The other characters didn't do shit. Naruto was an idiot like in the fillers.

One thing I did love was the music. It was amazing. Shippuuden should use more fast paced rock music like that.


----------



## Naruuby (Apr 28, 2008)

*Anyone seen the 4th naruto movie yet?*

I have. the 4th movie english sub is now available on youtube and veoh.com for those who want to see it. 




AND THE ENDING IS freaking priceless....ROFL


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruto only has 2 moves


----------



## Pandemics (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> I have. the 4th movie english sub is now available on youtube and veoh.com for those who want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The story-line sucked (as true for every naruto movie) but the fights were pretty cool. The animation was awesome though...too bad the actual shippuuden doesn't have that kind of quality.

Yea same...the ending was WTF?


----------



## Monz (Apr 28, 2008)

Why did you post this in the magna section? Anyways I havent watched it yet, but I heard the Lee fight was pretty awesome.


----------



## Superior (Apr 28, 2008)

I watched it today it's awesome


----------



## Naruuby (Apr 28, 2008)

Helix8 said:


> The story-line sucked (as true for every naruto movie) but the fights were pretty cool. The animation was awesome though...too bad the actual shippuuden doesn't have that kind of quality.
> 
> Yea same...the ending was WTF?



The ending was so hilarious. I burst out laughing...ROFL For those who haven't seen the movie, for the love of god, please don't push play.


Link removed


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> I have. the 4th movie english sub is now available on youtube and veoh.com for those who want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Priceless indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2008)

funny cause my friend just told me about it today...but i'm watching it on fridaylol


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 28, 2008)

muishot said:


> Naruto Shippuuden movie sucks.  There is no creativity to the story.  It is the essentially the same story.  It is boring as hell.  As for Naruto's antics, it used to be fun but that too is becoming annoyance.  Basically, it sucks.  There is no creativity.  They just stick to the same idea which is getting old.  As for the battles, they are also suck ass, especially with the part where Naruto is fighting that monster.



Agreed on all accounts.  

I'll just add that despite the first three movies concluding with a Rasengan to the enemies face, Studio Pierrot somehow managed to lull me into a false sense of security.  I really didn't see it coming, so when it finally came it was like a punch to the gut.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 28, 2008)

It needed to show more people who don't get a spotlight. Anko and Temari both made like 3 second cameos but that is it.


----------



## Xgamer245 (Apr 28, 2008)

ANKO IS IN THE MOVIE O.O!!!
Holy SHI7!


----------



## in_exile (Apr 28, 2008)

yea i just watched it yestaday. Hav to say it was a dissapointment ESPECIALLY the ending! i was like ......WTF. And even the scene afta the credits was weird.
Btw i remeba watchin a trailer of the 4th movie like last yr where naruto was getting owned (body being slashed all over the place), then he attempted to use rasengan which for some reason he couldnt. Wat happend to that scene, it looked quite cool.


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 28, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Naruto only has 2 moves


That's all he needs. 

The ending was hilarious. 

I wish Naruto acted more confused though. It seemed kinda dirty if he knew
what Shion was talking about.

BTW, can anyone tell if Sakura was blushing? If she was, the animators did a
crappy job trying to show it.


----------



## in_exile (Apr 28, 2008)

BullMoose said:


> The ending was hilarious.
> 
> I wish Naruto acted more confused though. It seemed kinda dirty if he knew
> what Shion was talking about.



LMAO, i misinterpreted what shion said wen i first watched it. now that i get it, the ending is funnyshit.


----------



## skysnake44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just wished the ending was about 10 seconds longer........just to see some of the reactions lol.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 28, 2008)

BullMoose said:


> I wish Naruto acted more confused though. It seemed kinda dirty if he knew
> what Shion was talking about.



I am sure he had no clue what she meant  But man, that ending was great. Enough to make that movie seem better than it actually was


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 29, 2008)

WOOW GREAT ENDING hahaha

Kakashi and Rock Lee = priceless


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 29, 2008)

Neszup said:


> I find this the best Naruto movie ever, i lol'd so hard at the last scene
> Wanna have my babies?



guess Naruto is just as good (or even better) as Sasuke when it comes to the ladies 



 I can tell from that Sakura is imagining them together and being jealous.


----------



## iander (Apr 29, 2008)

Now that I think about it, Shion's protector dude must have had a pretty painful death.  What the heck do you think that villain did to him, the "operation"? Looked pretty gruesome.


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Apr 29, 2008)

Jiraiya approves of the ending.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 29, 2008)

BullMoose said:


> BTW, can anyone tell if Sakura was blushing? If she was, the animators did a
> crappy job trying to show it.



Or you did a crappy job at watching? 
It was pretty obvious she was blushing, it was just easy to overlook because of Lee's awesome hair.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Apr 29, 2008)

TS_Basilisk said:


> Jiraiya approves of the ending.



rolf. good one


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 29, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> guess Naruto is just as good (or even better) as Sasuke when it comes to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell from that Sakura is imagining them together and being jealous.



Yeah he is getting quite popular with the ladies lately. Unlike the crazy fangirls who only like Emo Ninja Sasuke. The girls Naruto meets likes him because of his fun personality.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Best bit of the whole film.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FsehNy9nag[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, the film was the same old, same old.  This time with a even a BIGGER Rasengan.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto doesn't know he's a natural charmer.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 29, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Naruto doesn't know he's a natural charmer.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Apr 29, 2008)

oook i dont think Naruto got the drift there XD, but poor Kakashi and Lee and sakura, ect.... wow didn't see that coming lol


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2008)

What a fool. Will he ever understand women?


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2008)

The movie was, ok. The animation was definatley a step down from the other 3 movies, which is strange. The tree hopping scenes were godly awful. Even worser than the actual episodes...which i didn't think was possible. The Lee fight was also stupid as hell...>_>

The rest was entertaining though! 
Overall, not bad at all. I'll rate it 6/10. 

I still think the 1st movie holds as the best.

EDIT: also..why did they make Naruto out to be a bigger idiot than he should be? that got really annoying.


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Apr 29, 2008)

Did Naruto get it what she told him there or not?


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2008)

No, he didn't.


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, I thought so as well but I wasn't sure about it.
When it comes to women Naruto is so clueless that it hurts.


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2008)

He won't lose to Sasuke you see. He will resist women until Sasuke gets with one.


----------



## SharinganMaster07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto's a pimp, he knows what she meant, and he's all for it!

The way she put it, i dont think even naruto could of missed that, however they did overexaggerate naruto's stupidity in the movie

Oh jiraiya would be so proud.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 29, 2008)

:rofl

Oh Naruto, you're even worse than me on picking certain things up.


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah for some reason they made Naruto really bloody stupid in this movie.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto is still too innocent. 

I actually haven't watched any of the movies but I'm pretty sure I know what she means there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm telling you,that blonde girl is slutty.


----------



## gaara454545 (Apr 29, 2008)

Guys, if anyone understand the joke, when shion said are your friend (naruto) is stupied ?? and sakura said yes very. 

Please explain...


----------



## Trivub (Apr 29, 2008)

this movie is the best naruto movie up to now. theres no doubt about that.
and oh yeah: the ending was one of the funniest naruto moments so far. it was just well, mature (in the sense that kids dont get it)


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Guys, if anyone understand the joke, when shion said are your friend (naruto) is stupied ?? and sakura said yes very.
> 
> Please explain...



What's hard to understand about that? Naruto says a dumb thing - Shion asks Sakura if Naruto is really this stupid - Sakura of course, replies with Yes Very.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 29, 2008)

yup and the whole sense with Naruto creating a shadow clone rope ladder, and explaining to   Shion how he didn't want to lose anymore friends  while pulling her up is the same exact bullshit he did with Temujin in movie 2. WTF


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

I do think the movies are pretty much the same since the first one, except for the story. 

Show dreadful scenes/big villanz - cut to Naruto - stupid/funny antics - mission - arrogant character to protect - Naruto wins over the arrogant character (Females want his cock, males to be his friend) - show nearly epic fights - Naruto gets revived after getting a beatdown from the big villainz - BIG RASENGAN - Fin.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 29, 2008)

Great story but I still prefer the second movie with Temujin and stuff.I kinda liked the cross culture in Naruto.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 29, 2008)

Just finished this. Yea... There's always a new Movie Variant Rasengan, lol... And why has ever main female lead character (Princess, Priestess, etc) in every Naruto Movie (Except that one with Gaara) always have a lonely life, the same as Naruto... =/

Nice to see Rock Lee kicking ass in this movie. He killed 2 baddies.  Neji didn't do as much as I had hoped but he was still nice to see.

Still the movie was pretty good. I liked the ending song too. When the song was posted here many many many months ago, I really hated it but hearing it now with the movie, it sounds pretty nice.

And the Ending was Lol-worthy.


----------



## Estess (Apr 29, 2008)

The movie was better than the previous ones, probably because of Shion, though I can't say the same with the jutsus.


----------



## Arsenalous (Apr 29, 2008)

this movie was good, id expect more from neji, but its all good. i liked rock lee's fight with that bad guy, it was funny when he took that pill & he said it taste like his medicine, than he went all super sayian on him. the ending was nice,  wow!that was one big rasengan.

i want to say more but i don't know what else to say! good movie 10/10. now i just can't wait for movie 5 to come out & we get to see more of sauske!


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 29, 2008)

It needed more fights. That was the only reason I watched. Neji and Saskura did next to nothing.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto really need to smex this!


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got done watching it.

Stereotypical naruto movie formula, as mentioned in a previous post. Though there were a cple moderate differences. Though i dont think they made naruto as stupid in this movie (compared to others / the series in general) as most of you think. Although ill admit he was a BIT denser then usual.

1. They basicly copied hinata's looks, gave her a dye job and flip flopped her personality to make shion. Meh

2. They tossed a small bone to the mature fans, with shion's last line of dialogue (dont remember anything of this sort being in any of the other movies). The other's got what she was asking right away (hence their reaction, lee's was especially funny) though naruto seemingly had no clue. You'd think after spending 2 years with the J-man, even naruto would have a basic understanding of sex and desire..

Though with his endurance, shion may end up regretting that request


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

What matters is that, she wanted to smex him.  Lee was epic in this movie, to me he basically took the spotlight.
Naruto has to have, each female he protects want his cock at the end.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 29, 2008)

Sakura was a total bitch in this movie wasn't she?


She even joked about Naruto dying, while Lee and Neji was at least concerned.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

She probably didn't think it was serious, since he was saved so cheaply in the fight.


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 29, 2008)

TorugaSama said:


> why havent this scenes on movie 4?
> the song



I wish that was in the movie, it would have been nice to see Naruto finish the main villian by going Kyuubi on his ass instead of a GIGANTIC RASENGAN!!!! 

Dear god, Naruto NEEDS to learn a new move, for the movies sake, because they seem to never want to make Naruto do any filler moves... 

Though I really do wish Naruto went Kyuubi at one point... Movie three did it, and that movie blew, and the parts with Kyuubi Naruto were its only redeeming qualities. I probably would have liked movie four more if Naruto happened to go four tails...

... That would be awesome, too awesome. 

Make it like: :shrooms

Edit: Also got my frist Neg rep from this forum too, yay! I find it ironic that they're calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though, and then smile...

Do they like me being hard on this movie? I guess giving my honest opinion on this movie is just too much for some people.


----------



## root (Apr 29, 2008)

Randompersondude said:


> Edit: Also got my frist Neg rep from this forum too, yay! I find it ironic that they're calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though, and then smile...
> 
> Do they like me being hard on this movie? I guess giving my honest opinion on this movie is just too much for some people.



"they"  ...

Anyway, four-tails Naruto would have spoiled a lot for the japanese viewers who saw this movie when shippuuden was just starting. So they didn't have a lot to work with in making this movie, since they couldn't spoil too much. So Pierrot just had Naruto use all his moves from part 1.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

Hopefully in the 5th, they can actually make Naruto's fight more credible, than same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Buguser (Apr 29, 2008)

Good action, but the plot was just awful. I mean sending lowmid to highmid level ninjas to protect the only person who can save the world? Hell i'd send all of the super high ranking ninjas to protect her. Then have naruto and friends go to the front lines to face stone death! Rock lee owned, naruto got some after the movie.


----------



## Arsenalous (Apr 29, 2008)

i wish those scenes where naruto's getting torn up, would have made it in the movie. it would have been great to see that.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 29, 2008)

I think we can all agree that the plot of this movie pretty much sucks, but Shion is fuckin hot.



EDIT: I've just read the previous posts and I'm really surprised. Lots of you guys really liked this movie more than the previous three. I think the plot was just awful because the villains are too otherworldly powerful. The stone army was quite stupid too. They just kept marching throughout the whole movie. They didn't even blend in well with the 2D characters.

The art wasn't that good too. Movie 3 had better art and animation than this one, I think. Naruto also didn't get to fight seriously. He was just hopping and spamming kagebunshin. I still think the first movie is the best because it had awesome art and animation.

Still, Shion is hot. She's about the hottest female non-canon character I've ever seen.

And I don't think she really meant that he wants Naruto to give her babies. She was saying that he should help her in her task of raising another priestess. Naruto also understood it that way.

Apparently, Kakashi and the others interpreted it differently.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Apr 29, 2008)

*looks up*

....XD

X3

The movie was great, the same plot but had some little details that made it worthy watching.

And the last part was funny as hell!


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 29, 2008)

i thought it was freaking hilarious when naruto acted like he didnt hear her. he was like huh? what? lol hilarious. but i thought it was the best naruto movie made so far. it wasnt allllll that. but it was decent.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 29, 2008)

When the Naruto anime ends with Naruto being Hokage, I hope they show all these filler girls with Naruto. Then Naruto can have his very own harem.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2008)

I watch is movie 2 times already and its so awesome


----------



## Fleecy (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, for once the villains (barring the main one) are actually not all fugly!  And they actually sort of care about each other, too.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> When the Naruto anime ends with Naruto being Hokage, I hope they show all these filler girls with Naruto. Then Naruto can have his very harem.



Yeah, I want the princess from the first movie and the priestess from this movie go wild on each other. Princess X Priestess!!!


----------



## MFauli (Apr 29, 2008)

worst naruto-anime-thingy ever.
i wont even comment on what was so awful...everything.

well, one thing i want to mention:
it?s just super stupid how super powered everyone is. its dragonball at its best...i mean...naruto punched a hole into the stone ground, when he attacked the water-guy at first, with his bare fist, not with a rasengan....and then all those mega attacks, sigh.

one advise: dont watch this movie or forget it, if you dont want to get spoiled about what Kishimoto created in the manga and hasnt yet appeared in the anime series. the movie maker clearly "borrowed" his original ideas.


----------



## kakashiswife32 (Apr 29, 2008)

im just glad that this movie proved naruto isnt afraid of a woman offering her goods (even though he was oblivious to it) unlike sasuke who just straight turns down everyone that does offer it his way


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 29, 2008)

So who wants to start a NarutoxShion FC? It's the only canon filler pairing, after all.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 29, 2008)

BullMoose said:


> So who wants to start a NarutoxShion FC? It's the only canon filler pairing, after all.



No, I want a PrincessXPriestess FC.


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 29, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I think we can all agree that the plot of this movie pretty much sucks, but Shion is fuckin hot.



I think everyone will agree with you there. She is sooooo hot. Her body is
just like post-skip Hinata's. The only difference is that she actually has a better personality. 

Edit: Moonwalker, you yuri perv.


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 29, 2008)

I didn't think it was that bad X3


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 29, 2008)

Lamamee said:


> "they"  ...
> 
> Anyway, four-tails Naruto would have spoiled a lot for the japanese viewers who saw this movie when shippuuden was just starting. So they didn't have a lot to work with in making this movie, since they couldn't spoil too much. So Pierrot just had Naruto use all his moves from part 1.



I never want to single out an individual, so I say 'they', that's all! 

Also, if they didn't want to spoil anything, then why did they show everyone else after the three year time-skip, because at that time I believe it was only Naruto, Sakura, and Gai's team that was shown.

Although, I guess showing a completely awesome move, and a cast of characters that only get very, very, minor parts in the movie are two completely different things after all...

... At least one tail Kyuubi Naruto would be good then


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 30, 2008)

I watched it yesterday and liked it. It had its funny moments, good fights, nice music and lots of Neji


----------



## taichikun14 (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought the movie was okay.  Fights were cool, Naruto's was okay but not amazing (really, watching Kage Bunshins push back stone armies isn't that entertaining) and I was hoping to see a little more kick-ass Sakura with some medical jutsu.  And it was fun to have SOME kind of love interest in it...but....

For me, the biggest bummer was that *NONE of the scenes from that first trailer were in this movie.*  (Naruto getting sliced up by phantom people, the failed Rasengan, the funeral scene with his headband on the tombstone...none of it! ) 

Think they did that intentionally to hype up the movie?  
Or maybe those first trailer scenes were the original idea and they changed their minds and redrew the scenes later on?


----------



## Katsue (Apr 30, 2008)

taichikun14 said:


> For me, the biggest bummer was that *NONE of the scenes from that first trailer were in this movie.*  (Naruto getting sliced up by phantom people, the failed Rasengan, the funeral scene with his headband on the tombstone...none of it! )



Yeah i know, it's rather upsetting. 
I was really really expecting to see more from the trailer but when I watched the whole movie, it felt like watching a long filler episode. 
I loved the first part of it though. That made go OMG NO! xD 
Well I guess the movie is okay. not really great just ok. 
I cant wait for the next one. I hope it really focuses on naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

I would say this movie was more entertaining than the previous ones, thats for sure.


----------



## Gorblax (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for the noob question, but where in the series does this take place? Between which episodes? (Numbers, please.)


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto _*Shippuuden*_ Movie.


----------



## Gorblax (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, which episodes in Shippuden? (Again, sorry for the noob question. I'm going through the series for the first time, and am almost done with the fillers, so if Shippuden is like one continuous arc without any breaks or room for the movie, I wouldn't know.)


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

It seems to be more likely the current episodes ATM.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 30, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Wow, for once the villains (barring the main one) are actually not all fugly!  And they actually sort of care about each other, too.



This post couldn't be more true.


----------



## Gorblax (Apr 30, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> It seems to be more likely the current episodes ATM.



So, if I'm going through the series for the first time, after which episode should I watch it?


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> So, if I'm going through the series for the first time, after which episode should I watch it?



Start from the beginning, the movies aren't a good way of starting late in the series, they're just filler.


----------



## Gorblax (Apr 30, 2008)

I know it's filler. I just want to know where it is in the series chronologically.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> I know it's filler. I just want to know where it is in the series chronologically.



Current, 54+ This is when Naruto and Co come back from their Oro mission beforehand and Naruto is in the Training arc.


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2008)

The movie is set before the current and previous arcs... Actually, regarding how early the movie came out, I'd say it's before Naruto sets out from Konoha in the first arc, placing it in the beginning of Shippuuden... this is due to that we don't see any of Naruto's new jutsu's (say Oodama Rasengan) in the movie...


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 30, 2008)

^What he said.


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

Even said:


> The movie is set before the current and previous arcs... Actually, regarding how early the movie came out, I'd say it's before Naruto sets out from Konoha in the first arc, placing it in the beginning of Shippuuden... this is due to that we don't see any of Naruto's new jutsu's (say Oodama Rasengan) in the movie...



also mentioning the fact that there is absolutely no sign of Yamato and sai yet most of Team Gai is seem throught the entire movie.

This makes me want to think that the movie takes place between the rescue Gaara and Team 7 reunion arcs for a couple of reasons.

1: Temari makes it seem like she's already seen naruto since the time skip

2:As I said, no sign of Yamato and Sai


From What I've seen of the previews from the second Shippuden movie It looks like it takes place right after Sasuke Beats orochimaru since He seems to be on his own whole fighting with Naruto


----------



## Shodai (Apr 30, 2008)

The movie is the best Naruto movie yet. Better than all last 100 manga chapters combined and Shippuuden.

Basically, some dudes are trying to bring back a god so he can rule the world. Tsunade replaces Kakashit because he's so shit on team 7, with Neji as team leader. She also gives them Lee, who does 1000 times better than Sasuke ever did.

Neji owns the shit out of everything he meets, and instead of listening to chuunin lvls like Kakashi does, he tells Naruto to STFU and gives out the orders.

A stone zombie army are marching towards Konoha. Instead of sending Gai in to solo them all, Kakashit fucks up again and doesn't let him engage them all in combat, he tries to crush them with boulders (MAYBE HE LEARNT IT FROM HIS YOUTH) but it fails, because Kakashi = Shit who's plans always fail. Seriously, he should have just sent Gai in.

Anyway, because Naruto is the main character, Neji knows he has to win, so in a display of cunning brilliance he tells him to go ahead and use his plot jutsu to win, while Neji and Lee beat the shit out of the Sound Four, I mean, the ... fuck they didn't even have names, but i'm sure they were uchihas because they need take drugs to = chuunin lvls.

*So in the end, Neji won.*


----------



## Gorblax (Apr 30, 2008)

Even said:


> The movie is set before the current and previous arcs... Actually, regarding how early the movie came out, I'd say it's before Naruto sets out from Konoha in the first arc, placing it in the beginning of Shippuuden... this is due to that we don't see any of Naruto's new jutsu's (say Oodama Rasengan) in the movie...



So, between which episodes is that? (Numbers, please.)


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

I liked he movie.  However I am tired of the princess storyline, and like others I was upset that the trailer had very little to do with the movie.  I expect the same for Sasuke one now


----------



## tocoldtotouch (Apr 30, 2008)

I am sure everyone noticed that Shion looks like a blonde Hinata. I am not into the whole blonde tradition like most others.


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

This movie was good,not the best,But good


----------



## Shadowace (Apr 30, 2008)

what player are you using to watch? windows, divx and quicktime arn't working


----------



## MS81 (Apr 30, 2008)

where's the scene when Kakashi use raikiri?


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 30, 2008)

Best part was at the end after the credits.

Naruto is one clueless yet lucky dog eheheheheh.


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Apr 30, 2008)

Shadowace said:


> what player are you using to watch? windows, divx and quicktime arn't working



Try VLC Media Player. It's the only player I use anymore.




MS81 said:


> where's the scene when Kakashi use raikiri?



The first time is during the fight that starts at 1:17:42(where the effect is seen), second time at 1:27:11(where you actually see him using it).


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Apr 30, 2008)

*Naruto Shippuuden the movie: credits and critiques*

Just watched the Shippuuden Movie. Those who know me well enough know that I like to comment on everything.

Before I begin, I must warn people who think that I'm just about to bitch about how stupid the movie was - I'm not going to. I will simply point out particular parts that caught my attention (both in positive and negative sense) and my reaction to those. Overall, there are more negative comments, but what can one expect from a filler movie? 

For once, I'm going to start with all the good stuff.

1. *Great drawing*
For the most part, really good effects. Very detailed and colorful. Although, as anime makers like to 'goof off,' IMHO, they overused the 'oversimplified' images of characters in 'pissed off' and 'embarrassed' (mostly for Naruto) modes. I don't really like grossly deformed faces filling my screen all the time... But aside from that, great drawing. In some cases it even looked animated, not just drawn (the stone soldiers and the forest).

2. *Interesting jutsus*
Most of the jutsus were quite amazing (also goes back to the quality of drawing). I liked water and earth techniques in particular.

3. *The priestess's and others' actions were hilarious at some moments*
The way the priestess complained about everything in the beginning was quite funny. And even before that, how she joked about Naruto being beheaded  
Naruto's 'armor' made of... (what the hell was it made of?) was just a laughing stock. Dude, are you forgetting that you're a ninja? A sheet of metal doesn't really cut it...  
Lee's drunkedness - LMAO. Is he still on medicine? Quite an addict  
In general, one hour out of the whole movie worth of pure, clean, "We are the anime makers, so we do what we want"-style fun.

4. *Priestess didn't die*
I was expecting that, but it didn't happen. I was happy. Really.

And then some bad stuff.

1. *Naruto was a 'normal' ninja for once *
IMHO, It doesn't suit him to be normal. Whoever that dark-... M...whoever it was, he would be no match for Kyuubi's powers if it was actually all true. Nor would those chakra-eating ninjas. Not a single Kyuubi mode, give me a break! I think, Kyuubi himself would was really insulted at the very end, when Naruto was fighting that dark-... M... - because he didn't get to show him who was the boss around there. To scare him at push him back to the shadows... And even earlier, all those ghost soldiers... even 1-tail mode Naruto would wipe them all out... I'd rather see that than a bunch of Bunshins pushing them off the cliff...

2. *Technology conflict* 
At the very beginning, the soldiers had both tourches and electric lighting... choose one or the other, for God's sake  

3. *Army of stone soldiers filled with ghost souls* 
Hm... I'd use something more effective. Stone is... very immobile and, well, pathetic-looking viewed as an army of someone that powerful as that M... damn, what was his name?
Moreover, arrows can't really pierce stone... but the guard captain was quite surprised that they didn't 

4. *The all-powerful M...(darn, I'm too lazy too look what his name was)* 
I would just sit in the cave, waiting for everyone to find me and seal me. Yeah... sounds like a good idea  
Reminds me of "Zorg and Pals" from Yu-Gi-Oh Abridged
-I'll just sit in this cave and wait for all of them to come...
- *Laugther* 

5. *Chakra-winers *
I don't get it. Did those 4 consider themselves ninjas or not? All they did was complaining that they wanted more chakra...

6. *"Forever turned into Priestess" jutsu*
I think, the guy just didn't know that ninjas could make clones and do transformation. Seriously, the idea was good. But... Why not ask others if there was a better way... Make 10 decoys and have fun... No need to try so hard, IMHO...

7. *Rasengan-making charm*
There was some hidden energy in that charm, but it surely wasn't ordinary chakra, nor Naruto was supposed to be able to make Rasengan out of it, because it had different nature. Different enough not to make sense. It reminded me of two things: Naruto fillers episodes about Star Village and Goku's Spirit Bomb  

8. *Chibi-Kimimaro-hair-style of the Priestess*
What is this obsession with tying one's hair at the very end so it forms an odd shape and looks like a hay stock?

9. *Overall story*
I think, none of that would have happened if the altar of the M... wasn't guarded by 3 pathetic swordsmen... It presents a weird coorelation between the importance of someone/something and the way it's guarded. Certainly, it's less important to guard the evil demon than the priestess, whose powers are only needed if the demon escapes... yeah... makes wicked sense... but it allowed the story to happen, so, why not?

10. *Ending*
There *was* no ending. Molten lava everywhere. Yeah, great. It's not important to see how everyone is doing. You can't stop watching at lava... it's red... it looks hot... credits are over... WTF?


Overall, Naruto Filler Movie  Deal with it


----------



## Fay (Apr 30, 2008)

All I know is that I'm glad it had zero narusaku in it. Yayyy to Narutoxfillergirlwholookslikehinata.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Apr 30, 2008)

Never saw it but it must've been good haha.


----------



## gaara454545 (May 1, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> What's hard to understand about that? Naruto says a dumb thing - Shion asks Sakura if Naruto is really this stupid - Sakura of course, replies with Yes Very.



Ok, what is that dumb thing ?? that what i wanted to know ???


----------



## halfhearted (May 1, 2008)

Moving this to the TV section, so it can be merged with the appropriate discussion thread.


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

Nice critique His name was Mouryou btw  And it should be in the discussion thread, which where it probably will be moved


----------



## Miranger (May 1, 2008)

The movie was alright i suppose it had its moments but like many already said naruto filler movie at best no plot from the anime (which is usually never expected) and it did have a nice pace to it... except the obvious moments where she runs off in the woods and he has to chase her... u knew a speech was coming. The chakra eating dudes were preety weak...  and the mouryou was verry short just really long to develop.
Just a quick question: when did this movie come out in JP? was this the DVD version or what.


----------



## Koppachino (May 1, 2008)

It was ok, nothing really speical. I expected it to be predictable, and it was, for the most part. And some parts were just wrong, as Gaara from the Desert said:


Gaara from the Desert said:


> I think, none of that would have happened if the altar of the M... wasn't guarded by 3 pathetic swordsmen... It presents a weird coorelation between the importance of someone/something and the way it's guarded. Certainly, it's less important to guard the evil demon than the priestess, whose powers are only needed if the demon escapes... yeah... makes wicked sense... but it allowed the story to happen, so, why not?



Exactly. If there was something that can destroy the world, why guard it with a few swordsman who can do nothing against 3 ninjas? I understand that the makers have to do this for it to have a storyline, but ruins it a bit for me. 

Overall, not a bad movie. Good for timepass.


----------



## John Connor (May 1, 2008)

my god...

they finally get a half decent story going in a movie only to completely destroy it with weak fights and enemies

if its a naruto movie you can guarantee that there will be a super retarded rasengan variant at the end


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

The movie aired in theaters in August 2007, but got released on DVD last Wednesday


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 1, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Never saw it but it must've been good haha.



If you're not going to watch it, at least youtube the ending. Its the best part of the entire movie imo. 

The reason why Naruto didn't do anything or go Kyuubi mode as someone earlier in this thread has mentioned is that the movie takes place just before the Save Gaara Arc so Pierrot didn't want to spoil the anime watchers going to watch the movie by showing them Oodama Rasengan and how far he has taken Kyuubi Mode when they haven't even seen it on TV yet.

And yeah, I don't get why Tsunade didn't send Kakashi and Gai to guard the *All important, only person in the World capable of saving the World from evil* Priestess and let the fodder (AKA lower ranked ninjas) deal with the fodder army instead. Lol...


----------



## PradaBrada (May 1, 2008)

Shodai said:


> The movie is the best Naruto movie yet. Better than all last 100 manga chapters combined and Shippuuden.
> 
> Basically, some dudes are trying to bring back a god so he can rule the world. Tsunade replaces Kakashit because he's so shit on team 7, with Neji as team leader. She also gives them Lee, who does 1000 times better than Sasuke ever did.
> 
> ...





*100% FUCKING PROOVED*​


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

there's already a thread about this.... post the links there


----------



## Lok (May 1, 2008)

Great movie, probably the best... bad theme song though.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 1, 2008)

Gaara from the Desert said:


> 6. *"Forever turned into Priestess" jutsu*
> I think, the guy just didn't know that ninjas could make clones and do transformation. Seriously, the idea was good. But... Why not ask others if there was a better way... Make 10 decoys and have fun... No need to try so hard, IMHO...



Henge ends after death. He obviously wanted the villains to believe they had really killed her.


----------



## Tex (May 1, 2008)

So...at the very end of the movie...after the credits...did she pretty much ask Naruto to help her make babies?

Cause that's what it seemed like.


----------



## BAD BD (May 1, 2008)

DjVamp187 said:


> So...at the very end of the movie...after the credits...did she pretty much ask Naruto to help her make babies?
> 
> Cause that's what it seemed like.



Yes


----------



## Toffeeman (May 1, 2008)

Meh, I dunno, I found most of the movie boring really. The villains were grossly underdeveloped and the fights, as a result, were uninspiring. I did think the storyline had potential though, and was clearly the primary focus the entire time, unlike the last movie.

The main plus point for me was actually Shion, just because I liked her character design. Am I alone in thinking she was a hottie? The scene near the end when she transformed was pretty much fap-worthy. 

(Oh yeah, some of the music was pwnsome as well)


----------



## Mek Blaze (May 1, 2008)

DjVamp187 said:


> So...at the very end of the movie...after the credits...did she pretty much ask Naruto to help her make babies?
> 
> Cause that's what it seemed like.



The ending after the credits made the movie an absolute win! Looks like they'll be making some babies!


----------



## Petzie (May 1, 2008)

Lol, screw Sasuke and "restoring his clan", looks like Naruto has a princess baby to make.

That ending was funny.

Ending song wasn't though.
Lie lie lie la lie? Eh.

Wasn't expecting it to end so soon after the volcano, but I was glad the princess didn't die. She was such a Naruto fangirl. 
I was really confused though during the main fights, I don't like how it skipped Sakura being able to move again after getting bitten in the neck and I think there should have been more on that "princess" death and transformation technique.

Drunk Lee = Win.

And Naruto was... Naruto again. It's nice to actually see him as the main character who isn't the underdog for once.

That ending... Just lol. I love how they threw it in.
Sakura seemed pissed off


----------



## lakeshow318 (May 1, 2008)

movie was definitely in the top 2.  i actually liked the bad guys-- thought the injecting chakra thing was pretty cool.  too bad they ran out of money or something and decided to kill off everybody in like 2 minutes.  (what was up with that???)  the ending though put it over the top.  totally highlarious.  gambate naruto!


----------



## esoteric808 (May 1, 2008)

very good movie, liked it alot more than the previous ones


----------



## Iwillbethebest (May 1, 2008)

*Naruto Movie 4 Doesn't Match It's Trailer. (spoilers)*

idk bout u guys if u've seen it or not but whenthe movie finished i was quite disappointed, in the trailer it was shown that naruto gets beaten by some dar kfigures and we see some dark purple entities and naruto attempts to use rasengan and fails and then his funeral we see his tombstone with his headband on and then we see the crew and sakra kneeling mourning etc.

none of those happens in the movie, any explanation to why that is? the only thing matching was naruto pierced in the chest nothing else matches after that.
i was extremely disappointed after seeing this


----------



## SLEDGE (May 1, 2008)

In the trailer, we saw naruto useing Kyuubi, in the movie... 0 kyuubi... so yes the trailer's was shit


----------



## Iwillbethebest (May 1, 2008)

i know
any specific resons fo that?
i mean the movie itself ws pretty good but of course after seeing 
those crazy trailers it revved me up and then the movie doesnt show it??
extremely disappointed anyone know why they did tht?


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 1, 2008)

tocoldtotouch said:


> I am sure everyone noticed that Shion looks like a blonde Hinata. I am not into the whole blonde tradition like most others.



Yeah...but it worked out ok since Shion has a totally different personality. Guess Naruto has a choice between a priestess (Shion) or princess (Hinata)...lol...j/k


----------



## legendoflink3 (May 1, 2008)

Okay after the credits naruto pretty much got laid. On to other things. I find this ironic the one thing sakura said based on a theory ofcourse. A theory that naruto will die and lose the kyubi and get brought back to life. In the process he will realize that kyubi not only messed up his chakra but also his brain. lol. sakura said it.  "maybe you should try dieing, it might be the only thing to get rid of your stupidity"


----------



## Xgamer245 (May 2, 2008)

huh... I though the theme song was awesome cause it relates to the climax of the movie for me when....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shion was about to sacrifice herself in that dark hole thing and she was like "Naruto you're a liar" and then Naruto pulled her out




That movie honestly made me cry because I thought it was going to be an unhappy ending but what do you know Naruto comes and saves the day 

lie lie lie lie
cry cry
the 2 main words really in the theme song that stick out to me...


----------



## no18 (May 2, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I liked he movie.  However I am tired of the princess storyline, and like others I was upset that the trailer had very little to do with the movie.  I expect the same for Sasuke one now



In the next movie Sasuke will be the spoiled princess. Will Naruto win him over??!! 

Also, awesome job to dattebayo on the translation of 'stoned army' and 'take that, stoner'. I lol'd.

Looking at the credits, what's with them using Korean animators even for the movie? The animation quality is noticeably poor considering its a movie. Naruto's acting at the beginning was really awkward and overexaggerated.

Overall it was ok.


----------



## Naruko (May 2, 2008)

Aug 2008 is the next movie, I believe.

The movie in which 'Naruto dies' already came out - it's currently available on Dattebayo's website and other places.


----------



## Altron (May 2, 2008)

Seriously Naruto has so many opportunities to get *ahem* L**d, he should go for it next time who knows maybe 2 movies from now


----------



## Batina (May 2, 2008)

TS_Basilisk said:


> Jiraiya approves of the ending.




Hadnt had such a good laugh in a while.

As of the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Minuses:

1) Starts slow - Naruto is an asshole - he should atleast defeated those 3 bad guys, then let Neji save Shion. Dont like that.

2) Those four bad guys are kinda pathetic.

3) Take in mind that this movie was out almost a year ago - storyline developed much in that amount of time.

4) Shion is too Hinatish once she comes around.

5) Hadnt realised the "Ill save you Naruto" scene, at least not in first go - when future Shion tells blushing Shion at the water how to save Naruto.
I dont like movies where I have to rewind because I did not catch the moral the first time - bad script.

6) WHERE IS THE KYUBI FFS - COME ON, those are the best scenes



Pluses:

1) More to story than you can see in 1 watching

2) I like some drama between the fights.

3) Never seen "Wanna fuck" proposal and "Evel lives in bad ppl hearts" moral for kids - packed in almost a same sentence. This is priceless. 

4) Finally KB can do RSG


----------



## Lirik (May 2, 2008)

the last minute was epic...

NaruPrincess IMO

She should be put into the actual anime/manga and and marry Naruto.


----------



## Batina (May 2, 2008)

Lirik said:


> the last minute was epic...
> 
> NaruPrincess IMO
> 
> She should be put into the actual anime/manga and and marry Naruto.




I can already see it:

Naruto heads out with Jirayia again - comes back of legal age and they re-name the Naruto Shippuuden into:

NARUTO - NINE HENTAI TAILS


----------



## Nekki (May 2, 2008)

Iwillbethebest said:


> idk bout u guys if u've seen it or not but whenthe movie finished i was quite disappointed, in the trailer it was shown that naruto gets beaten by some dar kfigures and we see some dark purple entities and naruto attempts to use rasengan and fails and then his funeral we see his tombstone with his headband on and then we see the crew and sakra kneeling mourning etc.
> 
> none of those happens in the movie, any explanation to why that is? the only thing matching was naruto pierced in the chest nothing else matches after that.
> i was extremely disappointed after seeing this



Funny thing is that they did show all that so i don't know what movie you were watching (short attention span? D


----------



## FireEel (May 2, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Funny thing is that they did show all that so i don't know what movie you were watching (short attention span? D



Really? I didn't see any of those either.

What were those dark entities that Naruto was fighting? I know they are surely not dragons, and he had a huge number of cuts or something too. And when did he go kyuubi?! I can't believe I missed that out!


----------



## sweep (May 2, 2008)

imo silliest movie rasengan but the most fun to watch naruto movie by far.


----------



## Catterix (May 2, 2008)

FireEel said:


> Really? I didn't see any of those either.
> 
> What were those dark entities that Naruto was fighting? I know they are surely not dragons, and he had a huge number of cuts or something too. And when did he go kyuubi?! I can't believe I missed that out!



Well that thing is just a very common happening in all films. Some material was put into the trailer, but towards the end of production, was dropped, this happens so much in films, yet each time people make a fuss.


----------



## scottlw (May 2, 2008)

most of the time i think they let you down in the movies but its always good and always got a little bad spot


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2008)

This movie was bleh. Naruto's arsenal is severely lacking. They make it seem as if he can't use explosive tags or summonings. Spamming taijuu kage bunshin is not entertaining. Especially when they all get pwnt for no reason.

Lee fights were fun. Neji did the damn thing. Sakura was alright.

And yes I too am disappointed in the cuts. I could have sworn it would have been a whole lot more crazy fight, that Naruto vs. Darkness. It was like he flailed around and got killed like a noob. whatever. Story was bout as bad as filler.

5/10. I'm being nice since i like the series.


----------



## Nekki (May 2, 2008)

FireEel said:


> Really? I didn't see any of those either.
> 
> What were those dark entities that Naruto was fighting? I know they are surely not dragons, and he had a huge number of cuts or something too. And when did he go kyuubi?! I can't believe I missed that out!



Oh isaw the dark things were part of the dragon. But it's true he didn't perform a rasengan


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 2, 2008)

They cut the parts of that trailer out that's why you shouldn't believe the current movie 5 trailer.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 2, 2008)

I flicked through it briefly after getting it but from what I saw I don't want to see it in it's complete form. I didn't bother watching the 3rd movie and most of the fillers either. Before browsing I knew there was a bit about Naruto supposedly dying - which was a dream that happened at the very beginning. TKB just got on my nerves because it can't be too much of a stretch for Naruto to use his limited techniques in a useful clever way, especially since they have such a large variation in their usage.

Plus points include having Neji acting as jounin, animation was pretty good from what I could tell and the Lee taijutsu action shots were pretty nice.

So the film overall recieves a "meh" rating from me.


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (May 2, 2008)

*Could Naruto have baby on the way? (Latest Movie)*

Just watched the shippuuden movie and at the end she was talking about having a baby with him. Think they did it?


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2008)

no18 said:


> In the next movie Sasuke will be the spoiled princess. Will Naruto win him over??!!





anywho the movie was okay for me as well. i enjoyed it more then the 2nd and the 3rd...kinda. :/ the ending theme made me cringe. but then again all the ending themes for the movies are horrible.


----------



## Even (May 2, 2008)

this belongs in the Movie Discussion thread, but anyways, Naruto is too stupid to realize what she really meant


----------



## Even (May 2, 2008)

I hated the ending theme of the first one, but it kinda grew onto me... Now I actually like it  The ending theme of the 2nd movie, I've liked since the start  The 3rd one....... Don't remember what song that was


----------



## Temp_Position (May 2, 2008)

nah, he's too innocent to realize what she meant.


----------



## Fuujin (May 2, 2008)

Rock Lee pwns so bad in this movie it isn't even funny.


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2008)

Even said:


> I hated the ending theme of the first one, but it kinda grew onto me... Now I actually like it  The ending theme of the 2nd movie, I've liked since the start  The 3rd one....... Don't remember what song that was



 the vocals are horrible for the first movie. all i remmber from the 2nd movie was the words "bing bang" thrown somewhere in there and i honestly don't remember the 3rd movie's song either but it was probably very bad too.

overall this movie reminded me a lot of the first one....


----------



## Jaga (May 2, 2008)

lol that was funny. he was like he'll do whatever it takes... lol..naruto-kun he's so pimp sometimes


----------



## zaphood (May 2, 2008)

must have slept through that bit.... mind started to wander after that plot from the first 3 movies started to repeat itself again.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 2, 2008)

zaphood said:


> must have slept through that bit.... mind started to wander after that plot from the first 3 movies started to repeat itself again.


It was at the very end of the movie, after ending credits

//HbS


----------



## aceb (May 2, 2008)

Bloody brilliant.
A tad confusing in some parts.

Who else got goosebumps when you think she sacrifices herself then Naruto pulls her out!?


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2008)

i think he knew exactly what he was agreeing to


----------



## Tre_azam (May 2, 2008)

Even said:


> this belongs in the Movie Discussion thread, but anyways, Naruto is too stupid to realize what she really meant



more like too stupid to actually know how to do it


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 2, 2008)

Filler, everything about the movie was filler.


----------



## Tre_azam (May 2, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Filler, everything about the movie was filler.



 i dont think he meant it seriously...

i like your name btw


----------



## Naruto San (May 2, 2008)

Just ended watching the movie - Sakura and Hina have new competition. I was expecting Sakura to hit him after he said that... I want to know what happened after this supposed "fin".


----------



## ninja man (May 2, 2008)

that would be hilarious


----------



## Naruto San (May 2, 2008)

I just watched it and I still don't get why Kakashi and the other jounins couldn't go nuts with raikiri and other techniques on the statues before the end.

Did they keep on regenerating?


----------



## Hana (May 2, 2008)

I don't want to say I _hated_ it, but I want to say that I was disappointed. Previous Naruto-based movies should have told me that, but I still get my hopes up. The trailer hyped me up for a possible interesting storyline, but it just didn't end up being as interesting as I was expecting. The only parts that I liked were the Rock Lee drunk on Naruto's back, Naruto "bishie" hair-flip, and the princesses "proposal".


----------



## maximilyan (May 2, 2008)

of course. narut has a lot of stamina, and perhaps a lot of mini mees. it can only lead to one conclusion. give it 9 months and call it junior.


----------



## FireEel (May 2, 2008)

Meh Naruto should have left a kage bunshin back with her.


----------



## the box (May 3, 2008)

lee was crazy as hell i have never seen so much win in 1 character

and the ending was funny


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2008)

The movie was pretty good in my opinion. A classic Naruto was shown in the movie, the Naruto that never gives up no matter what and actually ends up succeeding in the end. I found it interesting how the Princess was about to sacrifice herself to defeat Moruyou, but Naruto refused to end things that way. Usually in animes or movies simliar to Naruto, a character sacrifices themself for the sake of the protagonists.


----------



## squeakinclarinet (May 3, 2008)

well i watched it was alright but when the movie ended i remenbered that it was just a filler.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 3, 2008)

The ending was the best ever.


----------



## raxor (May 3, 2008)

Imo the best of the naruto ovies this far, shame they ended it with another super rasengan though. 

But there were some neat fanservice and i'm happy with that


----------



## Petzie (May 3, 2008)

no18 said:


> Also, awesome job to dattebayo on the translation of 'stoned army' and 'take that, stoner'. I lol'd.



Haha, I liked that too.
I'm not entirely sure what the original Japanese meaning was, but I knew DB had done a good job with the English version xD

Bleh, did anyone else find parts of it REALLY confusing though?
I didn't get most of the mother/sealing/barrier/same body/demon stuff. So I just kinda assumed it would turn out alright (which it did, anyway).

But I am really still annoyed about how Sakura randomly recovered from being bitten in the neck after falling from the top of a tree and the "princess" being killed - it's obvious Neji helped her, but it was really lazy of them to cut that out and then just show them at a new scene in the forest with the fake Princess body when Naruto and Lee turned up.

Drunk Lee on Naruto's back was hilarious though.


----------



## King Scoop (May 3, 2008)

I just want to know why they called them Team 7, when half the members are from Team Gai? Especially since the one leading the team is one of them. Why didn't they just called it Team Neji?

Anyways I thought it was pretty good. I actually laughed at numerous points during the movie. I'd place it first or second among the 4 movies.


----------



## Hasume Hatake (May 3, 2008)

My friend told me about it.It is so awsome! ^_^


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

King Scoop said:


> I just want to know why they called them Team 7, when half the members are from Team Gai? Especially since the one leading the team is one of them. Why didn't they just called it Team Neji?



Probably because Tsunade originally called for Naruto, Sai/Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi, but two of them were unavailable (Kakashi trying to stop the stone soldiers and Sasuke left the village ages ago). Lee was substituting for Sasuke and Neji was substituting for Kakashi. If it was "Team Neji", Tsunade probably would have made that a permanent group. It was temporary, so that's why she called for "Team 7." 

But I get what you're getting at.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 4, 2008)

The movie was okay. a step up from the garbage 3rd movie that i only watched cause it had norio figh scenes. Shion is the first movie character im gonna mniss. At first she was basically is rehash of previous movie damsel (they hate naruto and are rude at first and then grow to trust and like him) but something about her (SHE WAS FREAKIN CUTE LOL!!) and how they developed her character really worked. The ending was classic and very well done. I am a little dissapointed in sakura response. Thought she would at least seem a little hostile to Shion proposition to Naruto especially after the whole "womanly body" crack Shion made to Sakura which was funny.


----------



## Kage (May 4, 2008)

disappointed with sakura's response? i'm relieved actually. i think if anything she would have taken her hostility out on an unsuspecting naruto. cause let's face it, she's clobbered him for dumber reasons that are usually beyond his control


----------



## KingBlaze (May 4, 2008)

It Was Ok
The Best Part Was Middle And Ending


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (May 4, 2008)

The movie is okay with balanced action, drama, and comedy.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 4, 2008)

kageneko said:


> disappointed with sakura's response? i'm relieved actually. i think if anything she would have taken her hostility out on an unsuspecting naruto. cause let's face it, she's clobbered him for dumber reasons that are usually beyond his control



She didnt have to attack shion but comon Naruto deserved a pounding for his stupid reply or a preemptive pounding by sakura


----------



## Kage (May 4, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> She didnt have to attack shion but comon Naruto deserved a pounding for his stupid reply or a preemptive pounding by sakura



he did? 

the boy wasn't intentionally being a pervert. he did nothing but answer honestly to what seemed like an innocent enough question from a friend who was asking for his help. that doesn't sound like something that should earn him a punch in the face...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2008)

it was ok i agree the middle and ending was the best


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 4, 2008)

What is the correct translation at the end?!?! Anyways do you think they got it on, and if so did the Kyuubi awaken? 

Hopefully there will be some hentai of Naruto "assisting" the priestis.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 5, 2008)

Hey, I just watched it and realised something. Dont know if this has been mentioned, but those worm/snake like things bare a remarkable similarity to creatures named Goa'uld on a show I used to watch called stargate. They enter a persons body giving them extra strenght and endurance, as well as faster healing abilities. When they entered a body, the bodies eyes glowed, exactly like how it happened in the Naruto movie. I wonder if the writers for the movies got the idea.


----------



## aceb (May 5, 2008)

Bloody brilliant.
A tad confusing in some parts.

Who else got goosebumps when you think she sacrifices herself then Naruto pulls her out!?

Also how old was Shion, cuz she had tits lol. Even cussed Sakura about not having any.


----------



## [MA]Sinister666 (May 8, 2008)

*Just watched it with subs, finally I might add.... -.-" I quite enjoyed it. I loved the emotional bits, especially when she's about to... Well, for those who haven't seen it, that would ruin it...

Though, I must say I loved the ending (after the credits). Those whove watched it, will understand what I'm talking about... I wish they had based Naruto Shippuuden Movie 2: Bonds, from this, that was the ending would have a have a real purpose instead of just a good laugh...*


----------



## Elite Naruto (May 8, 2008)

It was a good movie i liked it but i like all naruto it could of had some kurbbi action in it that was bad. I love the end so much once i got what they ment i laugthed so hard i couldent talk for a copple of hours.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (May 8, 2008)

I think the movie was pretty good and had a great story. I liked Shion character development and of course, the way Naruto never gave up, even when she was about to seal Mouryou and die, Naruto saved her.

the landscapes were well painted and the special effects were cool for Naruto.

I really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## lodmad (May 8, 2008)

The movie was ok. What I don't understand is why villains in movies of Naruto can't be ninja's with normal chakra and have always strange powers with some weak points. Boss fights are always finished with a different color and size rasengan and bosses are never normal humans.
Aside from that the movie was good.

Final notes: a little less action from Naruto than what I expected and they cut the part of the trailer where Naruto gets scratched on the face inside the volcano, which I loved.


----------



## Bender (May 12, 2008)

LOL

Now it's official 

Naruto is the new series pimp


----------



## ChibiKibi (May 13, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Now it's official
> 
> Naruto is the new series pimp


Amen to that 

Oh how true that is....I bet there was a secret pimp-passing ceremony, kind of like the torch in the olympics, only with like...some kind of baton or something...in which Sasuke sealed off the passing of his pimphood to post-timeskip Naruto 

As for the movie itself...
It was ... okay :]  Shion annoyed me a little, but animation was good, and it was better than most of the other movies  

And Naruto with his slow-mo Herbal Essences moment at the river was just ...


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2008)

i'm qatching it and i'm like: great, great, unexpectedly great, and at the end ohhh crap this is how naruto movie shud like. they totally ruined it at the end.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (May 13, 2008)

I watched the first 10 minutes.  When it started out like very single Naruto filler (Naruto yelling at his teammates in front of Tsunade, and then Tsunade explaining why each one is there) I got bored and turned it off.  And from reading the previous posts, the villains are about the same as every other movie...

Is the fighting animation good?  That might make me fast forward it, otherwise....


----------



## ArctumJA (May 13, 2008)

It was okay, but way better than the other 3. So in comparison with the others, it was wicked. 

The ending was unexpected, though. /sarcasm


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2008)

In the middle of watching it.

Lee's fight seemed to suck with 5th Gate being painstakingly slow and the enemy's defeat somewhat anticlimactic (he had a better fight in the third movie).

Also, Sakura can't fight for shit once again unfortunately and Naruto is as stereotypical as ever.

The plot is awful with the common girl who is like Naruto when he was younger and Naruto changing that person and her not caring but Naruto showing her the power of friendship.

But I am enjoying it overall.

And lol at that guy who turned into the girl.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 24, 2008)

lol last night I watched this again ^^
so awesome


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2008)

OMG the ending was awesome.

Naruto scores big time!


----------



## Nayrael (May 25, 2008)

The only good thing about movie was Lee's fight (since it was the only true fight). Everything else was, how should I say it? Boring? The movie could have used at least two more fights.

Ah yes, and the ending was legendary.


----------



## clemy (May 27, 2008)

hmm it wasn't really that bad/boring...i mean i didn't really enjoy the other naruto movies either so what do i know


----------



## Cloudane (May 27, 2008)

I think it's going to take a few re-watches of this movie before I really understand what's going on hehe.

Yeah, I enjoyed it though.  Can't help wondering what happened after Naruto unwittingly accepted the girl's offer to make babies with her XD

And drawn anime on top of CGI was just weird.  Kind of cool, but didn't really look right IMO.

Edit: Also... I didn't take that much notice, but now that you mention it, the movies are indeed pretty much the same!  Naruto gets a mission to guard some stroppy member of royalty who doesn't deserve to be protected from anything, they argue, he makes them change their attitude and "not give up", Big Rasengan on Bad Guys, and they end up friends.

Movie 1: Stroppy princess who's seen a vision and thinks she's going to die soon.  Naruto shows her that you should never give up and accept "fate".

Movie 4: Stroppy priestess who's seen a vision and thinks she's going to die soon.  Naruto shows her that you should never give up and accept "fate".

Lulz   If the movies get any more of a repeating formula going it'll end up like Pokemon.  "Team Badguys Blast off at the Speed of Light!"  "Oh gosh it's Team Badguys, I'd never have recognised them with those fake moustashes" etc


----------



## bahferretboy (Mar 2, 2010)

edit:
sorry thought this was the first and only page of the thread  Just checked the 1st one


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks. The hq version will be out next week?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 20, 2011)

> Naruto Shippuuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower stream [LQ] sub
> 
> link#2
> 
> Manga



Whaaaaaaaaaat??????????? Full movie??? Oh my God but where does it come out??????? The DVD comes out next week. O_O


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat??????????? Full movie??? Oh my God but where does it come out??????? The DVD comes out next week. O_O


It's footage recorded in a movie threater, I suggest you wait until next week for better quality.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 20, 2011)

> It's footage recorded in a movie threater, I suggest you wait until next week for better quality.



I see. Singapore. I will not see it because I will buy the DVD.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I see. Singapore. I will not see it because I will buy the DVD.


LOL you already pre-order the DVD in Japan? And how are you going to watch it, you need a Japanese DVD player or a Japanese PS3..........


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 20, 2011)

> LOL you already pre-order the DVD in Japan? And how are you going to watch it, you need a Japanese DVD player or a Japanese PS3..........



Yes, I do. I'm Italian. Japan and Europe are region 2, so TV only needs to be NTSC.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2011)

just skipped to the ending. got bored too quickly.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you all still not realize you're posting in the thread for movie 1


----------



## rac585 (Apr 21, 2011)

dissapointed


----------

